# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2014



## Dan (1 Fev 2014 às 00:19)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2014 às 01:07)

Boas noites


Condições actuais:

*12,7ºC *
Céu encoberto
Vento moderado do quadrante *NO*
*96 %* de humidade relativa


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2014 às 04:18)

finalmente chegou cá, sigo com chuva moderada 12.9ºC 95% humidade vento fraco (9km/h) mas a subir e 1.5mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2014 às 11:58)

Mínima de *10,8* por aqui, depois de uma madrugada com alguma chuva, 6.6mm acumulados em Caneças.


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2014 às 12:04)

Boas

Mínima de 11,0ºC

De madrugada choveu mas pouco como era de esperar 2,4mm

Agora só volta a chover na madrugada de segunda!

O dia segue com muito sol e ameno 14,6ºC já nem com a iso 0 faz frio


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2014 às 12:16)

sigo com 13.9ºC 65% humidade e vento fraco a moderado e com 4.9mm acumulado (esperava por volta dos 5mm e foi mesmo  ) minima de 11.2ºC até agora porque até à meia noite deve baixar mais que isso


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2014 às 12:24)

Boas

Céu pouco nublado
Vento moderado a forte
*12,7ºC 
2,3 mm*


----------



## Tufao André (1 Fev 2014 às 12:51)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2014*

Por aqui sigo com 13 ºC, vento moderado a forte com rajadas bem fortes e 54% de HR.
A mínima ficou-se pelos 10,3 ºC.
Apenas choveu durante a madrugada tendo acumulado apenas 3 mm. 

Nota: Ontem o mês de Janeiro terminou com o total acumulado bem generoso de 207,8 mm!


----------



## Tufao André (1 Fev 2014 às 12:53)

Por aqui sigo com 13 ºC, vento moderado a forte com rajadas bem fortes e 54% de HR.
A mínima ficou-se pelos 10,3 ºC.
Apenas choveu durante a madrugada tendo acumulado apenas 3 mm. 

Nota: Ontem o mês de Janeiro terminou com o total acumulado bem generoso de 207,8 mm!


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2014 às 13:06)

Boa tarde, noite com bastante vento e alguma chuva, por agora o Céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado e já não chove desde manhã cedo mas o vento continua por vezes forte. 
A minha "vizinha" estação da Escola Secundária Fernão mendes Pinto assinala 16,2ºC neste momento


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2014 às 13:34)

aguaceiro fraco de momento mas com muito vento

acabei o mes com 130.3mm


----------



## Lousano (1 Fev 2014 às 14:26)

Boa tarde.

Madrugada chuvosa acumulou 11,7mm.

O mês de Janeiro acabou com 205,2mm, com 23 dias de precipitação superior a 0,5mm. Foi o mês mais chuvoso desde Novembro de 2009.


----------



## cactus (1 Fev 2014 às 16:39)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2014*

Por aqui ja pingou , deu para molhar o chão , mas agora ceu limpo outra vez lol


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2014 às 16:54)

Aguaceiro fraco.
*10,1ºC*.

Está fresco.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2014 às 18:00)

Cai um aguaceiro, também por aqui.

10,8ºC e 66% de humidade, com 1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## rbsmr (1 Fev 2014 às 18:24)

Acabei o mês com 146.1mm, em Cabeça Gorda, Torres Vedras. O ano hidrológico 2013/2014 conta já com 339 mm. No mês de Janeiro acumulou mais 46 mm que em Dezembro!


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2014 às 19:54)

Boas

A máxima foi de 14,8ºC
Precipitação hoje 2,4mm

Agora sigo com 10,9ºC, 73%Hr, 1022,6hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2014 às 20:15)

Fotografia desta tarde em Lisboa por Miguel Nóbrega:






Reparem no detalhe do arco-íris, no lado esquerdo parecem existir vários arco-íris cada vez de menor tamanho!


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2014 às 20:20)

Fotão!! 
_________

T.actual: *8,9ºC*

Acumulado: *3 mm*


----------



## Geiras (1 Fev 2014 às 22:22)

Cá está a brisa de Sul, bastou o vento acalmar e a nebulosidade ir embora para se começar a verificar a habitual inversão 
E já há muito tempo que não a via ehehe.

De momento 7,0ºC em descida acentuada, 2,5ºC na última hora. A próxima madrugada promete! 

Na rua está também o pequeno e famoso sensor Auriol e está à experiência, num pequeno abrigo improvisado para ver se há grandes diferenças no valor da temperatura comparativamente à estação, se não existir grande divergência, óptimo, rumo à Várzea para medir o forte potencial da inversão junto à Ribeira de Coina (e também junto aos terrenos agrícolas locais) e tomo a estação como base para comparar os valores daqui registados para a Várzea.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2014 às 23:34)

Boa Geiras, força nisso,a climatologia local também é  uma área bem interessante. 
Agora, quanto às inversões isto anda escasso...vão demorar a reaparecer. 

Podias era colocar o sensor junto à aldeia  de Casais da Serra. 
Ha ali muito potencial. 
________

T.actual: *7,8ºC*


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2014 às 23:37)

por aqui um aguaceiro fraco neste momento, 5mm de total do dia de hoje e estou com 7.7ºC


----------



## CptRena (1 Fev 2014 às 23:49)

A EMA de Dunas de Mira andava a ter um  comportamento estranho na precipitação, estilo o que uma vez aconteceu em Anadia, ou seja o facto de estar sempre a registar apenas 0,1 ou 0,2mm, não o facto de ela de vez em quando não ter dados nos Gráficos de Observação (ou deixa de enviar dados - bateria fraca, ou a rede falha ou lá na central há caca, ou então está como as Milos, a pifar).

Sendo assim fui lá passear hoje a ver o que se passava. O que descobri não foi o mesmo que em Anadia (copos basculantes presos com teias de aranha), mas sim um problema diferente. Estava com o pequeno orifício entupido e estava cheio de água até cima. Desentupi e lavei e já ficou novo.  As fotos, como já era de noite e só tinha o telemóvel, que não tem flash, ficaram fraquinhas. Tive que puxar o gama para conseguir ficar minimamente visível.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Fev 2014 às 00:00)

Boas noites

O dia foi de nuvens com boas abertas e aguaceiros fracos esporádicos. 

A mínima acabou por ser batida, estabelecendo-se nos *7,3ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 7,9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2014 às 00:17)

Vai arrefecendo, estão *6,9ºC*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2014 às 00:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vai arrefecendo, estão *6,9ºC*.



Cá por baixo mais ameno, estão: *8.3ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2014 às 00:50)

É o que dá estares practicamente na praia.
T.actual: *6,7ºC*


----------



## Geiras (2 Fev 2014 às 00:51)

Pronto, já lá fui deixar o sensor, mesmo junto à ribeira, agora esperemos é que nenhum bicho o leve 

Num Abrigo muito improvisado, a"consola" está entre os 2 pratos, dentro de uma luva para proteger um pouco do frio e humidade, levando depois com o prato superior em cima. O sensor para medir a temperatura está debaixo dos 2 pratos, preso pelo fio, exposto. 

Ainda apanhei um belo cagaço assim que cheguei 

Deixo então umas fotos...


----------



## david 6 (2 Fev 2014 às 00:55)

ve la se quando ai chegas já tens o sensor a nadar 

7.5ºC parece que se aproxima outro aguaceiro fraco, mas este parece talvez passar por cima


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2014 às 00:56)

Geiras disse:


> Pronto, já lá fui deixar o sensor, mesmo junto à ribeira, agora esperemos é que nenhum bicho o leve
> 
> Num Abrigo muito improvisado, a"consola" está entre os 2 pratos, dentro de uma luva para proteger um pouco do frio e humidade, levando depois com o prato superior em cima. O sensor para medir a temperatura está debaixo dos 2 pratos, preso pelo fio, exposto.
> 
> ...



Fazes me lembrar alguem.

Colocaste o mesmo bem, é exactamente por ai que o ar frio é canalizado, embora com o avançar da madrugada a camada da inversão ocupe uma altura superior. 
Para a proxima tenta observar aí nesse mesmo sitio, a brisa de sul, a brisa da inversão.


----------



## Geiras (2 Fev 2014 às 01:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fazes me lembrar alguem.
> 
> Colocaste o mesmo bem, é exactamente por ai que o ar frio é canalizado, embora com o avançar da madrugada a camada da inversão ocupe uma altura superior.
> Para a proxima tenta observar aí nesse mesmo sitio, a brisa de sul, a brisa da inversão.



Quando lá fui, estava nublado, tinha acabado de chuviscar, acho que nessa altura não havia brisa de Sul, mudou temporariamente para NO 

Então esses RS's? Não chegaram no Sábado ? Só mesmo Segunda então


----------



## Sanxito (2 Fev 2014 às 01:29)

Boa noite pessoal.
Por aqui como sempre registo valores um pouco  mais elevados, sigo com 8.7ºc e 87% HR. O vento desde a meia noite atingiu os 2 Km/h. O sensor do LIDL regista 8.6ºc , bem aproximado ao valor da estação no cimo do prédio, a uns 30 metros de altura e a cerca de 100 metros de distancia aqui de minha casa. Quando me mudei em Setembro resolvi deixar a estação no local, tem melhores condições que o prédio para onde vim morar.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2014 às 01:37)

Geiras disse:


> Quando lá fui, estava nublado, tinha acabado de chuviscar, acho que nessa altura não havia brisa de Sul, mudou temporariamente para NO
> 
> Então esses RS's? Não chegaram no Sábado ? Só mesmo Segunda então



Espero bem que sim, não deve passar de Segunda-Feira. 
________

Tens aí as coordenadas do sitio exacto onde meteste o sensor? 
Se puderes manda-me isso. (não, não vou rouba-lo durante a madrugada )
________

Temperatura estagnada nos *6,8ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (2 Fev 2014 às 01:41)

mini mini aguaceiro que caiu uns pingos muito finos que só se sente na cara, nem dá para molhar o chão deu para subir o vento de nulo para 0.8km/h!!!  humidade a 90% e com a nebulosidade a temperatura subiu para 7.8ºC


----------



## Geiras (2 Fev 2014 às 01:50)

Olha ainda bem que me lembraste, era para ter anexado o local ao poste anterior mas acabei por me esquecer 

Segundo a carta militar, está acerca de 18m de alt.


----------



## Geiras (2 Fev 2014 às 01:54)

Eu acho é que não vai inverter nada, então Azeitão já leva 4,9ºC e eu ainda com 6,2ºC na zona urbana


----------



## david 6 (2 Fev 2014 às 02:00)

geiras diz ai onde vês as cartas militares, para eu ver a altura certa para aqui, é que eu oriento me pelo google earth

por aqui agora ja passou a nebulosidade do resto do mini mini aguaceiro, vento voltou para nulo wind chill a descer 4.8ºC 89% humidade e a temperatura já desce de novo 7.4ºC


----------



## Geiras (2 Fev 2014 às 02:04)

david 6 disse:


> geiras diz ai onde vês as cartas militares, para eu ver a altura certa para aqui, é que eu oriento me pelo google earth
> 
> por aqui agora ja passou a nebulosidade do resto do mini mini aguaceiro, vento voltou para nulo wind chill a descer 4.8ºC 89% humidade e a temperatura já desce de novo 7.4ºC



Foi o colega jonas_87 que me as forneceu


----------



## Geiras (2 Fev 2014 às 03:37)

*5ºC* pela Qta. do Conde.


----------



## david 6 (2 Fev 2014 às 03:57)

Geiras disse:


> Foi o colega jonas_87 que me as forneceu



unh obrigado  vou lhe dar graxa para me fornecer também 

sigo com 6.7ºC 90% humidade e formou se nevoeiro, a temperatura estabilizou, estava à espera daquele aguaceiro ver se chegava cá para me ir deitar, mas está dificil vem tão devagar


----------



## david 6 (2 Fev 2014 às 04:39)

bem vou sair, sigo com 6.1ºC 89% humidade e wind chill a 2.3ºC 
amanha cá estarei à noite para seguir a frente que nos afectará com chuva e vento


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2014 às 10:00)

Boas

Boa minima por aqui, isto tendo em conta a miséria dos ultimos tempos,claro. 

T.minima: *5,2ºC*
T.actual: *9,3ºC*

Geiras, o teu sensor junto à linha de agua deve ter ido aos 0,9ºC (tentar acertar no valor ), depois publica aí a minima,estou curioso.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Fev 2014 às 10:05)

Bom dia

Temperatura mínima registada esta madrugada foi de *4.8ºC*.

Agora sigo com 9.1ºC e céu nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Geiras (2 Fev 2014 às 10:27)

Deixa-me lá ir buscar o sensor que há mais de 2h que lá devia ter ido mas adormeci 

Mínima de 2,8ºC na Quinta do Conde.


----------



## Geiras (2 Fev 2014 às 11:00)

Bom, estava tudo no mesmo sítio, a Auriol é uma valente!! 

O sensor interior, dentro da luva e protegido pelos pratos ainda registou menos que o sensor exterior, totalmente exposto.

Qual preferes?


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2014 às 11:24)

Geiras disse:


> Bom, estava tudo no mesmo sítio, a Auriol é uma valente!!
> 
> O sensor interior, dentro da luva e protegido pelos pratos ainda registou menos que o sensor exterior, totalmente exposto.
> 
> Qual preferes?



Nada mau, seria interessante um dia experimentares medir a minima um pouco a sul da Quinta do Conde, já fora da zona urbana, por exemplo perto da quinda das Cabreiras.
Por la a inversão poderá ser mais intensa, pois a zona em questão é mais campestre, o que faz com que ar frio venha de mais sítios,nomeadamente da zona Oeste da ribeira da Coina, potenciando assim a inversão.
__________

T.actual: *11,6ºC*


----------



## Geiras (2 Fev 2014 às 11:37)

Sim, é um local bem interessante e com forte potencial, um dia a ver se lá vou ehehe 
No entanto continuo a focar-me naquele local junto à Ribeira porque fica pertíssimo das hortas e desta forma, vou ficando com uma ideia do potencial da região, de forma a melhorar as previsões dos valores de temperatura mínima


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2014 às 15:50)

Por Carcavelos o sol brilha mas aquece pouco, estão 13.1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2014 às 17:52)

Geiras disse:


> Sim, é um local bem interessante e com forte potencial, um dia a ver se lá vou ehehe
> No entanto continuo a focar-me naquele local junto à Ribeira porque fica pertíssimo das hortas e desta forma, vou ficando com uma ideia do potencial da região, de forma a melhorar as previsões dos valores de temperatura mínima



Apenas falei da tal zona a sul, porque tenho por habito pesquisar as zonas mais frias, e pronto já estava a intrujar essa ideia. 

Claro, fazes tu muito bem, com varias medições nesse sitio da ultima madrugada poderás identificar o padrão térmico entre a zona do rio e área urbana onde moras, o que é útil e interessante,força nisso. 
____

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *5,2ºC* / *12,1ºC*

T.actual: *10,4ºC*


----------



## Rapido (2 Fev 2014 às 18:37)

Geiras, o local que falas junto à ribeira de Coina, perto das hortas é qual? é aquela zona entre a A2 e o viaduto da linha do fertagus?

Um local que também tenho reparado ser bastante mais frio que o resto da zona é na passagem da ribeira de Coina junto ao cruzamento da nacional 10 quem vira para a quinta do peru/cemitério. Cheguei a apanhar aí 0 ou -1 no ano passado enquanto em azeitão apanho 5 ou 6.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2014 às 18:44)

11.8ºC por Carcavelos.


----------



## Thomar (2 Fev 2014 às 19:14)

Boa tarde/noite! 

Depois de uma máxima de *+13,5ºC*
e de uma mínima de *+5,2ºC*

Por agora: *+9.8ºC*

Azeitão: *+9.4ºC*

Quinta do Conde: *deverá andar entre os 8ºC e os 10ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2014 às 19:37)

Temperatura estagnada nos *10,6ºC.*

Nesta ultima saida do ECMWF, foi colocada um pouco mais de precipitação para a próxima madrugada, espero uns 6/7 mm, vamos ver.


----------



## jonekko (2 Fev 2014 às 19:38)

Pela ramada estão 11,9 neste momento com céu nublado.


----------



## Tufao André (2 Fev 2014 às 19:40)

Malta, fazendo o balanço do mês de Janeiro e so por curiosidade, alguém sabe quantos dias desse mês choveu aqui na região de Lisboa? (ou em quantos não choveu pa ser mais fácil ahahah)

Sigo actualmente com 9,9ºC


----------



## Sunnyrainy (2 Fev 2014 às 21:12)

Esta tarde estive a respirar ares da Nazaré! Não fui até ao farol (pois o autocarro da visita que eu seguia não tinha disponibilidade para estacionar proximamente). Contudo ficam as seguintes imagens (a sul do canhão da Nazaré):




























A partir das 16:30 começou a suar o alarme nos altifalantes locais a apelar às pessoas que saíssem da marginal. Esta estava à pinha! Até que a própria polícia acabou por afastar as pessoas 

As ondas chegavam cada vez mais perto da marginal (apesar de não ter la chegado nem de perto, nem de longe!)


----------



## david 6 (2 Fev 2014 às 21:16)

sigo com 8ºC


----------



## Geiras (2 Fev 2014 às 21:49)

Rapido disse:


> Geiras, o local que falas junto à ribeira de Coina, perto das hortas é qual? é aquela zona entre a A2 e o viaduto da linha do fertagus?
> 
> Um local que também tenho reparado ser bastante mais frio que o resto da zona é na passagem da ribeira de Coina junto ao cruzamento da nacional 10 quem vira para a quinta do peru/cemitério. Cheguei a apanhar aí 0 ou -1 no ano passado enquanto em azeitão apanho 5 ou 6.



Não, é em frente ao Continente, a uns 500m a Leste.


----------



## Sanxito (2 Fev 2014 às 21:52)

Boas.
Por aqui nebulosidade a entrar e temperatura a subir, sigo com 11.3ºc e 78%HR com a pressão a descer. Subiu 1ºc em cerca de 1 hora.


----------



## david 6 (2 Fev 2014 às 22:10)

por aqui estabilizou nos 8ºC mas ainda não sobe por enquanto


----------



## jonekko (2 Fev 2014 às 22:12)

11.6 de temperatura e céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## jonekko (2 Fev 2014 às 22:31)

O vento por aqui assobia, então em dias maus ui ui! É o que faz viver num 7 andar num prédio de 8 junto á serra da amoreira. A temperatura anda nos 11.7.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2014 às 22:45)

Boas noites

*11,1ºC*
A precipitação vai-se aproximando.


----------



## david 6 (2 Fev 2014 às 22:56)

abocado vi mal e não era 8ºC que estavam, mas sim 7ºC, neste momento já vou com 7.8ºC a subir


----------



## Sanxito (2 Fev 2014 às 22:57)

Temperatura a subir, já sigo nos 12.0ºc mas com a humidade a não sofrer alterações 77% HR. A auriol regista o mesmo valor, muito bom. 
O vento aumento e a média dos ultimos 10 min está nos 16.0 Km/h com rajada máxima de 29 Km/h


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2014 às 22:59)

Não é só no interior norte que sobe, aqui também!  

*12.7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2014 às 23:08)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Não é só no interior norte que sobe, aqui também!
> 
> *12.7ºC*



Não tarda temos alguma chuva no concelho de Cascais,darei o alerta. 

*11,3ºC*


----------



## Geiras (2 Fev 2014 às 23:11)

Sigo com 11,5ºC, Auriol com 11,6ºC.

O vento está a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Sanxito (2 Fev 2014 às 23:22)

A pressão vai descendo bem, a humidade também desceu e segue nos 76% HR e a temperatura com 12.1ºc. O vento segue pelos 20 Km/h
Apita aí quando começar a chover...


----------



## david 6 (2 Fev 2014 às 23:48)

por aqui 8.3ºC a subir mas lentamente


----------



## bpereira (2 Fev 2014 às 23:59)

Boa noite.

Pela informação no site foreca.com, parece que vamos ter bastante chuva nas próximas 12 horas.


----------



## david 6 (3 Fev 2014 às 00:13)

8.9ºC na estação e 9.0ºC no auriol, o vento está calmo por aqui


----------



## jonekko (3 Fev 2014 às 00:27)

Por aqui 11,7 de temperatura, rajadas que assobiam no 7 andar e vão caindo umas pingas.


----------



## Teles (3 Fev 2014 às 00:28)

Por aqui temperatura actual de +6.5Cº já se nota um aumento do vento e deve estar para breve a precipitação!


----------



## Geiras (3 Fev 2014 às 00:56)

Sigo com 12,3ºC, (Auriol também com 12,3ºC).

O vento sopra com rajadas moderadas a fortes de Sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2014 às 00:59)

Chuva fraca
*11,3ºC*
Vento moderado

O radar engana bem.


----------



## Sanxito (3 Fev 2014 às 01:25)

Bem, e tá na hora de dormir. Sigo com o chão molhado mas ainda sem registo na estação. 12.3ºc e 83%HR.
O vento já atingiu os 40 Km/h.
Boa noite.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (3 Fev 2014 às 01:56)

Boas por aqui chuva moderada acompanhada de vento forte


----------



## david 6 (3 Fev 2014 às 02:19)

começa a chover por aqui de forma ainda fraca mas de vez em quando houve se no telhado com 9.5ºC


----------



## david 6 (3 Fev 2014 às 03:17)

0.7mm acumulado e chuva fraca, 9.3ºC (desceu 0.2ºC desde começou a chover) então onde anda o pessoal do litoral centro?


----------



## david 6 (3 Fev 2014 às 04:07)

chuva fraca a moderado sigo com 2.2mm e 9.4ºC


----------



## david 6 (3 Fev 2014 às 04:31)

chuva forte neste momento


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Fev 2014 às 08:52)

Bom dia

A noite aqui foi de chuva, Caneças acumulou 17.2mm (até às 06h10).

Por aqui a temperatura actual é também a temperatura mínima. Até agora o valor mais baixo é de* 9.1ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2014 às 09:23)

Bom dia

Temperatura minima:* 9,3ºC*
Temperatura actual: *10,2ºC*
Acumulado: *4,3 mm*

Sol e vento moderado.


----------



## Geiras (3 Fev 2014 às 11:00)

Acumulado de 8,1mm.

Agora bastante sol, com 12,7ºC. 
*jonas_87*, alguma novidade?


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2014 às 12:22)

Geiras disse:


> *jonas_87*, alguma novidade?



Devem estar quase a rebentar(a chegada dos RS´s) 
_____________________

T.actual: *12,2ºC*
Belo dia, finalmente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Fev 2014 às 12:48)

O sol veio com força, mas já se foi embora
Sigo com 12 ºC, um vento gelado a 10 km
Humidade- 62%   Chuva- 11 mm


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2014 às 13:05)

Boas

Aqui caíram de madrugada 6,8mm

Mínima de 10,3ºC

Rajada máxima 66km/h

Agora estão uns amenos 14,7ºc e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (3 Fev 2014 às 13:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Devem estar quase a rebentar(a chegada dos RS´s)
> _____________________
> 
> T.actual: *12,2ºC*
> Belo dia, finalmente.



Depois diz qualquer coisa 

______

Sigo com 13,7ºC, 57%HR e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Sanxito (3 Fev 2014 às 14:44)

Boa tarde pessoal.
Por aqui registei uma rajada de 58 Km/h pelas 3h00 e um acumulado de 5.4 mm. A mínima ficou pelos 10.9ºc e agora sigo com 13.7ºc sendo a máxima actual de 14.2ºc


----------



## david 6 (3 Fev 2014 às 15:08)

14ºC e 7.8mm acumulado


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2014 às 17:36)

Boas

T.actual: *11,5ºC*

Esta ultima saida do GFS está animada,bons acumulados e bastante vento para amanha à tarde/noite.


----------



## nelson972 (3 Fev 2014 às 17:51)

Boa tarde,
Chove forte, tocada a vento.
8,3 º


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2014 às 18:09)

Boas

Um dia sem nada a relatar em que nem chover vi! mas de madrugada choveu e acumulou 6,8mm!

Máxima 15,4ºC ainda mais que nos últimos dias!!

Mínima de 10,3ºC outra mínima alta!

O destaque vai só para o vento de madrugada soprou forte a rajada máxima foi de 66km/h

Agora estão 11,5ºC, 74%Hr, 1016,3hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Pisfip (3 Fev 2014 às 18:30)

nelson972 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Chove forte, tocada a vento.
> 8,3 º



Boa tarde  Contava que aí estava mais frio. Com a chegada deste longo aguaceiro a temperatura deu uma queda enorme, dos 12.6ºc para os 7.4ºc!

Tens alguma informação da possivel agua-neve que caiu em São Mamede hoje de manhã?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2014 às 18:50)

Por Carcavelos 12.3ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## david 6 (3 Fev 2014 às 19:10)

acabou de passar chuva forte por aqui acumulado subiu de 7.8 para 10.6mm num instante, agora já está mais fraco


----------



## jonekko (3 Fev 2014 às 20:09)

Pela Ramada céu nublado e 10,7 de temperatura.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2014 às 20:18)

Chove bem. 
Temperatura em queda, estão *9,4ºC*.


----------



## nelson972 (3 Fev 2014 às 22:50)

Pisfip disse:


> Boa tarde  Contava que aí estava mais frio. Com a chegada deste longo aguaceiro a temperatura deu uma queda enorme, dos 12.6ºc para os 7.4ºc!
> 
> Tens alguma informação da possivel agua-neve que caiu em São Mamede hoje de manhã?



Não, apenas sei que nessa zona (Crespos, Moita do Martinho, Fátima) choveu forte cerca das 8:45, por um familiar que por lá passou .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2014 às 23:08)

Céu pouco nublado com 11.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2014 às 23:49)

Boas noites


*Dados de hoje *

Temperatura minima: *7,9ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *12,8ºC*
Rajada máxima: *62,3 km/h*
Precipitação: *4,8 mm*
____________

Temperatura actual: *9,5ºC*
___

O GFS continua a carregar na chuva para amanha.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Fev 2014 às 00:21)

Boas. Dia por aqui de alguns aguaceiros fracos, contudo a madrugada passada foi de bastante chuva misturada com vento forte.
Temperatura Atual: 8.6 °C
Pressão: 1017.2hPa


----------



## Trovão Almada (4 Fev 2014 às 00:32)

boas noites a todos.alguem me diz se vale a pena preparar as maquinas ?


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2014 às 00:35)

sigo com 8.5ºC acumulado de ontem foi 11.5mm, para amanha espero mais


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2014 às 00:53)

Trovão Almada disse:


> boas noites a todos.alguem me diz se vale a pena preparar as maquinas ?



Para o evento de amanha? Penso que não, resta-nos acompanhar a situação e logo se vê, mas uns estoiros são sempre bem vindos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Fev 2014 às 08:31)

Boas

Mínima de *7.1ºC* registada esta madrugada.

Por agora sigo com céu bastante nublado a ameaçar chover e 9.4ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (4 Fev 2014 às 09:05)

Bom Dia 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 11.5 ºC
Temp Mini: 9.5ºC
Rajada Máxima: 31.7 km/h 


Temp atual 11.1ºC 09:00

Pressão: 1010.7Hpa 09:00
Intensidade do Vento: 15.6 km/h 09:00
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: SW
Temperatura do vento: 10.7ºC 09:00
Ponto de Orvalho: 8.8ºC 09:00
Humidade Relativa:86% 09:00
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 1.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo 09:00
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL






*NOVO *Para todos os Radioamadores e Radio Escutas o Repetidor de Odivelas Echolink na Frequencia de UHF *438.875  * emite as condições meteorológicas da cidade de Lisboa.
A calendarização dos anúcios é muito flexível permitindo informar o seguinte: Horas e Temperatura aos 15minutos. Previsão do tempo e Condições Actuais às Horas e Meias Horas. Alarmes Meteorológicos, sempre que estejam activados no respectivo servidor.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2014 às 09:53)

Boas

Encoberto
Vento moderado a forte
*12,6ºC
0,5 mm*

Espero uns 15/20 mm para o dia de hoje, vamos ver.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Fev 2014 às 11:26)

Bom dia por aqui céu muito nublado e vento também moderado a forte por enquanto.
Temperatura Atual: 12.8 °C
Pressão: 1013.1hPa
Quanto às acumulações de precipitação ainda não acumulei nada por hoje mas espero que a partir do inicio da tarde acumule bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2014 às 11:47)

Por volta das 11 horas, caiu um aguaceiro moderado, rendeu 1,0 mm.
Acumulado: 1,5 mm
Vento moderado a forte
12,8ºC


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Fev 2014 às 12:38)

Por aqui céu a ficar cada vez mais escuro! Vento a aumentar de intensidade...
De acordo com a estação do  ct5iul  (que se situa a 1 Km daqui mais coisa menos coisa) o temómetro marca 14 º C!


----------



## romeupaz (4 Fev 2014 às 12:43)

IPMA altera avisos para Leiria em cima da hora (laranja para precipitação)


```
Agitação Marítima

Laranja 	De Ter, 4 Fevereiro 2014 12:00 UTC a Qui, 6 Fevereiro 2014 22:59 UTC
Altura Significativa das Ondas
Ondas de noroeste com 5 a 7 metros
 
Precipitação

Laranja 	De Ter, 4 Fevereiro 2014 15:00 UTC a Qua, 5 Fevereiro 2014 02:59 UTC
Chuva/Aguaceiros
Chuva forte e persistente passando a regime de aguaceiros para o final do dia
 
Vento

Amarelo 	De Ter, 4 Fevereiro 2014 12:00 UTC a Ter, 4 Fevereiro 2014 23:59 UTC
Rajada Máxima do Vento
Rajada maxima da ordem de 85 km h no litoral e de 100 km h nas terras altas

Última atualização: terça-feira, 4 de fevereiro de 2014 11:10 UTC
```


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2014 às 13:11)

Por aqui, a velocidade media do vento, vai aumentando, em termos de rajadas máximas, ainda não está nada de especial, rondam os 45/50 km/h.

Céu cinzento
13,1ºC
1,5 mm


----------



## Garcia (4 Fev 2014 às 14:45)

por aqui vai-se intensificando cada vez mais...

vento moderado com rajadas fortes, chuva de pinga grossa..

daqui a pouco lá terei que ir ver o mar..


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2014 às 16:16)

Vai chovendo.

*2,3 mm*


----------



## Relâmpago (4 Fev 2014 às 16:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Para o evento de amanha? Penso que não, resta-nos acompanhar a situação e logo se vê, mas uns estoiros são sempre bem vindos.



Talvez a partir de quinta à tarde e sexta de madrugada haja umas

explosõezinhas. Se houver, esperemos que o foguetório seja bom

Por aqui vai chovendo com vento moderado de SW, com algumas rajadas.

Temp. 13ºC
Hum. 96%
press. atm. 1008 hPa


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Fev 2014 às 16:23)

Por aqui vai caíndo certinha há cerca de 1 hora!


----------



## NunoBrito (4 Fev 2014 às 16:24)

Agora!


----------



## Lousano (4 Fev 2014 às 16:37)

Por aqui já começou a chuva moderava, com vento qb (raj. max. 63,7km/h), mas se o vento se intensificar a chuva passará a chuviscos.


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2014 às 16:40)

Boas

O vento vai aumentando o pico vai ser agora ao fim da tarde a rajada máxima até agora foi de 68km/h 

Máxima 14,8ºC
Mínima 9,9ºC

Precipitação até agora 1,8mm


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2014 às 16:43)

Relâmpago disse:


> Talvez a partir de quinta à tarde e sexta de madrugada haja umas
> 
> explosõezinhas. Se houver, esperemos que o foguetório seja bom
> 
> Por aqui vai chovendo com vento moderado de SW, com algumas rajadas.



Sim, principalmente Quinta, pelos menos O WRF e GFS apontam para isso, embora nada de especial, logo se vê.
_____

Sigo com chuviscos.
Rajada maxima, até ao momento, foi de 56 km/h, nada de especial portanto.

Na zona oeste esta estação http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IFIGUEIR2 já teve uma rajada de 88km/h.

É quase sempre a que tem rajadas máximas mais intensas, falo mesmo a nível do distrito de Lisboa.
Assim sendo, as estações  de Alcabideche e  Queluz(do Mario Barros) têm agora uma rival à altura,finalmente.


----------



## criz0r (4 Fev 2014 às 16:51)

Boa tarde, por aqui começou a chover fraco há cerca de 1 hora mas há coisa de 5 minutos ela "engrossou". Neste momento chove moderadamente com picos de alguma intensidade e o vento até ver acalmou um pouco. Temperatura nos 13,4ºC segundo a Estação da Fernão Mendes Pinto.


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2014 às 16:56)

por aqui chove fraco agora ja esteve periodos de moderado sigo com 3mm


----------



## criz0r (4 Fev 2014 às 16:57)

A Costa da Caparica continua ao "rubro" 

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/costa-da-caparica/


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Fev 2014 às 17:44)

Boas. Por aqui tarde de bastante vento e chuva.
Acumulados até agora: 8.9mm
Rajada máxima de vento até agora: 88.5km/h


----------



## rbsmr (4 Fev 2014 às 17:49)

Até agora 8.4mm e rajada máxima 61.1 km/h


----------



## Geopower (4 Fev 2014 às 17:51)

pela av. Almirante Reis, chuva moderada e persistente. Vento moderado com rajadas fortes.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2014 às 17:51)

*3,3 mm* e *12,7ºC*

Vento forte do quadrante SO


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Fev 2014 às 18:08)

Muito vento, muita chuva e muito mar!

Temp: 13.9ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Fev 2014 às 18:10)

Boa tarde,
Hoje no _Campus_ chuva e vento a montes com céu bastante carregado e nada de frio. Agora aqui no Marquês continua a intempérie.


----------



## MicaMito (4 Fev 2014 às 18:24)

A ultima hora e meia por aqui tem sido de chuva forte e vento forte com rajadas e algumas rajada muito fortes agora pareçe estar a abrandar o vento mas a chuva mantem-se!


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2014 às 18:27)

4mm por aqui mas onde raio está a chuva forte do final da tarde


----------



## DaniFR (4 Fev 2014 às 18:39)

Em Coimbra, chuva e vento forte. 
*13,7mm* acumulados na estação do Pólo II.


----------



## bcunha00 (4 Fev 2014 às 18:40)

1 relampago nas amoreiras


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2014 às 18:52)

Chove bem.
*4,3 mm*


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2014 às 19:17)

Fiz, há pouco, o percurso Belas - Caneças.
Tanta chuva e tantos lençóis de água. 

Água que corre por todos os lados!
Senti-me no Gerês. eheh!

Caneças com 23,2mm!
E já com *312,2mm* este ano!

As nascentes do _Aqueduto de Lisboa_, em Caneças, brotam água por todos os lados.


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2014 às 19:36)

Vai chovendo de forma moderada sigo com 7,2mm e uma rajada máxima de 68km/h

13,4ºC
98%Hr
1008,8hpa


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Fev 2014 às 19:42)

Registei à bocado uma rajada máxima de 93,3 km/h, contudo agora acalmou um pouco o vento.
Entretanto a chuva não tem parado e to com 14.5 mm acumulados.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2014 às 19:47)

*5,6 mm*


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2014 às 19:57)

6.5mm, não sei onde se meteu o temporal


----------



## MicaMito (4 Fev 2014 às 20:07)

Finalmente posso declarar que está tudo mais calmo!
esta passagem de ventos fortes hoje durou bastante tempo!


----------



## Geiras (4 Fev 2014 às 20:17)

Sigo com 18,3mm!


----------



## Lousano (4 Fev 2014 às 20:35)

Lousano disse:


> Por aqui já começou a chuva moderava, com vento qb (raj. max. 63,7km/h), mas se o vento se intensificar a chuva passará a chuviscos.



6,7mm acumulados e rajada máxima de 73,4km/h.

Já se vê a chuva vai toda para norte.


----------



## MicaMito (4 Fev 2014 às 20:41)

Chuva dia de hoje até agora!
41.7mm


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2014 às 21:01)

*13,0ºC* e *6,3 mm*


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2014 às 21:04)

Está imparável em Caneças!
31,4mm, e chove, chove, chove.

No alto do bairro das Arroteias (a 300m de altitude), o vento sopra com fortes rajadas de vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2014 às 21:05)

AnDré disse:


> Está imparável em Caneças!
> 31,4mm, e chove, chove, chove.



Bom penico esse.


----------



## jonekko (4 Fev 2014 às 21:26)

Pela Ramada chove e continua a chover! O vento não da tréguas, estando no 7° andar parece um filme de terror. Os caixotes do lixo esses, estão virados na estrada. De momento 12,8°.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Fev 2014 às 21:38)

jonekko disse:


> Pela Ramada chove e continua a chover! O vento não da tréguas, estando no 7° andar parece um filme de terror. Os caixotes do lixo esses, estão virados na estrada. De momento 12,8°.



Aqui na minha zona o vento voltou aumentar de intensidade. Rajadas médias neste momento na ordem dos 80 km e rajada máxima registada do dia de hoje até ao momento de 93.3 km/h


----------



## Teles (4 Fev 2014 às 21:48)

Por aqui vento moderado por vezes acompanhado de rajadas fortes , a precipitação tem sido também de pancada por vezes muito forte sendo o total acumulado até ao momento de 34,5mm , temperatura actual de +11,2ºC


----------



## jonekko (4 Fev 2014 às 21:52)

Está assim por aqui, desculpem a qualidade mas o iPad não tem flash!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2014 às 22:19)

Boa carga de agua neste momento. 
*9,0 mm*

O rain rate foi aos 52.8 mm.


----------



## zejorge (4 Fev 2014 às 22:21)

Vento moderado a forte de SW com rajada máxima de 43 kmh, chuva intensa tendo acumulado 17,8 mm. A pressão está estável nos 1006,9 hpa.


----------



## JAlves (4 Fev 2014 às 22:21)

jonekko disse:


> Está assim por aqui, desculpem a qualidade mas o iPad não tem flash!



Quase que me apanhavas á janela.


----------



## JAlves (4 Fev 2014 às 22:22)

E por *Caneças* > *40,4mm*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Fev 2014 às 22:23)

Volta a chover com força... 14.4ºC


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2014 às 22:24)

Chove copiosamente!


----------



## jonekko (4 Fev 2014 às 22:25)

JAlves disse:


> Quase que me apanhavas á janela.



Vizinhos portanto. Vivo aqui há muito pouco tempo mas o vento por estes dias mete respeito.


----------



## João Esteves (4 Fev 2014 às 22:26)

Boa Noite,

Na Portela, 22.6 mm  acumulados até ao momento e muito vento, rajada máxima às 18h38 com 61.2 km/h.
Temperatura nos 14.0 ºC e com tendência ligeira de subida.


----------



## Teles (4 Fev 2014 às 22:27)

Por aqui houve uma melhoria do estado do tempo vamos ver quanto tempo se mantém assim!


----------



## jonekko (4 Fev 2014 às 22:27)

Confirmo André! Chove mesmo muito!


----------



## JAlves (4 Fev 2014 às 22:29)

jonekko disse:


> Vizinhos portanto. Vivo aqui há muito pouco tempo mas o vento por estes dias mete respeito.



Estamos a 600m em linha reta, mas eu, embora num 2º andar, estou mais alto. 

E Caneças já vai em 41,2mm.


----------



## Sanxito (4 Fev 2014 às 22:43)

Boa noite pessoal.
Por aqui sigo com um acumulado de 14.0 mm, a rajada máxima bateu nos 61Km/h pelas 18h00. As temperaturas andaram entre os 10.3ºc e os 14.7ºc estando agora nos 14.4ºc com 97%HR. O vento continua a soprar forte com rajadas regulares na casa dos 50 Km/H.
Vai chovendo fraquinho.


----------



## Lousano (4 Fev 2014 às 22:43)

8,7mm acumulados. 

Por hoje está tudo dito.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Fev 2014 às 22:53)

Vento acalmou neste momento por aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2014 às 22:59)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Vento acalmou neste momento por aqui



Sabes se os dados de precipitação desta estação estão correctos?
Regista quase sempre acumulados elevados, curioso.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBOAL12
__________

*9,7 mm* por aqui.


----------



## Geiras (4 Fev 2014 às 23:06)

Impressionante a chuva que tem caído nas últimas horas!!!! *32,7mm* acumulados!!
Ruas completamente alagadas!!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Fev 2014 às 23:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sabes se os dados de precipitação desta estação estão correctos?
> Regista quase sempre acumulados elevados, curioso.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBOAL12
> ...



Acho que a estação de Lisboa está apresentar valores incorretos porque aqui choveu muito e acumulei 19.8mm até ao momento! Lisboa está a apresentar quase o dobro da acumulação que tenho aqui


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2014 às 23:11)

Boas

Aqui a precipitação vai em 10,6mm esperava um pouco mais!!

Rajada máxima 68km/h esperava um pouco mais também! 

Um aviso para os registos altos de precipitação os pluviometros que abanem com este vento vão registar bem mais precipitação!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2014 às 23:13)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Acho que a estação de Lisboa está apresentar valores incorretos porque aqui choveu muito e acumulei 19.8mm até ao momento! Lisboa está a apresentar quase o dobro da acumulação que tenho aqui



Lisboa não, a estação encontra-se em Cova da Moura(Torres Vedras),aí perto, não faz muito sentido esta diferença, ainda para mais esta estação fica a 52 metros de altitude, ao contrario daquela por onde segues(147 metros de altitude).



miguel disse:


> Um aviso para os registos altos de precipitação os pluviometros que abanem com este vento vão registar bem mais precipitação!



ah ok, então talvez seja isso mesmo.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Fev 2014 às 23:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Lisboa não, a estação encontra-se em Cova da Moura(Torres Vedras),aí perto, não faz muito sentido esta diferença, ainda para mais esta estação fica a 52 metros de altitude, ao contrario daquela por onde segues(147m de altitude).



Ainda por cima é aqui perto!
Sem dúvida que os dados estão incorrectos. A bocado só vi o titulo que estava por cima que dizia Lisboa.


----------



## Geiras (4 Fev 2014 às 23:16)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui a precipitação vai em 10,6mm esperava um pouco mais!!
> 
> ...



Isso é tudo inveja?


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2014 às 23:19)

Geiras disse:


> Isso é tudo inveja?



Pelos vistos o capuz serviu-te que foi uma maravilha!


----------



## Geiras (4 Fev 2014 às 23:26)

miguel disse:


> Pelos vistos o capuz serviu-te que foi uma maravilha!









14h do dia 9 de Março: 46km/h, sem qualquer acumulação de precipitação.
Curioso que hoje a rajada máxima foi de apenas 50km/h e as restantes têm variado entre os 35 e os 49km/h.

Toma lá mais uma, do dia 5 de Abril.






Já para não falar, de que há uns dias se bem te lembras, duvidaste das acumulações de precipitação da estação da Moita, por serem excessivas. Sugeres que também tenha sido o vento? 

Ah, mas a tua estação está no topo de um prédio, de facto esses quase 70km/h são muito fiáveis 

Uma boa noite.


----------



## Sanxito (4 Fev 2014 às 23:27)

miguel disse:


> Pelos vistos o capuz serviu-te que foi uma maravilha!




Por aqui também sigo com uns 15.4mm... Sempre na bolha, ou passa acima ou abaixo, enfim.
13.8ºc e 97%HR , o vento diminuiu bastante de intensidade.


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2014 às 23:29)

Geiras disse:


> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISETBALS5&month=3&day=9&year=2013
> 
> 14h do dia 9 de Março: 46km/h, sem qualquer acumulação de precipitação.
> Curioso que hoje a rajada máxima foi de apenas 50km/h e as restantes têm variado entre os 35 e os 49km/h.
> ...



Acredita no que quiseres e se feliz mais os teus dados...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2014 às 23:34)

Calma pessoal.
________

O vento caiu bastante.
Acumulado: *10 mm*


----------



## JAlves (4 Fev 2014 às 23:36)

Não me querendo imiscuir muito na conversa, até porque não sou entendido na matéria (apenas observador), segundo o André, a estação de Caneças está abrigada e normalmente regista valores de vento relativamente baixos.

Certo é que hoje já leva 42,6mm (rajada máxima de hoje - 46,7 km/h).


----------



## Geiras (4 Fev 2014 às 23:40)

JAlves disse:


> Não me querendo imiscuir muito na conversa, até porque não sou entendido na matéria (apenas observador), segundo o André, a estação de Caneças está abrigada e normalmente regista valores de vento relativamente baixos.
> 
> Certo é que hoje já leva 42,6mm (rajada máxima de hoje - 46,7 km/h).



Com certeza também deverá ter sido o "grande vento"..... 

_______
Chove moderado por aqui, com 27km/h e continua a contabilizar, 36,3mm.


----------



## dASk (4 Fev 2014 às 23:42)

são valores normais para a Quinta do Conde basta fazer uma análise do radar.. aqui sigo com 16,6mm!


----------



## Geiras (4 Fev 2014 às 23:50)

Continua a acumular, 37,8mm e 29km/h registados nos últimos 20 minutos... bastante vento.


----------



## criz0r (4 Fev 2014 às 23:55)

A chuva deu umas tréguas por aqui, uma tarde/noite bastante tempestuosa com chuva quase sempre forte e vento forte a acompanhar. Está tudo mais calmo neste momento sem chuva e 13,2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2014 às 00:31)

O acumulado de ontem ficou-se nos *10 mm*, esperava mais.
________

Entretanto o vento rodou para NO, e a temperatura desceu para os actuais *11,0ºC*.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Fev 2014 às 00:40)

Um pluviómetro que oscila mais com o vento regista mais precipitação ?

Curioso então a estação de Turismo do Algarve situado em Faro que penso estar no topo do edificio devia ter sempre mais precipitação do que os que estão junto ao terreno porque deve abanar ....
O que é certo é que nunca regista mais do que metade do valor real, vanha-se lá saber porquê ??

O Miguel estava-se a queixar e já na outra vez se queixou ....de 2 km acima estar chovendo bem mais ...
Eu estive analisando exaustivamente os dados da estação do Patação que está no máximo a 3 km da estação do Aeroporto, a nordeste do mesmo, por sinal uma zona bastante ventosa, e em janeiro apresentou nada mais nada menos do que 250% do valor de Faro.

Faro com 41 mm enquanto que Patacão o valor de 100 mm que me parece bastante exagerado. Será que aquele pluviómetro está bem preso.
Já agora valor bem acima de qualquer outra estação do Algarve ...

Que têm a dizer sobre isso ?


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2014 às 00:58)

por aqui acumulado de ontem 10.6mm, esperava mais 

agora tudo calmo com 12.8ºC


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2014 às 01:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Um pluviómetro que oscila mais com o vento regista mais precipitação ?
> 
> Curioso então a estação de Turismo do Algarve situado em Faro que penso estar no topo do edificio devia ter sempre mais precipitação do que os que estão junto ao terreno porque deve abanar ....
> O que é certo é que nunca regista mais do que metade do valor real, vanha-se lá saber porquê ??
> ...



Não sei se sabes como é feita a contagem da precipitação.

Vídeo de exemplo:




Se um dos sensores das conchas estiver sem contacto, a precipitação contada será metade.
Se o pluviometro estiver mal preso e baloiçar com o vento, o abanar do instrumento, vai fazer com que as conchas no interior abanem e por isso conte precipitação inexistente. Mas isso é fácil identificação.
Se o pluviometro contar precipitação em dias de muito vento, e sem chuva, está explicado o problema. Ou se numa hora de forte vento, o mesmo conte muita precipitação sem que ela tenha ocorrido.

Portanto, o pluviometro até pode estar na serra da Estrela a levar com rajadas constantes de 120km/h. Desde que esteja bem preso, só conta aquilo que lá cai dentro.

Quando ao caso específico, duvido dos 41mm de Faro. Onde os foste encontrar?


----------



## Geiras (5 Fev 2014 às 01:58)

Sempre mantive uma postura certa no fórum no que diz respeito aos dados que posto. Tenho feito os possíveis para ter a estação meteorológica a registar os dados o mais fiáveis possível, desde mantê-la segura até à construção de um Radiation Shield que, extraordinariamente, tem-se demonstrar impecável e os valores que registo de temperatura são muito bons e nunca tive dúvidas disso, nem nunca fui chamado a atenção pelos valores que posto aqui no fórum. 

Quanto aos 37,8mm registados ontem, sim, acredito na veracidade do valor e rejeito a possibilidade do valor ser um absurdo porque o pluviometro "abana" só porque há vento, até porque existem estações que efectivamente registam "precipitação" porque abanam devido ao vento, e tal como o André disse, isso é bem evidente em dias de bom tempo e muito vento ou mesmo que chova, os valores sejam mesmo muito superiores.

Já aqui apresentei alguns gráficos dos meus dados, mas após uma pesquisa mais exaustiva, encontrei este gráfico do dia 15 de Maio.







[/IMG]

Registei uma rajada de *52,6m/h *e mais umas quantas superiores a 45km/h no dia *15 de Maio*, alguém vê registo de precipitação nesse dia, devido ao vento? E no entanto *ontem*, apenas registei uma rajada máxima de *50km/h*.
Epah, é que lá porque alguém esperava mais chuva e ficou desiludido com o valor registado pela própria estação, não implica que os outros tenham de ter valores iguais ou inferiores.
Posso-me estar a tornar chato com isto mas apenas quero sublinhar que não ando a brincar às estações e não ando aqui a brincar com ninguém ou a dar uns "arranjos" nos valores só para os ter superiores aos outros.


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2014 às 03:20)

JAlves disse:


> Não me querendo imiscuir muito na conversa, até porque não sou entendido na matéria (apenas observador), segundo o André, a estação de Caneças está abrigada e normalmente regista valores de vento relativamente baixos.
> 
> Certo é que hoje já leva 42,6mm (rajada máxima de hoje - 46,7 km/h).



Há que contextualizar a localização da estação de Caneças.
A região só por si já é das mais, se não a mais pluviosa da região de Lisboa. 
*966,3mm* anuais, segundo a antiga estação do SNIRH (período 1980-2007) que se situava junto à Fonte Santa, Além.

Mas a estação Davis Vue de Caneças está provavelmente num lugar ligeiramente mais chuvoso, ainda que dista somente 1,5km, em linha recta, da antiga estação do SNIRH. E estejam ambas à mesma altitude.
Nunca houve nenhuma estação naquele exacto lugar. Mas não me admirava que a precipitação média anual ultrapassasse os 1000mm.

Vejamos o mapa:






A estação está encaixada a NE, a 270m de altitude, de um monte com 309m de altitude. Atrás, a serra florestada atinge os 340m de altitude e faz todo um arco em volta daquele monte. (O bairro chama-se mesmo Arco).
Isso explica o facto da estação, no lugar que está não atinja grandes valores de intensidade do vento. Se estivesse no topo do monte, os valores seriam bem diferentes.

Quando à precipitação. Todo aquele arco promove a precipitação abundante daquele lugar. 
Não é por acaso que na base do arco e em volta do monte, tenham sido construídas as minas que alimentavam o aqueduto das águas livres que abasteceu durante muitas anos a cidade de Lisboa.

No mapa identifico 3 minas principais que dão a forma ao aqueduto, que posteriormente segue para Lisboa. Mas em volta do monte há mais minas que ligam a essas 3.


----------



## Thomar (5 Fev 2014 às 09:28)

Bons dias!

Só agora é que vi as dúvidas que se levantaram em relação aos dados registados de precipitação pela estação do nosso colega GEIRAS.

O que eu posso dizer, embora eu não tenha uma estação que registe dados de precipitação, é que de facto aqui nesta região choveu muito ontem à noite entre as 18h30m e as 24h e sempre acompanhado de bastante vento.

Vivo aqui em Cabanas faz 2 anos, e desloco-me frequentemente à Quinta do Conde, a Azeitão e a Setúbal. Tenho uma noção das diferenças que existem nas temperaturas e na precipitação que ocorre nesta região.
Posso de uma forma empírica dizer que quando ocorre precipitação de SW, Setúbal regista mais precipitação, quando é de N/NW quem tais mais precipitação é a estação da Moita, isto tudo só para dizer que o tal acumulado pela estação do Geiras é bastante plausível, basta ver as imagens de radar do ipma. Existiram sempre diferenças nos registos das estações mesmo com  distâncias inferiores a 3 Km.
Por exemplo, eu aqui em Cabanas estou protegido da chuva quando ela é de Sul devido à Serra da Arrabida.


----------



## JAlves (5 Fev 2014 às 09:49)

AnDré disse:


> Há que contextualizar a localização da estação de Caneças.
> A região só por si já é das mais, se não a mais pluviosa da região de Lisboa.
> *966,3mm* anuais, segundo a antiga estação do SNIRH (período 1980-2007) que se situava junto à Fonte Santa, Além.
> 
> ...



Obrigado André. 

Duas pequenas correções:
- A terrinha chama-se Lugar D'Além, e não apenas Além. 
- O que deu nome ao bairro do Arco Maria Teresa foi o arco que passa sob o aqueduto (vindo da BP), que era inicialmente o unico acesso ao bairro.


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2014 às 09:54)

Bem para terminar esta confusão toda que para aqui vai se lerem bem antes do meu post em que referi que algumas estações podem registar mais precipitação em dias de vento forte e isso não é mentira nenhuma podem ver que era em resposta a postes anteriores sobre duvidas que estavam a ser levantadas sobre uma qualquer estação que não me recordo na região de Lisboa, se depois fui "atacado" por um certo membro é natural que tenha que levar com resposta se não gostou temos pena não atacasse antes nem lhe tivesse servido o capuz como foi o caso! 

E agora voltando a coisas mais importantes!
De madrugada apenas choveu logo ao inicio acumulou 0,6mm a mínima foi de 12,7ºC

Agora céu muito nublado e estão 13,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2014 às 10:12)

miguel disse:


> ...antes do meu post em que referi que algumas estações podem registar mais precipitação em dias de vento forte e isso não é mentira nenhuma podem ver que era em resposta a postes anteriores sobre duvidas que estavam a ser levantadas sobre uma qualquer estação que não me recordo na região de Lisboa...



Sim, estranhei os valores de precipitação desta estação da zona de Torres Vedras, então questionei. 

Estação: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBOAL12&month=2&day=4&year=2014

Portanto, é uma uma estação com má leitura no se refere à precipitação.
Assunto encerrado.


----------



## Thomar (5 Fev 2014 às 10:16)

miguel disse:


> Bem para terminar esta confusão toda que para aqui vai se lerem bem antes do meu post em que referi que algumas estações podem registar mais precipitação em dias de vento forte e isso não é mentira nenhuma podem ver que era em resposta a postes anteriores sobre duvidas que estavam a ser levantadas sobre uma qualquer estação que não me recordo na região de Lisboa, se depois fui "atacado" por um certo membro é natural que tenha que levar com resposta se não gostou temos pena não atacasse antes nem lhe tivesse servido o capuz como foi o caso!
> 
> E agora voltando a coisas mais importantes!
> De madrugada apenas choveu logo ao inicio acumulou 0,6mm a mínima foi de 12,7ºC
> ...



Bons dias Miguel!

Eu não estou a defender nínguem nem a atacar nínguem, apenas a tentar ajudar a perceber o porquê de algumas diferenças nos registos de precipitação aqui na região.
As dúvidas que levantas-te em relação à influência do vento no registo de precipitação são salutares, visto que certamente algumas estações amadoras poderão não ter o pluviometro devidamente fixado.
Nunca visitei a tua estação nem a do geiras, para ter uma melhor ideia da fixação e influencia dos registos.

Voltando ao ON-TOPIC, por aqui temperatura actual de +12,8ºC, vento fraco, céu nublado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Fev 2014 às 10:25)

Bom dia

Mínima de 11,1ºC.

De momento sigo com 12,4ºC, céu nublado e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Fev 2014 às 11:11)

Bom dia pessoal, pelo jeito houve muita discussão relativamente ao que toca a precipitação pelo que passei a ultima 1/2 hora a tentar perceber o que se possa ter passado, no dia de ontem em relação á precipitação .....

Só para começar encontrei muito devido ao tipo de precipitação, que era mais orográfica no dia de ontem, enormes diferenças entre litoral e interior, zonas planas e zonas com mais arvoredo/altitude/serra ....

Consultando as estações do Wunderground para já é necessário separar o trigo do joio, algumas carecem de manutenção, não registam precipitação ou abanam com o vento.

Mais basicamente temos:
- Setubal (cidade): 8,6 mm
- estações entre Setubal e Lisboa: registaram valores entre os 16,5 mm da Moita e os 24,1 mm da Escola Fernão Pinto em Almada ... A estação do Geiras não encontrei no Wunderground nem sei o contexto da estação mas não vejo altitude naquela zona;
- na cidade de Lisboa e arredoras encontrei valores entre os 20 e os 31 mm. A estação de caneças que não encontrei no Wunderground ao que parece teve 41 mm ....

- Bem Acima de Lisboa temos Arruda dos Vinhos com 32 mm e depois no que toca á zona de Torres de Vedras e mais concretamente Cova da Moura que registou 38 mm, constatei que junto á costa apenas choveu cerca de 10 mm, mas como disse fora do litoral na maior parte das zonas parece ter chovido mais pelo que aceito esses valores de Torres Vedras ... até porque consultei o mapa diário e não vejo qualquer salto suspeito entre valores frequentes em rajadas fortes de vento, e foi simplesmente um vai chovendo ao longo de várias horas.

Portanto meus caros em resumo para já não vejo razões para duvidar dos nossos colegas ... eu é que estou intrigado com este valor do Patacão aqui a 2 km a norte de Faro !


----------



## Aurélio (5 Fev 2014 às 11:26)

AnDré disse:


> Não sei se sabes como é feita a contagem da precipitação.
> 
> Vídeo de exemplo:
> 
> ...



Olá André .... os dados são da Estação do Aeroporto de Faro, e basicamente tive que somar todos os valores do diário do mês e tentar descodificar o que choveu no dia 17, existe mais um outro dia do m~es que não tem valor mas não choveu praticamente nada de relevo ....
Para conseguir extrair a informação do dia 17 tive que ter muito cuidado com o tratamento dos dados devido á forma como é feita a contabilização dos valores.

Neste link: *Precipitação dia 17 Janeiro*, constatei que choveu cerca de 17 mm, sendo que a precipitação ocorreu entre as 06h e 18h desse dia. O que acho suspeito é não haver precipitação contabilizada na madrugada pois Almancil contabilizou de madrugada quase 8 mm ...

Já agora os dados foram recolhidos da OGIMET cuja informação de Faro do mês de Janeiro foi extraida da seguinte forma :
*http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08554&ano=2014&mes=1&day=31&hora=24&min=0&ndays=31*

( Quando carregas em cima do dia, estás a ver informação recorridas das 24 horas anteriores, não fazer confusão, para ver o dia 17 carregar no dia 18, é preciso cuidado a lidar com isto ).

Já agora o que achas desta Estação do Patação .... achas que está bem fixo o Pluviómetro ?


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2014 às 12:12)

Aurélio disse:


> Já agora o que achas desta Estação do Patação .... achas que está bem fixo o Pluviómetro ?



Aurélio, como deves compreender não posso entrar dentro da imagem e ir lá ver se o pluviometro está fixo. 

Aparentemente está, agora se abana com o vento ou não, isso já terá que ser visto no terreno, e não a partir de uma fotografia.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2014 às 12:43)

Boa tarde

Sigo com *14,0ºC* e *0,5 mm*.
Por volta da 11horas cairam alguns aguaceiros fracos na zona de Carcavelos, o mar estava espectacular.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (5 Fev 2014 às 14:47)

Boa tarde por aqui dia muito nublado e só cairam umas pingitas que nem sequer deram para acumular.
Temperatura Atual: 12.8 °C
Pressão: 1015.5hPa
Vento Fraco a Moderado


----------



## Sanxito (5 Fev 2014 às 15:24)

Boas pessoal.
Saí agora de casa e registo um acumulado de 1.6 mm, sendo que 1.4 mm ocorreram entra a meia noite e a 1 da manhã, tendo o dia de ontem atingido os 16.0 mm até à meia noite com um rate máximo de 84 mm/h. A temperatura segue agora pelos 14.0ºc


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2014 às 15:44)

tudo a passar a sul daqui


----------



## ct5iul (5 Fev 2014 às 18:09)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 15.1 ºC
Temp Mini: 11.3ºC
Rajada Máxima: 35.2 km/h 


Temp atual 13.5ºC 18:00

Pressão: 1010.7Hpa 18:00
Intensidade do Vento: 5.6 km/h 18:00
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: NW
Temperatura do vento: 13.0ºC 18:00
Ponto de Orvalho: 11.0ºC 18:00
Humidade Relativa:87% 18:00
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 1.02 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 18:00
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL








*NOVO* Para todos os Radioamadores e Radio Escutas o Repetidor de Odivelas Echolink na Frequencia de UHF 438.875 emite as condições meteorológicas da cidade de Lisboa.
A calendarização dos anúcios é muito flexível permitindo informar o seguinte: Horas e Temperatura aos 15minutos. Previsão do tempo e Condições Actuais às Horas e Meias Horas. Alarmes Meteorológicos, sempre que estejam activados no respectivo servidor.


----------



## Geiras (5 Fev 2014 às 20:50)

Boas

Sigo com 14,8ºC na estação e 14,9ºC no sensor Auriol.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (5 Fev 2014 às 21:19)

Depois de um dia com vento fraco a moderado o vento neste momento está a ficar forte.
Rajada Máxima ainda a pouco registada: 54.7 km/h
Temperatura Atual: 13.8 °C
Pressão: 1013.8hPa


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2014 às 21:31)

Boas

Máxima de hoje 15,6ºC
Mínima de 12,7ºC

Precipitação 0,8mm

O vento tem vindo a aumentar a rajada máxima até agora foi de 48km/h

Dados actuais 14,9ºC, 95%Hr, 1014,9hpa


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2014 às 21:53)

13.5ºC 92% humidade e 0.8mm


----------



## Garcia (5 Fev 2014 às 22:44)

vento começa-se a manifestar um pouco aqui por estes lados...

um aguaceiro ou outro de vez em quando..


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2014 às 22:48)

por aqui o vento começa a intensificar se também


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2014 às 23:08)

Boas

13,8ºC  1,3mm

Previsão para amanha aqui na zona.

Interessante o comportamento da temperatura a meio do dia, muda o quadrante e entramos no pos frontal, arrefece bem. Venha la algum granizo.


----------



## jonekko (5 Fev 2014 às 23:14)

Por aqui 13,7º, o vento assobia, chove fraco e bastante nevoeiro.


----------



## rbsmr (5 Fev 2014 às 23:15)

Dia nublado, com precipitação não significativa (0,3mm) 
Rajada máxima: 38.6km/h
Temperatura máxima: 15ºC


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (5 Fev 2014 às 23:15)

Rajada máxima de vento registada agora mesmo de 61.1km/h 
Precipitação Acumulada até agora: 0.3mm
Temperatura Atual: 14.6 °C
Pressão: 1013.1hPa


----------



## MicaMito (5 Fev 2014 às 23:24)

Vento moderado com rajadas moderadas por aqui!
T-12ºc
P-1013hPa
com aguaceiros!


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2014 às 23:27)

chuva fraca por aqui

para coruche tambem esta interessante


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2014 às 00:00)

acumulado de hoje foi 2mm graças a esta chuva fraca que teve um periodo mais moderado agora na ultima hora, o vento vai se intensificando, os taipais das janelas que não estão presos já começam a bater muitas vezes na parede


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2014 às 00:00)

david 6 disse:


> chuva fraca por aqui
> 
> para coruche tambem esta interessante



Nada mau, costumas comparar os dados da tua estação com os previstos nesses meteogramas do ECMWF? Por norma, apresenta uma boa precisão.
Já agora podes meter Fajarda que tambem aparece, isto tem as localidades todas,até as mais remotas,é excelente.


----------



## jonekko (6 Fev 2014 às 00:02)

Fui á janela fumar um cigarro mas tive de fumar a meias com o vento! 13,9º e continua o nevoeiro.


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2014 às 00:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nada mau, costumas comparar os dados da tua estação com os previstos nesses meteogramas do ECMWF? Por norma, apresenta uma boa precisão.
> Já agora podes meter Fajarda que tambem aparece, isto tem as localidades todas,até as mais remotas,é excelente.



eu vejo sempre, mas por acaso é raro comparar no final do dia, vou começar a comparar mais para ver
olha pois tem :O parece que quando descobri isso não dava mas agora já tem obrigado por dizeres  

sendo assim


----------



## Teles (6 Fev 2014 às 00:57)

Boas por aqui temperatura actual de +13.5ºC    vento fraco e 0,8mm de precipitação acumulada até ao momento!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2014 às 01:03)

*14,1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2014 às 01:22)

14.8ºC e 96% humidade


----------



## rbsmr (6 Fev 2014 às 03:30)

Aproximadamente a partir das 23h a temperatura  subiu!  Actual 15.5°C. Rajada máxima 51.5 km/H.  Sem chuva


----------



## Geiras (6 Fev 2014 às 07:20)

Boas

Sigo com 15,5ºC, 90%HR e 0,3mm acumulados. Rajada máxima de 52km/h.


----------



## Maria Papoila (6 Fev 2014 às 08:44)

Bom dia,
aqui pelo Marquês céu muito nublado mas com uma abertas (pequenas) está vento e de vez em quando vêm cá umas rajadas. O termómetro anuncia uns tropicais 16º. Estará certo?


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2014 às 09:09)

sigo com 2mm e 14.9ºC 91% humidade e algum vento


----------



## tucha (6 Fev 2014 às 09:41)

Uma ventania brutal aqui por Lisboa, mais propriamente Telheiras...

Não tenho maneira de medir mas de vez em quando vem umas rajadas que até mete medo, e eu estou num rc/chão...

Sem chuva de momento, mas com céu bastante carregado..

Para que horas é que se prevê o pico deste evento aqui para Lisboa???

E já agora qual é o nome "dela"...?? :-)

10.32 horas : Começou agora a chover, chuva forte...e as rajadas continuam!


----------



## mr_miglas (6 Fev 2014 às 09:49)

Em Coimbra, vento moderado com rajadas fortes! Não chove.

Já há árvores caídas na cidade, atingindo vários carros!


----------



## casr26 (6 Fev 2014 às 10:00)

Na região Oeste zona de Vilar muito vento e céu encoberto.. ainda não está a alisar e a temperatura mantém-se morna, não deve tardar muito para ela começar a descer...

a fazer fé nestes dados (sinceramente tenho as minhas dúvidas a julgar pelos últimos tempos) aqui não se deve ver muita chuva


----------



## fhff (6 Fev 2014 às 10:06)

Começou a chover aqui no litoral sintrense (Colares). Chegou a frente, claramente visível no radar do IPMA.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (6 Fev 2014 às 10:12)

Por aqui céu encoberto e vento moderado! 
Temperatura de acordo com o Meteoajuda: 14,6 ºC

EDIT: 10:18 - Rajada forte de vento


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2014 às 10:25)

Boas

*11,2ºC* (O vento já rodou para NO)
*1,5 mm*
*76 km/h* (rajada máxima)


----------



## MicaMito (6 Fev 2014 às 10:27)

E começa a chover!!!
Vento moderado com rajadas fortes!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (6 Fev 2014 às 10:36)

Mas que grande chuvada tocada a vento!!


----------



## casr26 (6 Fev 2014 às 10:39)

Chuva batida por umas belas rajadas de vento a cair agora!

A electricidade não deve faltar muito para se começar a engasgar


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2014 às 10:40)

uma ventania que não via ha muito tempo por aqui  andar contra o vento não sei quem tem mais força, já anda um vaso a passear, então o prato do vaso já nem sei dele


----------



## casr26 (6 Fev 2014 às 10:51)

Vento abrandou e chuva idem idem aspas aspas!

Electricidade manteve-se


----------



## Thomar (6 Fev 2014 às 10:55)

Chove moderado a forte agora. Vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## MicaMito (6 Fev 2014 às 11:06)

DAAASSSSSEEEE! Uma frente curtinha mas forte ai ai rajadas muito fortes chuva muito forte de curta duração! agora chove moderado e o vento acalmou  e está agora de WSW antes estava de S!


----------



## tucha (6 Fev 2014 às 11:08)

Sim, chove agora fraco aqui por Lisboa e o vento acalmou bastante...

Já passou tudo ou ainda vem ai mais emoções fortes para a tarde...??? ;-)


----------



## Thomar (6 Fev 2014 às 11:13)

Thomar disse:


> Chove moderado a forte agora. Vento moderado com rajadas.



Por aqui já parou a chuva e o vento também.
Por agora vento fraco e a temperatura caiu 3ºC, agora +13.2ºC


----------



## MicaMito (6 Fev 2014 às 11:14)

tucha disse:


> Sim, chove agora fraco aqui por Lisboa e o vento acalmou bastante...
> 
> Já passou tudo ou ainda vem ai mais emoções fortes para a tarde...??? ;-)


Acho que era só esta linha de instabilidade!


----------



## kelinha (6 Fev 2014 às 11:16)

Por Coimbra vento forte, a virar contentores e chapéus de chuva. Caiu uma chuvada forte há uns 5min atrás, agora acalmou um pouco.


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2014 às 11:23)

que diluvio


----------



## mr_miglas (6 Fev 2014 às 11:23)

Fotos da queda de árvores, em Coimbra. Rua General Humberto Delgado.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 11:27)

Isso é que é mau ... ainda por cima o seguro que eu saiba não cobre estes prejuizos, para além dos prejuizos serem sempre acima do valor dos carros.

E as pessoas ás vezes parece que apenas vêem telenovelas, dão o vento que dão e metem os carros debaixo de árvores ???

É como dizer:

"Hoje vai estar estar trovoada, vamos á praia ver os relampagos?"


----------



## casr26 (6 Fev 2014 às 11:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Isso é que é mau ... ainda por cima o seguro que eu saiba não cobre estes prejuizos, para além dos prejuizos serem sempre acima do valor dos carros.
> 
> E as pessoas ás vezes parece que apenas vêem telenovelas, dão o vento que dão e metem os carros debaixo de árvores ???
> 
> ...



Infelizmente lá vem a velha cantiga do "só acontece com os outros"...


----------



## MicaMito (6 Fev 2014 às 11:34)

Aurélio disse:


> Isso é que é mau ... ainda por cima o seguro que eu saiba não cobre estes prejuizos, para além dos prejuizos serem sempre acima do valor dos carros.
> 
> E as pessoas ás vezes parece que apenas vêem telenovelas, dão o vento que dão e metem os carros debaixo de árvores ???
> 
> ...


Temos dois problemas que tenho verificado nestes dias:
1ºO Ipma tem termos de actualização demora muito a atualizar a informação e as vezes quando atualiza é sem rigor!
2ºOs média ainda dão pouca importância á meteorologia ontem falaram mais nos UK e para cá pouco falaram ou nada sobre o tempo, hoje já ouvi tres tipos de previsões de manhã nos noticiarios, ou seja sem rigor nenhum no que dizem. mas se ouver estragos vão logo a correr!


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2014 às 11:35)

mr_miglas disse:


> Fotos da queda de árvores, em Coimbra. Rua General Humberto Delgado.



Só de pensar no número de vezes que já estacionei aí arrepio-me


----------



## bigfire (6 Fev 2014 às 11:38)

mr_miglas disse:


> Fotos da queda de árvores, em Coimbra. Rua General Humberto Delgado.



O problema não é só das pessoas, mas sim daqueles que não fazem nada para prevenir que isso aconteça, digam-me uma coisa, acham que se justificam ter árvores daquele porte no meio de cidades, e ainda por cima não deve ser assim tão nova, em espaço para as raizes, elas são obrigadas a vir a superficie, rebentam com passeios e ficam sem bastante apoio. É de lementar que todos os seja a mesma coisa


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2014 às 11:39)

MicaMito disse:


> Temos dois problemas que tenho verificado nestes dias:
> 1ºO Ipma tem termos de actualização demora muito a atualizar a informação e as vezes quando atualiza é sem rigor!
> 2ºOs média ainda dão pouca importância á meteorologia ontem falaram mais nos UK e para cá pouco falaram ou nada sobre o tempo, hoje já ouvi tres tipos de previsões de manhã nos noticiarios, ou seja sem rigor nenhum no que dizem. mas se ouver estragos vão logo a correr!



Nem tanto ao mar nem tanto à terra. 

1 - A velocidade de actualização não tem diretamente a ver com a quantidade dos dados relativos ás EMA's. No que diz respeito a essa velocidade já foi pior, o que não quer dizer que tudo esteja bem

2 - Discordo. Nunca se falou tanto de meteorologia em Portugal como hoje em dia. Quanto aos noticiários quais? É que SIC e TVI não têm boletins meteorológicos e as previsões sempre foram uma vergonha. Quanto à RTP revejam os boletins de hoje: A Dra Teresa Abrantes esteve hoje, para mim, especialmente bem.


----------



## mr_miglas (6 Fev 2014 às 11:39)

Aurélio disse:


> Isso é que é mau ... ainda por cima o seguro que eu saiba não cobre estes prejuizos, para além dos prejuizos serem sempre acima do valor dos carros.
> 
> E as pessoas ás vezes parece que apenas vêem telenovelas, dão o vento que dão e metem os carros debaixo de árvores ???
> 
> ...



Correcto. Vemos muitos cenários semelhantes pelo país fora.
No total, foram 7 os carro danificados. Felizmente, sem vítimas!


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 11:51)

bigfire disse:


> O problema não é só das pessoas, mas sim daqueles que não fazem nada para prevenir que isso aconteça, digam-me uma coisa, acham que se justificam ter árvores daquele porte no meio de cidades, e ainda por cima não deve ser assim tão nova, em espaço para as raizes, elas são obrigadas a vir a superficie, rebentam com passeios e ficam sem bastante apoio. É de lementar que todos os seja a mesma coisa



Não tem nada a ver ... uma coisa com outra !

Estas árvores apenas caiem quando é exercida sobre elas uma força extraordinariamente forte. Aposto que aqueles que estacionaram ali nem sabiam o tempo que davam para hoje, pois estiveram mais ocupados a ver a Casa dos Segredos "Vai-te f***" em directo, ou as telenovelas.

Além disso as árvores nas cidades bem como os grandes jardins para além de um espaço de descontração e relax, purificam o ar das cidades. Se fores a Londres nem fazes ideia da quantidade de árvores e jardins que aquela cidade tem ....


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2014 às 11:54)

estragos é que já é pior 

por aqui foi diluvio mas de pouca dura portanto só acumulou 6.9mm agora já só pinga e o vento acalmou imenso, se isto fosse desta chuva o dia todo ui era ca um acumulado


----------



## Geiras (6 Fev 2014 às 12:00)

Boas

Por cá a linha bem severa foi muito curta, ainda deu para uma rajada de 56km/h, valor que acho baixo, resultado da germinada mais alta que construíram no ano passado aqui mesmo ao lado... 

O acumulado de precipitação é de 5,7mm...se se levantaram dúvidas devido aos meus dados, creio que não tenho mais nada a dizer.


----------



## bigfire (6 Fev 2014 às 12:04)

Aurélio disse:


> Não tem nada a ver ... uma coisa com outra !
> 
> Estas árvores apenas caiem quando é exercida sobre elas uma força extraordinariamente forte. Aposto que aqueles que estacionaram ali nem sabiam o tempo que davam para hoje, pois estiveram mais ocupados a ver a Casa dos Segredos "Vai-te f***" em directo, ou as telenovelas.
> 
> Além disso as árvores nas cidades bem como os grandes jardins para além de um espaço de descontração e relax, purificam o ar das cidades. Se fores a Londres nem fazes ideia da quantidade de árvores e jardins que aquela cidade tem ....



Mas por isso mesmo, estaciona-mos um carro, numca esperamos que algo nos caía em cima, eu não tou a falar em relação as árvores, mas sim ao seu porte dentro das cidades, que houvesse tamanho limite, também já tive em Paris e Bruxelas, e sei que dão muito valor a zonas verdes.


----------



## cool (6 Fev 2014 às 12:07)

Aurélio disse:


> Não tem nada a ver ... uma coisa com outra !
> 
> Estas árvores apenas caiem quando é exercida sobre elas uma força extraordinariamente forte. Aposto que aqueles que estacionaram ali nem sabiam o tempo que davam para hoje, pois estiveram mais ocupados a ver a Casa dos Segredos "Vai-te f***" em directo, ou as telenovelas.
> 
> Além disso as árvores nas cidades bem como os grandes jardins para além de um espaço de descontração e relax, purificam o ar das cidades. Se fores a Londres nem fazes ideia da quantidade de árvores e jardins que aquela cidade tem ....



Bom dia Aurélio.
Por acaso não concordo inteiramente consigo.
95% das pessoas apenas sabe que vai fazer bom tempo ou mau tempo.
Aliado a isso é a questão dos estacionamentos....estaciono em várias zonas de Almada e Setubal em que se não estacionar debaixo de árvores tenho que ir pôr o carro a km de distância.
Quanto a mim que sou meteolouco e vivo num monte bem exposto às intempéries confesso que sabendo que ia fazer uma ventania me esqueci de tirar o carro de perto do eucalipto que um dia irá pelos ares...

Um abraço!


----------



## kelinha (6 Fev 2014 às 12:19)

Humm... Eu ontem vi o jornal da noite, como todas as noites, e não deram atenção nenhuma ao mau tempo. Deram mais ênfase ao temporal de neve dos USA do que ao mau tempo daqui. 

Só no jornal da manhã, hoje, é que ouvi alertas para o mau tempo, para o perigo do vento forte e para a possibilidade de cheias rápidas devido ao aumento dos caudais. 

Mas quando eu vi isso de manhã, pelas 9h30, já a maioria das pessoas estava fora de casa, pelo menos as que meteram ali os carros, que devem ser na maioria trabalhadores da antiga DREC, e que a essa hora já estariam no trabalho...

Ah e estão a falar da queda da árvore agora, na sic notícias.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2014 às 12:32)

*12,2ºC
2,3 mm*

Chove fraco.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Fev 2014 às 12:35)

bigfire disse:


> O problema não é só das pessoas, mas sim daqueles que não fazem nada para prevenir que isso aconteça, digam-me uma coisa, acham que se justificam ter árvores daquele porte no meio de cidades, e ainda por cima não deve ser assim tão nova, em espaço para as raizes, elas são obrigadas a vir a superficie, rebentam com passeios e ficam sem bastante apoio. É de lementar que todos os seja a mesma coisa


Por acaso aquelas árvores até nem estão no passeio, fazem parte de um pequeno jardim da DREC. Podem ver aqui: http://goo.gl/maps/yKZJt


----------



## mr_miglas (6 Fev 2014 às 12:43)

DaniFR disse:


> Por acaso aquelas árvores até nem estão no passeio, fazem parte de um pequeno jardim da DREC. Podem ver aqui: http://goo.gl/maps/yKZJt



Bem visto ! Ainda não me tinha apercebido que não estavam no passeio, mas sim no interior da DREC. 

A queda ocorreu muito próximo das 8h45m.


----------



## Rapido (6 Fev 2014 às 12:45)

Tanto quanto sei, os carros se estiverem estacionados em locais de estacionamento mesmo, a camara cobre os prejuizos. Pelo menos, onde vivia em Setúbal, uma vez caiu uma arvore em cima de um carro e os prejuizos foram pagos ao proprietário, porque estava num local de estacionamento.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Fev 2014 às 12:56)

Rapido disse:


> Tanto quanto sei, os carros se estiverem estacionados em locais de estacionamento mesmo, a camara cobre os prejuizos. Pelo menos, onde vivia em Setúbal, uma vez caiu uma arvore em cima de um carro e os prejuizos foram pagos ao proprietário, porque estava num local de estacionamento.


Julgo que neste caso não deve ser a câmara a pagar, pois as árvores estão dentro de uma propriedade do estado, onde está instalada a DREC.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2014 às 13:10)

3,3 mm
Chuva fraca

Será que vamos ter mesmo algum granizo e trovoada, como avançou o IPMA no actual aviso?

Olhando para a SAT24 parece que o pós-frontal não está muito longe.


----------



## rbsmr (6 Fev 2014 às 13:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, estranhei os valores de precipitação desta estação da zona de Torres Vedras, então questionei.
> 
> Estação: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBOAL12&month=2&day=4&year=2014
> 
> ...



Peço desculpa em reabrir o assunto:
Existem mais estações na região de Torres Vedras, inclusive a minha. Também tenho a preocupação de ter valores fiáveis, ainda que tenha pouco tempo para rever os dados.
Há que ter em conta algumas variações a nível regional, em especial ao nível da temperatura.
Já agora, a minha estação transmitiu uma leitura errada para o wunderground relativamente ao ponto de orvalho ou condensação. Já apaguei a entrada (-73ºC) mas não consigo remover dos recordes o valor. Alguma sugestão?
Obrigado e as minhas desculpas pela intromissão.


----------



## rbsmr (6 Fev 2014 às 13:26)

Dia curioso e de extremos até agora:
Bateu record anual em termos de rajada máxima: 69.2km/h
Hora marcante do dia 10h: descida de temperatura abrupta dos 16ºC para 11.6ºC
Depois de uma noite sem precipitação começou o dilúvio às 10 horas: dos 0,2 mm para os 5.6 mm acumulados.


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2014 às 13:48)

chuva moderada por aqui, 7.5mm


----------



## Geiras (6 Fev 2014 às 13:51)

Temperatura novamente em queda, 11,4ºC com 9,9mm acumulados.


----------



## fhff (6 Fev 2014 às 14:09)

Acumulados 11 mm até às 14:00, por Colares. choveu intensamente pelas 13H.


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2014 às 14:10)

chuva mais forte agora


----------



## dahon (6 Fev 2014 às 14:18)

E volta a chuva diluviana a Coimbra, acompanhada de vento forte.


----------



## tucha (6 Fev 2014 às 14:31)

Grande carga de água passou agora aqui por Lisboa...

Entretanto já parou, mas foi imponente e  "tocada" a vento...!!

E já se sente o frio, a descida de temperatura de manha para agora!


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2014 às 14:41)

9.8mm e 12.8ºC


----------



## tucha (6 Fev 2014 às 14:45)

E acabou de cair granizo aqui em Lisboa, pedras pequenas mas era granizo, agora que parece que o céu começa a ficar mais claro...

Foi pouco e já parou mas eram pedritas...


----------



## bigfire (6 Fev 2014 às 14:55)

DaniFR disse:


> Por acaso aquelas árvores até nem estão no passeio, fazem parte de um pequeno jardim da DREC. Podem ver aqui: http://goo.gl/maps/yKZJt



Então nesse caso alguém deve cubrir os prejuízos, acho eu , mas sendo assim já não sei, cada um tem a sua opinião em relação a este assunto.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2014 às 15:00)

*11,4ºC
3,6 mm*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (6 Fev 2014 às 15:08)

Boas.
Madrugada aqui foi de bastante vento que durou até toda a manhã, mas neste momento já acalmou. Registei a rajada máxima de 93.3 km/h.
O dia também está a ser bastante chuvoso com alguns aguaceiros fortes.
Acumulados até agora: 7.1mm
Temperatura Atual: 10.7 °C
Pressão: 1008.4hPa


----------



## Aspvl (6 Fev 2014 às 15:14)

Chove bem por Lisboa!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2014 às 15:22)

Algum sol
*12,2 
3,8 mm*



MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Registei a rajada máxima de 93.3 km/h.



Essa estação não dá hipótese, por aqui,  a rajada maxim foi os 76 km/h.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (6 Fev 2014 às 15:27)

Neste momento forte aguaceiro acompanhado de rajadas fortes de vento


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (6 Fev 2014 às 15:29)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Neste momento forte aguaceiro acompanhado de rajadas fortes de vento



Bem pelos vistos apesar de forte foi de curta duração


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2014 às 15:37)

os presos veem o sol aos quadrados, nós nem isso  
chuva fraca com periodos de moderado aqui neste momento 12.6ºC


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (6 Fev 2014 às 15:40)

Por aqui agora o sol finalmente espreita depois de um dia que até agora tem sido bastante chuvoso e ventoso.


----------



## Teles (6 Fev 2014 às 15:57)

Por aqui entre as 10:30 e as 14:30 foi um diluvio total com chuva por vezes muito forte acompanhado por vento moderado e por vezes rajadas muito fortes , neste momento o sol começa a dar a sua graça!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2014 às 16:05)

Sol e *12,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2014 às 16:08)

elahh o sol já vai espreitando de vez em quando entre as nuvens mas ainda é de pouca dura, 12.7ºC e 10.7mm acumulado


----------



## ct5iul (6 Fev 2014 às 16:22)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 14.9 ºC
Temp Mini: 12.1ºC
Rajada Máxima: 54.6 km/h 



Temp atual 12.5ºC 16:15

Pressão: 1005.0Hpa 16:15
Intensidade do Vento: 31.5 km/h 16:15
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento: sW
Temperatura do vento: 11.0ºC 16:15
Ponto de Orvalho: 10.3ºC 16:15
Humidade Relativa:86% 16:15
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 1.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 7.11 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 mODERADO 16:15
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL









*NOVO* Para todos os Radioamadores e Radio Escutas o Repetidor de Odivelas Echolink na Frequencia de UHF 438.875Mhz emite as condições meteorológicas da cidade de Lisboa.
A calendarização dos anúcios é muito flexível permitindo informar o seguinte: Horas e Temperatura aos 15minutos. Previsão do tempo e Condições Actuais às Horas e Meias Horas. Alarmes Meteorológicos, sempre que estejam activados no respectivo servidor.


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2014 às 16:49)

por aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2014 às 17:39)

T.actual:*11,4ºC*
Vento forte
*3,8 mm* (Uma fartura...)


----------



## Geiras (6 Fev 2014 às 20:49)

Estação e Auriol com 11,3ºC.
Acumulado total: 11,7mm


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2014 às 20:54)

Aguaceiros fracos por aqui.
*9,4ºC* e *4,6 mm*


----------



## bcunha00 (6 Fev 2014 às 21:13)

grande carga de agua na qiinta do conde


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (6 Fev 2014 às 21:43)

A bocado caiu um aguaceiro forte de curta duração com algum granizo à mistura.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (6 Fev 2014 às 21:50)

Por aqui à pouco caiu um aguaceiro moderado, tocado a vento forte!

Agora sem chuva e 9ºC (Dado de Meteoajuda)


----------



## Garcia (6 Fev 2014 às 21:54)

tirada ao final da tarde...







por agora o vento por aqui acalmou, mas de vez em quando lá vem umas rajadas mais fortes..

alguns aguaceiros, curtos mas fortes..


----------



## Sanxito (6 Fev 2014 às 21:58)

Boas pessoal.
Por aqui sigo com 10.2ºc e 82%HR
A precipitação acumulada vai nos 6.0 mm e o vento bateu nos 60 Km/h pelas 10:30. A temperatura máxima foi registada pelas 9:04 e atingiu os 16.2ºc a mínima segue por esta hora e já esteve nos 9.9ºc
A chuva hoje não quis nada com estas bandas...


----------



## Teles (6 Fev 2014 às 22:04)

Boas , por aqui o céu está praticamente limpo e sem vento temperatura actual de 7.7ºC .
Conforme prometido ao Aurélio a precipitação acumulada até ao momento foi de 27mm , penso que deve ter chovido um pouco mais mas devido há intensidade do vento o pluviometro não ter registado tudo!


----------



## Geiras (6 Fev 2014 às 22:08)

Mais 0,3mm a juntar aos 11,7mm, resultado de um aguaceiro pontualmente forte há bocado.

Temperatura em queda, actuais 9,4ºC. Esta noite promete ser fria.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (6 Fev 2014 às 22:10)

Neste momento voltou a cair mais um forte aguaceiro.
O vento encontra-se maioritariamente fraco embora em certos períodos ele sopre com rajadas moderadas a forte.
Acumulados: 8.4 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2014 às 22:11)

*9,6ºC
4,6 mm*

Céu practicamente limpo e vento forte.
___



Sanxito disse:


> A chuva hoje não quis nada com estas bandas...



Por aqui foi uma miséria.


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2014 às 22:19)

Boas

Mínima de 9ºC
Máxima de 15,7ºC

Precipitação 12,0mm
Rain rate máximo 116,4mm/h (11:02)

Rajada máxima 72km/h (10:26)

No cabo Espichel registei uma rajada a meio da tarde de 88km/h


----------



## Nuno_1010 (6 Fev 2014 às 22:22)

Peniche
Foto de Mario matos 

https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1/1794578_451672898266490_2100586382_n.jpg


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Fev 2014 às 22:24)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> Peniche
> Foto de Mario matos
> 
> https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1/1794578_451672898266490_2100586382_n.jpg



Mas o que é que temos aqui!!?


----------



## supercell (6 Fev 2014 às 22:26)

WoW isso foi no mar certo? :s


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2014 às 22:26)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mas o que é que temos aqui!!?



Uma montagem descarada, reparem no contorno do funil... Foi ali colado, e ainda por cima está mal feito...

Com a ferramenta smudge tool do photoshop  CS 2 também se consegue fazer este efeito...


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 22:27)

Teles disse:


> Boas , por aqui o céu está praticamente limpo e sem vento temperatura actual de 7.7ºC .
> Conforme prometido ao Aurélio a precipitação acumulada até ao momento foi de 27mm , penso que deve ter chovido um pouco mais mas devido há intensidade do vento o pluviometro não ter registado tudo!



Obrigado ... quanto a não registar tudo é igual para todas as estações, é um valor perfeitamente aceitável.


----------



## Ronny (6 Fev 2014 às 22:27)

Peniche.. fica nos EUA? ;-) Grande cena.. e isto foi quando?


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2014 às 22:29)

Snifa disse:


> Uma montagem descarada, reparem no contorno do funil...



Pensei logo nisso, usou o paint e a cor cinzenta. 
Que palhaçada...


----------



## Geiras (6 Fev 2014 às 22:31)

Epah mas que montagem tão mal feita


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2014 às 22:31)

A fotografia acima é claramente uma montagem.

---

Dia marcado por aguaceiros, por vezes fortes. Actuais 9ºC com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (6 Fev 2014 às 22:32)

A pessoa que tirou a foto diz que foi hoje 
a foto está neste link https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...70061678.44357.100002713528396&type=1&theater




Ronny disse:


> Peniche.. fica nos EUA? ;-) Grande cena.. e isto foi quando?


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2014 às 22:37)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> A pessoa que tirou a foto diz que foi hoje
> a foto está neste link https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...70061678.44357.100002713528396&type=1&theater



vou só ali desenhar um tornado no paint e já posto a foto 

10.8mm com 9.7ºC


----------



## bigfire (6 Fev 2014 às 22:42)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> Peniche
> Foto de Mario matos
> 
> https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1/1794578_451672898266490_2100586382_n.jpg




Tem de se dar créditos por tentar enganar centenas de pessoas que não percebem nada disto, esse tipo devia era apanhar com um na vida real para aprender a não enganar as pessoas


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 22:43)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> A pessoa que tirou a foto diz que foi hoje
> a foto está neste link https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...70061678.44357.100002713528396&type=1&theater



Eu que não percebo nem de PhotoShop, nem de tornados ... vejo na imagem aquelas nuvens muito altas, mas sem desenvolvimento vertical, em que ate consegue o sol romper, e depois umas nuvens muitos baixas, onde nasce o tornado .....


----------



## Nuno_1010 (6 Fev 2014 às 22:45)

Já percebi que fui enganado



Aurélio disse:


> Eu que não percebo nem de PhotoShop, nem de tornados ... vejo na imagem aquelas nuvens muito altas, mas sem desenvolvimento vertical, em que ate consegue o sol romper, e depois umas nuvens muitos baixas, onde nasce o tornado .....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Fev 2014 às 22:46)

E estranho seria se tivesse mesmo ocorrido um tornado/tromba-de-agua sem existir mais nenhum relato nem estragos significativos. (Eu à primeira não vai que era montagem porque não estou no computador )


----------



## JLeiria (6 Fev 2014 às 22:47)

Boa Noite,

Fica o registo:







Vou ficar acordado toda noite à espera


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2014 às 22:48)

Essa imagem/montagem podia ir para o tópico tesourinhos deprimentes...merece tal distinção.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Fev 2014 às 23:04)

JLeiria disse:


> Boa Noite,
> 
> Fica o registo:
> 
> ...



Mínima de 7°C e neve?


----------



## jonekko (6 Fev 2014 às 23:20)

Bom, já deu para ver que este serão está a ser no mínimo bem disposto por aqui. Lol. A máxima por aqui foi de 14,8º. Neste momento 8,4º? No Auriol.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2014 às 00:05)

*Resumo do dia de ontem, 6-2-14*

Temperatura minima: *9,0ºC*
Temperatura maxima: *14,6ºC*
Rajada maxima: *76 km/h*
Precipitção acumulada: *4,8 mm*
_____

T.actual: *9,7ºC*
____

Domingo vai estar cá um vendaval, situação a acompanhar.


----------



## kelinha (7 Fev 2014 às 00:38)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> Peniche
> Foto de Mario matos
> 
> https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1/1794578_451672898266490_2100586382_n.jpg



- Recortar cone de outra foto - Check
- Colocar layer na foto e disfarçar com brush e smudge - Check
- Trabalho _lame_ - Check

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::



JLeiria disse:


> Boa Noite,
> 
> Fica o registo:
> 
> ...



Não faças isso... Vais ficar desiludido hoje e rabugento amanhã por causa do sono


----------



## Aspvl (7 Fev 2014 às 07:29)

Chove bem agora!


----------



## ecobcg (7 Fev 2014 às 09:38)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> Peniche
> Foto de Mario matos
> 
> https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1/1794578_451672898266490_2100586382_n.jpg
> ...



O que a malta não faz só para ter mais visualizações no face... esse usuário devia ter vergonha... ainda para mais, uma montagem muito mal feita! "_Shame on him_!"


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2014 às 12:45)

Boas

Manhã marcada por alguns aguaceiros, renderam *1,5 mm*.

T.actual: *12,1ºC* (a subir)


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (7 Fev 2014 às 12:59)

Boas
Dia de hoje com céu maioritariamente nublado embora o sol ainda consiga espreitar.
Temperatura Atual: 12.6 °C
Pressão: 1021.6hPa
Vento maioritariamente fraco embora por vezes sopre moderado a forte


----------



## casr26 (7 Fev 2014 às 14:32)

Bem... supostamente vai haver animação neste fim de semana... está visto que aqui no Oeste vamos ter vento a sério, acham que será alguma coisa similar ao acontecido à uns anos atrás com postes de alta tensão a passearem nos montes?


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (7 Fev 2014 às 15:07)

Boa Tarde
A bocado por aqui caiu um aguaceiro moderado que deu para acumular 0,5 mm.
Temperatura Atual: 12.4 °C
Pressão: 1020.2hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2014 às 15:13)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Boa Tarde
> A bocado por aqui caiu um aguaceiro moderado que deu para acumular 0,5 mm.
> Temperatura Atual: 12.4 °C
> Pressão: 1020.2hPa



MIGUEL_DKs a tua estação de referência vai levantar voo no Domingo, estou muito curioso para ver até onde vai a rajada maxima.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (7 Fev 2014 às 15:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> MIGUEL_DKs a tua estação de referência vai levantar voo no Domingo, estou muito curioso para ver até onde vai a rajada maxima.



Sim também estou curioso pois se a depressão que se aproxima for bastante cavada como os modelos estão querer dizer sim poderei vir a ter valores bastante elevados de rajadas de vento.
Só sei que essa estação foi cá montada à pouco tempo e se quando houve aqui a tempestade com ventos ciclónicos em 2009 que provocou imensos estragos certamente a mesma teria voado!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2014 às 15:34)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Sim também estou curioso pois se a depressão que se aproxima for bastante cavada como os modelos estão querer dizer sim poderei vir a ter valores bastante elevados de rajadas de vento.
> Só sei que essa estação foi cá montada à pouco tempo e se quando houve aqui a tempestade com ventos ciclónicos em 2009 que provocou imensos estragos certamente a mesma teria voado!




Agora é acompanhar as próximas saídas, mas não restam muitas duvidas, vai ocorrer vendaval no litoral a norte do Cabo Raso.
Portanto aqui também vou ter grandes rajadas, pois estou perto da praia do Guincho,a 119 metros de altitude e numa área bastante aberta/exposta.
_____



Não ligo muito à descritiva do IPMA em termos de vento, pois eles baseiam-se no ECMWF, e para mim, o GFS é muito melhor na previsão do vento, mais preciso.

O vendaval mantem-se, é desta que Alcabideche tem uma rajada de 100 km/h. 

GFS 12Z *Rajadas de Vento *


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2014 às 16:48)

T.maxima: *14,2ºC*
T.actual: *13,7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2014 às 17:31)

dia de aguaceiros fracos sigo com 2.3mm acumulado, proxima madrugada espero agravamento do tempo


----------



## NSousa (7 Fev 2014 às 17:46)

Caneças, ás 17h30. 

Alguém com jeitinho, pode fazer idêntico à foto de Peniche!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (7 Fev 2014 às 17:50)

Tempo de repente do nada ficou escuro e está a chover neste momento um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de fortes rajadas de vento!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2014 às 17:56)

NSousa disse:


> Alguém com jeitinho, pode fazer idêntico à foto de Peniche!



 Sim, de preferência com muito mais jeito.
________

Por aqui *12,9ºC* e vento moderado.
O acumulado mantem-se na mesma, 1,5 mm.

O ECM mete uns bons mms para a proxima madrugada, é esperar pela proxima saida.


----------



## rbsmr (7 Fev 2014 às 18:36)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Sim também estou curioso pois se a depressão que se aproxima for bastante cavada como os modelos estão querer dizer sim poderei vir a ter valores bastante elevados de rajadas de vento.
> Só sei que essa estação foi cá montada à pouco tempo e se quando houve aqui a tempestade com ventos ciclónicos em 2009 que provocou imensos estragos certamente a mesma teria voado!



Em 2009 a minha wmr200 aguentou pelo menos o vendaval de 120 km/H! Ainda não testei o poste de aço galvanizado que sustenta a Davis. Mas acredito que aguente. Está sustentado num suporte de 4 parafusos de aço à  casa!


----------



## João Pedro (7 Fev 2014 às 18:37)

Boa tarde,

A reportar a sul desde a Lezíria Ribatejana. Dia marcado por grandes abertas à mistura com nuvens negras e ameaçadoras que descarregam agora finalmente a sua carga.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2014 às 18:50)

Caiu agora mesmo um aguaceiro fraco, rendeu *0,5 mm*.
Acumulado: *2,0 mm*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Fev 2014 às 19:00)

Bons anoiteceres

Por aqui a mínima foi de 6.4ºC.

O dia tem sido de aguaceiros, fracos a moderados e com algumas abertas. Esporadicamente o vento aumenta de intensidade.

De momento chove levemente.


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2014 às 20:13)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> A reportar a sul desde a Lezíria Ribatejana. Dia marcado por grandes abertas à mistura com nuvens negras e ameaçadoras que descarregam agora finalmente a sua carga.



sul da leziria ribatejana mas onde?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2014 às 20:27)

Finalmente fim-de-semana! 

Céu algo nublado e *13.6ºC*


----------



## MicaMito (7 Fev 2014 às 20:29)

aqui para a minha zona o vento para domingo! tenho usado este site e acho bastante credivel!


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2014 às 20:31)

MicaMito disse:


> aqui para a minha zona o vento para domingo! tenho usado este site e acho bastante credivel!



que site é?


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2014 às 20:33)

david 6 disse:


> que site é?



Este http://meteo.ist.utl.pt/


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2014 às 20:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Este http://meteo.ist.utl.pt/



obrigado


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2014 às 20:49)

david 6 disse:


> sul da leziria ribatejana mas onde?



Penso que é de Samora Correia


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2014 às 21:25)

Boas

Máxima do dia 15,4ºC
Mínima do dia 9,5ºC

Rajada máxima até agora 47km/h

Precipitação 0,6mm


----------



## Garcia (7 Fev 2014 às 21:30)

vento começa-se a manifestar por aqui...


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (7 Fev 2014 às 21:34)

Garcia disse:


> vento começa-se a manifestar por aqui...



Boas por aqui a mesma coisa e acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## Teles (7 Fev 2014 às 21:43)

Boas por aqui céu muito nublado vento fraco temperatura actual de +11.2ºC e precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 3,4mm!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2014 às 21:50)

Boas noites

*12,2ºC*
Vento moderado
*2,8 mm*

Nesta ultima saida, o GFS mete rajada máxima de 120 km/h aqui na zona, isto às 22horas de Domingo...portanto nesta saída agravou um pouco.
Vai lá vai. 

Ó Geiras tenho que prender bem o RS...


----------



## Geiras (7 Fev 2014 às 21:58)

Boas

Acumulado total de 1,2mm, com rajada máxima de 46km/h.

Agra sigo com 13,6ºC.

Boa noite


----------



## MicaMito (7 Fev 2014 às 21:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nesta ultima saida, o GFS mete rajada máxima de 120 km/h aqui na zona, isto às 22horas de Domingo...portanto nesta saída agravou um pouco.
> Vai lá vai.


onde vês isso da rajada no Gfs


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2014 às 22:00)

MicaMito disse:


> onde vês isso da rajada no Gfs



Aqui: http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs/espagne/vent-rafales/3h.htm


----------



## João Pedro (7 Fev 2014 às 22:04)

Chuva forte!


----------



## João Pedro (7 Fev 2014 às 22:05)

MSantos disse:


> Penso que é de Samora Correia


Certíssimo!


----------



## MicaMito (7 Fev 2014 às 22:54)

Run do Gfs para montemor-o-velho das 18z mantem os mesmos valores que a das 12z tá mesmo pa ficar!


----------



## Profetaa (7 Fev 2014 às 23:43)

Boa noite.

Por cá começa a chover com alguma intensidade....


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2014 às 00:13)

*Dados de ontem - 7/2/14*

Temperatura minima: *9,5ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *14,2ºC*
Rajada máxima: *52,6 Km/h*
Precipitação acumulada: *2,8 mm*
________________________________________

T.actual: *13,1ºC*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (8 Fev 2014 às 00:55)

Muito vento por aqui. Nem quero imaginar este domingo!
Temperatura Atual: 13.0 °C
Pressão: 1015.5hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2014 às 01:03)

Podíamos era fazer daqueles concursos de apostas, mas desta vez seria apostas das rajadas máximas. 
____________

Bem a madrugada segue amena *12,9ºC.*
Segundo o ECM, entre as 4 madrugada e 9 da manha, ela vai cair bem.


----------



## nunessimoes (8 Fev 2014 às 01:21)

Por Leiria rajadas de vento algo fortes, e chuva contínua.


----------



## nunessimoes (8 Fev 2014 às 01:40)

Chuva intensa agora na zona de Leiria. Vento forte...


----------



## rbsmr (8 Fev 2014 às 01:50)

A norte de Torres Vedras - Cabeça Gorda:
Pressão:1012.9hpa (a cair rapidamente)
Temperatura: 13.4ºC
Rajada máxima: 51 km/h

Update:
Rajada máxima: 53 km/h (02:02)

Update:
Rajada máxima: 55 km/h (02:26)


----------



## kelinha (8 Fev 2014 às 01:54)

Pela Guia chove continuamente com vento forte, e vem cada rajada que abana tudo!


----------



## nunessimoes (8 Fev 2014 às 01:58)

kelinha disse:


> Pela Guia chove continuamente com vento forte, e vem cada rajada que abana tudo!



Pela Ortigosa igualmente


----------



## Geopower (8 Fev 2014 às 01:58)

Começaram as rajadas de vento forte no centro de lisboa. Ainda não chove, mas pelo que indicam as imagens de radar não deve faltar muito.


----------



## Candy (8 Fev 2014 às 02:58)

Peniche chove moderadamente. O vento, para já, não é nada de anormal por estas paragens. Faz vento mas, arrisco-me a dizer, pouco. Peniche é conhecido por ser ventoso. Talvez por isso não me parece que esteja a soprar com muita intensidade. Isto por enquanto, claro.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2014 às 03:02)

*13,4ºC* e vento moderado.

Nada de chuva, por enquanto.


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2014 às 03:23)

por aqui também algum vento e ainda só cai uns pingos, o melhor ainda está para vir


----------



## FJC (8 Fev 2014 às 04:06)

Boa noite. 
Pela Marinha Grande vão-se sentindo rajadas fortes de vento. Depois deste fim de semana a mata nacional deve ter mais umas grandes perdas. Vamos aguardar.
Alguém me consegue dizer a que horas será o pico da ondulação? Estava a pensar ir dar uma volta pela costa cerca das 22h, pois vai ser a hora em que a maré irá estar cheia.


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2014 às 04:29)

por aqui tá bom vento para ir arejar a cabeça  e chuviscos ainda


----------



## Geiras (8 Fev 2014 às 07:50)

Bom dia

Estava a dormir e até acordei, mas que fortíssimo aguaceiro que acabou de cair por aqui 

Acumulado desde a meia noite é de 11,4mm.


----------



## MicaMito (8 Fev 2014 às 09:32)

como durmo com silenciadores nas orelhas não ouvi nada mas abocado acordei e o vento meteu-me a antena da tv outra vez no sitio!! deve ter estado linda a noite deve!!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2014 às 09:51)

Boas

*12,4ºC* e vento moderado
Acumulado:* 6,6 mm*


----------



## MicaMito (8 Fev 2014 às 10:33)

curiosamente o meu pluviometro desde ontem á tarde não registava qualquer valor de precipitação mas choveu e bem ao que pareçe então á bocado fui ver o que se passava e um aranhão tinha feito dele uma casa!! já é a terceira vez ! não vos aconteçe isso?


----------



## Geiras (8 Fev 2014 às 10:40)

MicaMito disse:


> curiosamente o meu pluviometro desde ontem á tarde não registava qualquer valor de precipitação mas choveu e bem ao que pareçe então á bocado fui ver o que se passava e um aranhão tinha feito dele uma casa!! já é a terceira vez ! não vos aconteçe isso?



É a coisa mais comum em pluviometros 

_____

Sigo com 13,7ºC.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (8 Fev 2014 às 11:16)

Bom dia
A noite por aqui foi muito ventosa em que a rajada máxima chegou aos 80.4km/h.
Acumulados até agora: 7.6mm
Pressão: 1016.5hPa
Temperatura Atual: 12.2 °C


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2014 às 11:47)

*12,6ºC* e vento moderado.
*6,6 mm*

Não espero mais chuva hoje, a mesma deverá regressar ao final da próxima madrugada.


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2014 às 12:18)

Boas

Aqui a frente deixou 4,4mm e uma rajada máxima de 63km/h!

Mínima de 12,2ºC

Agora estão 14,8ºC, 77%Hr, 1016,0hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2014 às 13:48)

*13,0ºC* e vento fraco a moderado.

Impera a acalmia.


----------



## criz0r (8 Fev 2014 às 14:07)

Boa tarde, hoje pelas 7h acordei com uma grande chuvada que durou +/- 10m mas o suficiente para deixar algumas pequenas enxurradas aqui pela zona. Deve ter sido uma noite algo agitada. Por agora está tudo calmo Céu muito nublado e vento fraco por vezes moderado de NW. 16,4ºC na Ferão Mendes Pinto.


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2014 às 14:18)

por agora já está tudo calmo, sigo com 8.5mm e vento fraco, que venha a festa amanha


----------



## Geiras (8 Fev 2014 às 15:16)

Tudo calmo por aqui, com 14,2ºC e 18km/h de SO.


----------



## MicaMito (8 Fev 2014 às 16:00)

tempo calmo por aqui o sol espreita entre as nuvens! era tão bom que o evento de amanhã se esfumasse!

EDIT:já tive a ver a run 12z do GFS não esfuma nada e mantem-se!


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2014 às 16:28)

MicaMito disse:


> tempo calmo por aqui o sol espreita entre as nuvens! era tão bom que o evento de amanhã se esfumasse!
> 
> EDIT:já tive a ver a run 12z do GFS não esfuma nada e mantem-se!



E ainda bem que se mantem...qual esfumar


----------



## Gilmet (8 Fev 2014 às 16:35)

Sol! 

Sigo com 12,6ºC e *19,0 mm* acumulados, essencialmente durante a madrugada e manhã.

75% de humidade e 1015 hPa de pressão, com vento moderado do quadrante Norte.


----------



## MicaMito (8 Fev 2014 às 16:43)

miguel disse:


> E ainda bem que se mantem...qual esfumar


 se visses o teu ganha pão a ir cos ventos com eu já vi duas vezes e teres de começar do zero  queria ver se gostavas !


----------



## ct5iul (8 Fev 2014 às 17:18)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 14.5 ºC
Temp Mini: 11.9ºC
Rajada Máxima: 44.4 km/h 


Temp atual 12.5ºC 17:10

Pressão: 1011.4Hpa 17:10
Intensidade do Vento: 13. km/h 17:10
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: WN
Temperatura do vento: 11.8ºC 17:10
Ponto de Orvalho: 8.3ºC 17:10
Humidade Relativa:74% 17:10
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 10.4 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 17:10
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL







*NOVO* Para todos os Radioamadores e Radio Escutas o Repetidor de Odivelas Echolink na Frequencia de UHF 438.875Mhz emite as condições meteorológicas da cidade de Lisboa.
A calendarização dos anúcios é muito flexível permitindo informar o seguinte: Horas e Temperatura aos 15minutos. Previsão do tempo e Condições Actuais às Horas e Meias Horas. Alarmes Meteorológicos, sempre que estejam activados no respectivo servidor.


----------



## cardu (8 Fev 2014 às 17:42)

boas, cota de neve de acordo com gfs no concelho de Tomar às 06 h de segunda feira nos 400 metros com temperatura a 850HPA -3.3


----------



## rbsmr (8 Fev 2014 às 17:42)

Temp. 12°C
Precipitação acumulada:7.4 mm
Rajada máxima :61km/h às 4.44h


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2014 às 18:04)

Boas

T.maxima: *13,6ºC*
Neste momento, *11,5ºC* (actual minima) e vento moderado.
_______

Nesta ultima saida do GFS, nada mudou, continuam a modelar aqui para a região velocidade media de vento nos 75/80 km/h e rajadas na ordem dos 110 km/h.

Caprichosamente, a estação amadora de Alcabideche ficou off, é preciso ter azar, espero que volte a funcionar nas proximas horas.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2014 às 19:15)

Interessante a saida do ECM, belo arrefecimento, vamos la ver se é desta que cai granizo a serio.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Fev 2014 às 19:20)

Por aqui tenho uma "calma antes da tempestade"! 
Sem chuva. Sem vento!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (8 Fev 2014 às 19:25)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Por aqui tenho uma "calma antes da tempestade"!
> Sem chuva. Sem vento!



é tal e qual como aqui. De manhã ainda choveu e teve algum vento mas durante a tarde esteve muito calmo em que o sol até apareceu e por enquanto a mesma calmaria continua!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2014 às 19:33)

Porra!!


----------



## MicaMito (8 Fev 2014 às 19:38)

tal e qual a do ano passado esteve forte o vento do quadrante SW depois rodou para NW ficou mais forte e acabou!a seguir granizo e trevoada com força!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Fev 2014 às 19:41)

Fui agora ali à praia... vai lá vai... e ainda falta para a preia-mar! 

A rebentação no forte está impressionante, eleva-se acima das muralhas! Da varanda de casa oiço o mar revolto! 

Os bares estavam cheios... não sei é por quanto tempo...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Fev 2014 às 19:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Porra!!





Não vai ser mesmo para brincar!


----------



## rbsmr (8 Fev 2014 às 20:07)

Subida da pressão para 1017 hpa e vento a 6 km/h


----------



## Nuno_1010 (8 Fev 2014 às 20:27)

Vamos esperar para ver as consequências deste evento Meteorológico


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2014 às 21:05)

*10,4ºC* e vento fraco. 
As rajadas estão agora nos 11 km/h amanha a esta hora sopram a 111 km/h. 


A estação amadora de Alcabideche voltou ao activo, que assim continue.


----------



## MicaMito (8 Fev 2014 às 21:12)

porra 5ºc por aqui!


----------



## jpgmn (8 Fev 2014 às 22:42)

Hoje na Boca do Inferno estavam estes dois artistas. 






Estiveram por lá mais de 15 minutos a levar com a rebentação.

Se a estupidez pagasse imposto...


----------



## MicaMito (8 Fev 2014 às 22:55)

continua a descer 4ºc com 1019hPa


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Fev 2014 às 23:33)

Aqui está o panorama para amanhã:








Promete...


----------



## Gongas (8 Fev 2014 às 23:56)

Boas noites, parece que o pior será o vento e o mar, em relação a chuva um pouco menos gravosa?
Vivo perto de um ribeiro e penso ser melhor tomar precauções.
Por agora céu estrelado e vento nulo.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (9 Fev 2014 às 00:31)

Por Peniche está tudo calmo


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2014 às 00:54)

*Jonas_87*!!! 

Hoje está a haver inversão, quem diria! Numa noite que antecede uma tempestade ehehehe
Tudo calmo, brisa habitual de Sul e céu maioritariamente limpo

Fui fazer algumas medições, eis que medi 8,5ºC no ponto mais alto da Qta. do Conde, a cerca de 80 metros de altitude, há mesma hora a estação a cerca de 40 metros registava 7,2ºC.

Na Ribeira de Coina, a cerca de 24 metros, medi 5,5ºC por volta das 00h27. À mesma hora a estação a 40m registava 6,9ºC.

Enquanto andei pela vila registei muita variação, ora apanhava locais com 7ºC, outros com quase 9ºC e junto ás hortas, no lado nascente da EN10, a 18 metros possivelmente deverá rondar os 4,5 a 5ºC.


----------



## Candy (9 Fev 2014 às 01:17)

Em Peniche, nem as folhas das palmeiras mexem.


----------



## rbsmr (9 Fev 2014 às 01:50)

Assustadoramente calmo.
Temperatura: 7.8º C
Vento: 3 km/h de Sul
Pressão: 1015 hpa a descer devagar
Precipitação: 0.0 mm


----------



## jotasetubal (9 Fev 2014 às 01:56)

Geiras disse:


> *Jonas_87*!!!
> 
> Hoje está a haver inversão, quem diria! Numa noite que antecede uma tempestade ehehehe
> Tudo calmo, brisa habitual de Sul e céu maioritariamente limpo
> ...



hoje estou de volta à terra onde cresci e depois de ver os teus graficos estou sem vontade de sair da casa dos meus amigos e ir para o meu carro, que deve estar gelado, para voltar para Setúbal...


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Fev 2014 às 02:07)

rbsmr disse:


> Assustadoramente calmo.
> Temperatura: 7.8º C
> Vento: 3 km/h de Sul
> Pressão: 1015 hpa a descer devagar
> Precipitação: 0.0 mm



Boa noite
Esta calmaria realmente que preocupa e por aqui também está tudo muito calminho ou seja o céu está praticamente limpo e não há praticamente vento nenhum na rua!
Este tipo de acontecimentos pode realmente acontecer antes de uma tempestade!
Daqui a algumas horas será muito diferente do que se está passar na atualidade.
Temperatura Atual: 7.9 °C
Pressão: 1016.1hPa


----------



## FJC (9 Fev 2014 às 02:58)

Já aparace chuva no radar.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 03:34)

Geiras disse:


> *Jonas_87*!!!
> 
> Hoje está a haver inversão, quem diria! Numa noite que antecede uma tempestade ehehehe
> Tudo calmo, brisa habitual de Sul e céu maioritariamente limpo
> ...




Boa! 

Diferenças bem interessantes, tendo em conta as pequenas distâncias, assim como o diferencial altimétrico. Um dia tens que meter uma estação ao lado da ribeira da coina. 
___________

Por aqui a madrugada segue nos *8,2ºC*.
Ha pouco, em Cascais o vento era nulo, como disse o rbsrm, este ambiente calmo, até faz confusão.
As maquinas estão preparadas para filmar as rajadas e algo mais que apareça.


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2014 às 03:51)

adoro mesmo meteorologia fui para a night em coruche e tava tudo a olhar para um placar que diz a temperatura à espera que aparecesse para sabermos a temperatura, e eu sinto o ar unh devem estar uns 6ºC, quando aparece "6.2ºC" shii gostei muito , em coruche o rio sorraia ja vai bem fora das margens, por aqui cheguei agora sigo com 6.4ºC

PS: não estou lá muito bem (por causa do alcool ) por isso este comentário foi mais dificil escrever do que parece


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 04:06)

david 6 disse:


> tava tudo a olhar para um placar que diz a temperatura à espera que aparecesse para sabermos a temperatura, e eu sinto o ar unh devem estar uns 6ºC, quando aparece "6.2ºC" shii gostei muito ,



Curioso, por vezes tambem faço isso, estou na minha rua quase a entrar em casa e tento perceber a temperatura que está, depois é confirmar...o erro é pequeno. 
É normal, todos nós lidamos com termometros ha muitos anos e chega a ser fácil acertar na temperatura.


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2014 às 04:09)

É mais interessante prever inversões 

Sigo com 6,4ºC.


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2014 às 04:11)

6.8ºC, em 20min subiu 0.4ºC, parece que a nebulosidade  está a chegar


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 04:12)

Geiras disse:


> É mais interessante prever inversões



Verdade, tanto é que nem o IPMA consegue acertar nas minimas em locais onde ha inversão, fenomeno complexo este.


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2014 às 04:18)

pois é, tenho começar a ver as inversões ali no vale no centro da fajarda também, à pouco fui andar no final da tarde quase todo o caminho tive bocado calor (também com aquele casacão a pensar que ia ter frio pfff) mas quando passei no vale foi o único momento que tive frio 

6.9ºC continua a subir


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2014 às 04:46)

É verdade e cada vez melhor mais a minha previsão e torno-a mais fiável. Arrisco-me a dizer que daqui da Qta do Conde ninguém melhor que eu conhece o clima de cá  sobretudo durante a noite


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2014 às 05:02)

7.8ºC vai disparada a subir


----------



## jorgeanimal (9 Fev 2014 às 09:31)

@praia da areia branca


----------



## jorgeanimal (9 Fev 2014 às 09:33)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 09:55)

Bons dias

Falo sem certezas, mas pareceu-me ouvir um trovão longínquo...


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2014 às 10:01)

Sigo com 1,8mm acumulados e rajada máxima de 45km/h.

Estado do tempo a agravar gradualmente.


----------



## Firefigther (9 Fev 2014 às 10:02)

Chuva por aqui

temperatura 13,2º
vento 29 Km SSO
pressão 1006,5 hpa


----------



## dASk (9 Fev 2014 às 10:07)

Bom dia, a pressão está em queda abrupta.. o vento a aumentar de intensidade e as rajadas já são acima de 50km/h.. bom pronúncio para logo


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2014 às 10:08)

Boas

Vai chovendo e a rajada máxima foi já de 66km/h (9:26)

13,2ºC, 98%Hr, 1006,7hpa, 2,4mm


----------



## cácá (9 Fev 2014 às 10:10)

por miranda do corvo chuva moderada e vento com algumas rajadas.Bom domingo para todos.


----------



## Garcia (9 Fev 2014 às 10:13)

jorgeanimal disse:


> @praia da areia branca



boas,
podes ir aí por volta das 22h tirar uma foto no mesmo local...

há coisa de meia hora, quase não se ouvia o vento... 
agora já começa com umas sopradelas...


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Fev 2014 às 10:21)

Geiras disse:


> É verdade e cada vez melhor mais a minha previsão e torno-a mais fiável. Arrisco-me a dizer que daqui da Qta do Conde ninguém melhor que eu conhece o clima de cá  sobretudo durante a noite



Então deves conhecer um dos melhores locais para inversões térmicas da região, a descida da Apostiça, a seguir à rotunda do Marco do Grilo como quem vai para Sesimbra. Do topo nessa rotunda até ao fim da descida (cerca de 300/400 m) chegam a descer uns 5/6ºC. Já lá apanhei -7ºC


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2014 às 10:30)

Wellcome, Stephanie!


----------



## dASk (9 Fev 2014 às 10:33)

rajadas acima de 70km/h, isto está melhor a esta hora do que pensava, a stephanie está chateada por não lhe terem dado valor


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Fev 2014 às 10:38)

Vai chovendo constante, não é muita chuva, mas é constante. O vento está normal, até agora não noto nada de diferente, aliás fui agora com o cao a rua e tirando a chuva está-se mais ou menos.


----------



## casr26 (9 Fev 2014 às 10:40)

Quanto ao vento nada de muito significativo por agora, o facto de viver num vale com toda a certeza ajuda, mas nesta zona já se sente o vento a tocar mais forte embora não seja nada de invulgar.


----------



## Thomar (9 Fev 2014 às 10:45)

dASk disse:


> rajadas acima de 70km/h, isto está melhor a esta hora do que pensava, a stephanie está chateada por não lhe terem dado valor



Belo valor para estas horas. E ainda falta muito para a noite que é quando se prevê maior intensidade do vento. Por aqui também se vai notando o aumentar da intensidade do vento, já com umas rajadas elevadas.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Fev 2014 às 10:48)

Rajada máxima de 72,4 km/h para já 

A coisa vai ficar mais feia. Precipitação apenas 2,8 mm.

Vai ser um dia duro...


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2014 às 10:52)

Aqui chove forte e de forma persistente!! vou com 9,6mm a rajada máxima continua nos 66km/H


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2014 às 10:58)

Sigo apenas com 3,3mm e rajada máxima ainda baixa, 49km/h.


----------



## jorgeanimal (9 Fev 2014 às 11:09)

Desde as 11h da manhã que o vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade aqui na Lourinhã.


----------



## geoair.pt (9 Fev 2014 às 11:11)

Por aqui estamos assim:


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 11:14)

Boas

*13,4ºC* e *2,5 mm*.

O vento sopra bem, a rajada máxima encontra-se nos *73 km/h*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 11:14)

O vento vai aumentando de intensidade.

O "bom" disto tudo é saber que logo à noite poderá ser com o dobro da intensidade


----------



## casr26 (9 Fev 2014 às 11:19)

Cheguei agora a casa e começo a ter noção que esta brisa primaveril começa a intensificar-se..


----------



## HotSpot (9 Fev 2014 às 11:20)

83,7 km/h

O vento madrugou...


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2014 às 11:21)

Aqui é a chuva que está a ganhar terreno hehe 15,4mm o vento teve bem mais forte até as 9:30 agora com esta chuva toda tem estado mais fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 11:22)

Curioso, esta estação na zona Oeste registou agora mesmo* 83,7 km/h*.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IFIGUEIR2


----------



## smisantos (9 Fev 2014 às 11:43)

nao tenho estação para acompanhar, mas existe uma na minha terra... (Lapa, Cartaxo)


----------



## cactus (9 Fev 2014 às 11:44)

A chuva vai sendo moderada , o vento esse , vai soprando com rajadas respeitáveis , pelo menos aqui nesta parte da cidade .


----------



## criz0r (9 Fev 2014 às 11:45)

Bom dia, depois de uma madrugada extremamente calma acabo de acordar e verifico já uma bela chuva com vento forte á mistura, 14,5ºC neste momento.


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2014 às 11:45)

O vento está de novo muito forte aqui ultima rajada máxima 69km/h 

A precipitação já vai em 19,0mm


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 11:47)

Chuva fraca e vento forte.
*3,3 mm*


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2014 às 11:47)

Hoje é Setúbal que segue no topo da precipitação  

Sigo com 4,8mm e rajada máxima de 59km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 11:58)

Sigam esta estação http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IFIGUEIR2&day=09&month=02&year=2014

Registou  agora uma rajada máxima de *99,8 km/h* !


----------



## clviper (9 Fev 2014 às 12:02)

Estou no Cadaval, a nao muitos Kms de Torres Vedras e sim o vento a coisa de uns 30 minutos começou a ficar muito forte.


----------



## angelocdv (9 Fev 2014 às 12:08)

clviper disse:


> Estou no Cadaval, a nao muitos Kms de Torres Vedras e sim o vento a coisa de uns 30 minutos começou a ficar muito forte.



Boas.

Também estou pelo cadaval... a coisa está a engrossar...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 12:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sigam esta estação http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IFIGUEIR2&day=09&month=02&year=2014
> 
> Registou  agora uma rajada máxima de *99,8 km/h* !



Se é assim agora, estou para ver logo à noite!

Se calhar nem vou ver, não me admirava se fosse dar uma voltinha pelos ares


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Fev 2014 às 12:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sigam esta estação http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IFIGUEIR2&day=09&month=02&year=2014
> 
> Registou  agora uma rajada máxima de *99,8 km/h* !



Vento muito fortissimo na minha localidade em que a estação que é essa que o jonas referiu.
Temperatura Atual: 14.6 °C
Pressão: 1001.9hPa
Precipitação: 2.3mm


----------



## Sanxito (9 Fev 2014 às 12:11)

Bom dia.
Por aqui sigo com um acumulado de 2.8 mm e 15.1'c com 98% HR.
O vento médio segue nos 25 Km/h enquanto a rajada máxima já atingiu os 63 Km/h pelas 11h30


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 12:12)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Se é assim agora, estou para ver logo à noite!
> 
> Se calhar nem vou ver, não me admirava se fosse dar uma voltinha pelos ares



Mesmo, nos ultimos tempos tenho acompanhado os dados da estação, principalmente  os registos da rajada maxima, é impressionante o potencial daquela colina...ate onde vai a rajada máxima hoje, apostas?


----------



## luicchi (9 Fev 2014 às 12:14)

Boas tardes.,
12.15 na Marinha grande ...começou o festival ...e como é obvio a 1ª falha de luz já se fez sentir....agora mesmo


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 12:15)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Vento muito fortissimo na minha localidade em que a estação que é essa que o jonas referiu.
> Temperatura Atual: 14.6 °C
> Pressão: 1001.9hPa
> Precipitação: 2.3mm



Miguel, essas rajadas acima dos 95 km/h já mereciam um video.


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Fev 2014 às 12:17)

Pessoal, vejo toda a gente a dizer que esta o vento a intensificar-se, sera que este evento vai ser muito mais reduzido localmente, estou por loures e vento nem ve lo, há uma brisa normal do tempo chovoso.
Isto e esquesito


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2014 às 12:17)

Nova rajada máxima 80km/h 

19,4mm, 15,3ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 12:20)

Jodamensil disse:


> Pessoal, vejo toda a gente a dizer que esta o vento a intensificar-se, sera que este evento vai ser muito mais reduzido localmente, estou por loures e vento nem ve lo, há uma brisa normal do tempo chovoso.
> Isto e esquesito



De facto na última meia-hora o vento abrandou substancialmente. Também não nos esqueçamos da configuração do terreno, Loures é um vale rodeado de serras, é normal que cá em baixo a intensidade do vento seja menor que, por exemplo, em Famões, onde as rajadas estão frequentemente a atingir os 63km/h.


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 12:21)

Jodamensil disse:


> Pessoal, vejo toda a gente a dizer que esta o vento a intensificar-se, sera que este evento vai ser muito mais reduzido localmente, estou por loures e vento nem ve lo, há uma brisa normal do tempo chovoso.
> Isto e esquesito



deve ser o local onde está a começar a entrar no território!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 12:23)

Por aqui as rajadas rondam os *60 km/h*, ou seja, tudo tranquilo. 
A temperatura vai subindo, estão *14,5ºC*.


----------



## wysiwyg (9 Fev 2014 às 12:23)

luicchi disse:


> Boas tardes.,
> 12.15 na Marinha grande ...começou o festival ...e como é obvio a 1ª falha de luz já se fez sentir....agora mesmo



Por aqui, Marinha Grande também, o dia amanheceu com chuva fraca mas persistente. O vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade gradualmente.

Aqui na zona do Atrium não falhou a luz. Espero que se aguente!


----------



## dASk (9 Fev 2014 às 12:24)

lol...


----------



## Nsantos79 (9 Fev 2014 às 12:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sigam esta estação http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IFIGUEIR2&day=09&month=02&year=2014
> 
> Registou  agora uma rajada máxima de *99,8 km/h* !



http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBOAT4&day=2&year=2014&month=2&graphspan=day

Esta menina registou 146,9 km/h em Torres Vedras, na Praia Santa Cruz está um pouco mais calmo por enquanto e em Monte Gordo(Sobral da Abelheira) vento forte mas sem dados concretos.


----------



## nelson972 (9 Fev 2014 às 12:26)

Chuva miudinha mas persistente, desde manhã cedo.
Vento fraco a moderado de S
Temperatura varia em torno dos 10º, neste momento 10,8º (Auriol ftw) 

Nesta estação aqui próxima quase 5mm de precipitação


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Fev 2014 às 12:27)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> De facto na última meia-hora o vento abrandou substancialmente. Também não nos esqueçamos da configuração do terreno, Loures é um vale rodeado de serras, é normal que cá em baixo a intensidade do vento seja menor que, por exemplo, em Famões, onde as rajadas estão frequentemente a atingir os 63km/h.



E o céu apresenta agora mais luminosidade e tudo parece que quer " abrir" 
Como está ai pelo Fanqueiro? Eu agora tou a morar na quinta do conventinho e estou em virado para as torres da bela vista.


----------



## dASk (9 Fev 2014 às 12:32)

É normal a fase da chuva está a passar e concerteza vão haver boas abertas à tarde, a partir de agora o vento é quem vai mandar.. por aqui o vento acalmou um pouco, mas vai voltar em força daqui a pouco


----------



## nelson972 (9 Fev 2014 às 12:34)

Nsantos79 disse:


> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBOAT4&day=2&year=2014&month=2&graphspan=day
> 
> Esta menina registou 146,9 km/h em Torres Vedras, na Praia Santa Cruz está um pouco mais calmo por enquanto e em Monte Gordo(Sobral da Abelheira) vento forte mas sem dados concretos.



Esses 146 kmh são referentes a dia 2... hoje tem registada uma rajada max. de 71 kmh


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Fev 2014 às 12:35)

Pessoal de Torres Vedras e arredores podem relatar o que se passa ai? A tal estação registou uma rajada de 146 km/h!!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 12:36)

Jodamensil disse:


> E o céu apresenta agora mais luminosidade e tudo parece que quer " abrir"
> Como está ai pelo Fanqueiro? Eu agora tou a morar na quinta do conventinho e estou em virado para as torres da bela vista.



Aqui vai chovendo fraco, o vento também é fraco. 

Nota-se que há bastante nebolusidade baixa, mas é como dizes, está a clarear muito, agora o céu deverá ficar parcialmente nublado e para a tarde o Sol deve espreitar bastantes vezes, mas o vento tende a aumentar de intensidade.







PS - O vento voltou e o Sol vai aparecendo.


----------



## meko60 (9 Fev 2014 às 12:38)

Boas!
Aqui por Almada mantém-se a chuva miudinha e vento moderado.A pressão está nos 1003hPa.
Aguardemos pela entrada da depressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 12:45)

Essa estação de Torres Vedras(cidade) costuma ter grandes falhas nos registos do vento, não acredito nesse valor(dia 2),está errado.


----------



## clviper (9 Fev 2014 às 12:45)

A tal rajada é de dia 2 e não de hoje. Estou no ponto mais alto do Cadaval e estão rajadas bastante fortes. Não tenho maneira de medir, mas penso que estão abaixo dos 100km.


----------



## ct5iul (9 Fev 2014 às 12:58)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 14.5 ºC
Temp Mini: 8.2ºC
Rajada Máxima: 48.2 km/h 


Temp atual 14.4ºC 12:55

Pressão: 997.2Hpa 12:55
Intensidade do Vento: 37.3 km/h 12:55
Escala de Beaufort : 5
Direcção do Vento: SW
Temperatura do vento: 13.8ºC 12:55
Ponto de Orvalho: 13.2ºC 12:55
Humidade Relativa:94% 12:55
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 4.6 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado 12:55
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL






*NOVO* Para todos os Radioamadores e Radio Escutas o Repetidor de Odivelas Echolink na Frequencia de UHF 438.875Mhz emite as condições meteorológicas da cidade de Lisboa.
A calendarização dos anúcios é muito flexível permitindo informar o seguinte: Horas e Temperatura aos 15minutos. Previsão do tempo e Condições Actuais às Horas e Meias Horas. Alarmes Meteorológicos, sempre que estejam activados no respectivo servidor.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 13:02)

*14,9ºC* e vento forte.
*3,3 mm*


----------



## rbsmr (9 Fev 2014 às 13:16)

Temperatura: 14.8ºC
Pressão: 998.9 hpa (a cair rapidamente)
Vento - rajada máxima: 74 km/h às 11:41


----------



## meko60 (9 Fev 2014 às 13:19)

Temperatura : 15,5ºC
Pressão : 1000,9hPa


----------



## Nsantos79 (9 Fev 2014 às 13:24)

nelson972 disse:


> Esses 146 kmh são referentes a dia 2... hoje tem registada uma rajada max. de 71 kmh



Correcto, por erro meu esse valor é de dia 2 estando a rajada máxima até agora de 72,4 Km/H.


----------



## kelinha (9 Fev 2014 às 13:29)

Aqui pela Guia já está um vendaval a fazer lembrar o 19 de janeiro do ano passado... Se dizem que à noite é que vem o vento extremo, e isto já está assim, até me dá medo...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 13:30)

Aqui perto em Famoes , registados* 84.8km/h* de rajada há cerca de 20 minutos.

O vento vai-se mantendo bastante forte e a luz já vai dando sinal.


----------



## Mix (9 Fev 2014 às 13:40)

A reportar da praia da vieira, dou conta d vento muito forte de sul, impossivel estar na rua, a areia doia bater na cara... 
Quando cheguei por volta da 13h10m nao tava nada de especial mas em coisa de 15 minutos aumentou muito a intensidade..


----------



## jorgeanimal (9 Fev 2014 às 13:42)

@praia da areia branca, Lourinhã.

Um solzinho para espevitar


----------



## MarkR (9 Fev 2014 às 13:43)

Aqui em Cascais: temperatura 15.9, humidade 89%, pressão 1000 hPa (caiu 5 hPa desde às 11 horas), algumas rajadas de vento bem fortes.
(Off topic) O que se passa com o site do IPMA? Há já algumas semanas que está lento que nem um caracol! Demora dez segundos só para abrir uma imagem de satélite.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Fev 2014 às 13:43)

Mix disse:


> A reportar da praia da vieira, dou conta d vento muito forte de sul, impossivel estar na rua, a areia doia bater na cara...
> Quando cheguei por volta da 13h10m nao tava nada de especial mas em coisa de 15 minutos aumentou muito a intensidade..



A praia ainda tem areal? Os bares ainda estão de pé?
É uma praia que frequento no Verão e como é uma praia vulnerável á erosão costeira eu gostaria de saber como andam as coisas por aí.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Fev 2014 às 13:44)

Registei agora a rajda máxima de 103.0km/h!
Pressão: 999.5hPa
Temperatura Atual: 14.7 °C
Precipitação: 3.8mm


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Fev 2014 às 13:45)

Tudo acalmou. Por aqui já nem chove

Pela imagem de satélite, a depressão situa-se agora junto ao norte de Portugal/Galiza, onde há um número razoável de nuvens de convecção (células) no bordo norte desta. Portanto, no norte de Portugal temos festa 

Mais a sul, aparentemente, não se espera nada para as próximas horas

Somente nebulosidade mais baixa e inclusivamente algumas abertas. Estarei certo 

Continua a não chover e o vento acalmou, também, como disse.

Mas a pressão continua a descer. Estamos por Lisboa com 999 hpa. O sol já quer espreitar neste momento. Vem aí bonança e a seguir virá alguma festa? Esperemos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Fev 2014 às 13:46)

Por Carcavelos tudo calmo de momento.


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2014 às 13:49)

*119km/h* em Setúbal!! 

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISETUBAL4


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Fev 2014 às 13:53)

Fala-se em agravamento lá mais para a tarde, 18 h junto à orla marítima.

Aí vem o sol.

Pressão atm estabilizada nos 999 hPa.


----------



## Zapiao (9 Fev 2014 às 13:54)

Por Coimbra o vento acalmou um pouco.
Pressao a 997 mb.


----------



## zejorge (9 Fev 2014 às 13:55)

Boa tarde

Por aqui tudo calmo. Vento fraco a moderado de SW com uma rajada de 39 km/h. Precipitação acumulada 10,0 mm e a pressão em descida acentuada, estando neste momento nos 998,3 hpa.
Os rios Tejo e Zêzere com os caudais em ligeira subida estando o parque de estacionamento de Constância já submerso.


----------



## romeupaz (9 Fev 2014 às 14:03)

Leiria

rajada 62km/h

995mb


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2014 às 14:04)

está cá um ventinho mesmo fixe  e 5.6mm acumulado, ainda estou à espera do pior mais daqui nada


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Fev 2014 às 14:08)

E neste momento brilha o sol!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 14:18)

*15,8ºC* e algum sol.
Vento forte, mas nada de especial.


----------



## Profetaa (9 Fev 2014 às 14:21)

Rajada maxima 55km/h....agora mais calmo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 14:26)

Em LIS como seria de esperar vão ocorrendo alguns go-arounds (_borregos_).


----------



## NSousa (9 Fev 2014 às 14:27)

Vento forte e presistente! Neste momento preocupa-me as janelas voltadas a oeste. Estalam!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Fev 2014 às 14:32)

Temperatura- 15 °C
Pressão- 994.5 hPa
Humidade- 99%
Chuva- 7 mm
Rajada de Vento- 42 km/h

Por aqui já houve chuva forte, agora veio o sol, e o vento forte veio para ficar.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2014 às 14:38)

7,2 mm e 83 km/h, até agora tudo normal .


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Fev 2014 às 14:38)

Vento muito forte por aqui com rajadas médias na ordem de 80/90 km/h!
Continuo com a máxima de vento de 103 km/h


----------



## telegram (9 Fev 2014 às 14:39)

Em Miranda do Corvo tivermos vento moderado a forte desde manhã. Agora está mais calmo.


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 14:41)

995hPa
17ºc
Vento forte com rajadas fortes


----------



## aoc36 (9 Fev 2014 às 14:41)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Em LIS como seria de esperar vão ocorrendo alguns go-arounds (_borregos_).



qual é o site que vês o tráfego aéreo? eu observo no flightradar24


----------



## fhff (9 Fev 2014 às 14:55)

aoc36 disse:


> qual é o site que vês o tráfego aéreo? eu observo no flightradar24



Podem acompanhar as comunicações live em Live ATC:  http://www.liveatc.net/search/?icao=lppt

Nestes dias, para os fanáticos da aviação e meteo, é muito interessante.

Por aqui, depois de algum Sol a querer espreitar, voltou a cobrir. Pressão nos 998,8.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 15:00)

Seguimento errado Miguel!


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Fev 2014 às 15:04)

João Pedro disse:


> Seguimento errado Miguel!



Obrigado João Pedro!


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 15:05)

Foi alguma rajada mais forte que te levou do litoral norte para o litoral centro, foi?


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 15:05)

Pressão estabilizou nos 995hPa e a temperatura tá a descer agora!


----------



## Jmsampaio (9 Fev 2014 às 15:07)

em Cascais sol a cerca de 20min


----------



## Iuri (9 Fev 2014 às 15:12)

Estoril


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 15:29)

aoc36 disse:


> qual é o site que vês o tráfego aéreo? eu observo no flightradar24



É o FR24 também, apenas mudei o esquema de cores


----------



## DaniFR (9 Fev 2014 às 15:39)

Por aqui, 14,5ºC, o vento está um pouco mais calmo. 

Na estação no Pólo II, rajada máxima de 57,9km/h, pressão nos 994,8hPa (-21hPa desde as 00h) e um acumulado de 10,9mm.


----------



## ct5iul (9 Fev 2014 às 15:45)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Rajada Máxima:* 80.1 km/h*


WEBCAM METEOAJUDA
*http://ww.com/CT2IUL*


----------



## FJC (9 Fev 2014 às 15:59)

luicchi disse:


> Boas tardes.,
> 12.15 na Marinha grande ...começou o festival ...e como é obvio a 1ª falha de luz já se fez sentir....agora mesmo



Boas!

É o meu grande receio para o dia de hoje é ficar mais uns dias sem luz..... por aqui parece que é muito frágil.....


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 16:04)

Pressão volta a  descer 993hPa de momento!


----------



## luicchi (9 Fev 2014 às 16:06)

FJC disse:


> Boas!
> 
> É o meu grande receio para o dia de hoje é ficar mais uns dias sem luz..... por aqui parece que é muito frágil.....



até agora , apenas 1 ameaço...nada de mais ...mas, se as previsões se confirmarem ...ahhhhh pois mais uma semaninha sem luz , certinho direitinho!!!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Fev 2014 às 16:09)

luicchi disse:


> até agora , apenas 1 ameaço...nada de mais ...mas, se as previsões se confirmarem ...ahhhhh pois mais uma semaninha sem luz , certinho direitinho!!!



Eu também tenho razões para estar preocupado por causa do forte temporal que houve aqui em 2009 que fez imensos estragos!


----------



## FJC (9 Fev 2014 às 16:17)

Boas!

À pouco falaram numa célula que tinha o que se parecia um gancho e que poderia ser uma super-célula.
A célula que está a chegar aos litoral oeste parece ter um gancho, poderá ser uma super-célula ou simplesmente um efeito na mesma!?


----------



## luicchi (9 Fev 2014 às 16:29)




----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2014 às 16:32)

Vento bastante forte e sustentado. A porta do carro ia voando. 

Temperatura nos 15,3ºC, estável, com 80% de humidade.

Destaque para a pressão, nos *998 hPa*.


----------



## zejorge (9 Fev 2014 às 16:38)

Boa tarde

Até agora a situação está calma tanto quanto a chuva como ao vento. Precipitação acumulada 12,0 mm e como rajada máxima 59,9 kmh. A temperatura está amena situando-se nos 14,8 º.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 16:40)

Boas pessoal

Vim agora da Boca do Inferno, aquilo por lá está mesmo um inferno...rajadas bem acima dos 90 km/h.
Fiz um video,aqui vai.


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Fev 2014 às 16:40)

pessoal! ponto da situação, não vejo o vento mais forte, vejo que está mais sustentado. Mas nada por ai além.
Será que é uma desilusão e não vai ser tao forte como se estava a espera? ou sera que vai passar tudo a norte? 
Esta mais nublado a comparar como estava entre as 12h e as 14h. Mas o que será de esperar para as próximas horas?


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Fev 2014 às 16:48)

Jodamensil disse:


> pessoal! ponto da situação, não vejo o vento mais forte, vejo que está mais sustentado. Mas nada por ai além.
> Será que é uma desilusão e não vai ser tao forte como se estava a espera? ou sera que vai passar tudo a norte?
> Esta mais nublado a comparar como estava entre as 12h e as 14h. Mas o que será de esperar para as próximas horas?




Pelo que sei é a partir das 18 horas que vai se intensificar mais mas aqui mesmo antes da aproximação da tempestade já estou a ter médias de vento muito altas!


----------



## Iuri (9 Fev 2014 às 16:49)

Célula a descarregar muito forte no Estoril...


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2014 às 16:51)

Rajadas na ordem dos *90 km/h* neste momento!

*997 hPa* de pressão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 16:51)

Começa a chover com maior intensidade por aqui. O vento mantém-se moderado.


----------



## NSousa (9 Fev 2014 às 16:52)

Ca ganda descarga.... não se nada.... fonix!


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Fev 2014 às 16:52)

Duarte olha o que se aproxima! ta tudo escuro!!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2014 às 16:54)

996,1 hpa, o vento vai soprando mais forte, está a começar o evento.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 16:55)

Que vento! Velocidade media disparou para os 67 km/h!


----------



## Iuri (9 Fev 2014 às 16:55)

Aqui foi absolutamente impressionante: do lado do mar uma coluna de nuvens negras, do lado direito uma aberta de sol. Enquanto radiava o sol foi vento e chuva a dar bem....


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Fev 2014 às 16:55)

Devido ao mau tempo a minha internet até já está a apresentar várias quebras na linha.
Daqui a pouco só falta quebras na eletricidade.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Fev 2014 às 16:58)

Acabei de registar 114.2km/h de rajada de vento!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 16:58)

Tudo não passou de um aguaceiro moderado com algum vento..


----------



## meko60 (9 Fev 2014 às 16:59)

Pressão nos 996,8hPa!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 17:00)

Um gajo está habituado a vento, mas isto começa a ficar assustador. 
*13,7ºC*


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Fev 2014 às 17:01)

Aguaceiro forte sobre Lisboa, neste momento


----------



## jonekko (9 Fev 2014 às 17:01)

Ramada...


----------



## ct5iul (9 Fev 2014 às 17:02)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Rajada Máxima: 80.1 km/h

*Neste momento chuva forte e vento forte*

Podem ver a mesma pela webcam em:*http://ww.com/CT2IUL*


----------



## jonekko (9 Fev 2014 às 17:03)

Brutal


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 17:03)

Sol será que já estou na segunda fase?


----------



## Jmsampaio (9 Fev 2014 às 17:06)

anemometro do cascaishoppping vai levantar voo nao tarda nada, direccao do vento e inconstante. falhas electricas


----------



## JAlves (9 Fev 2014 às 17:08)

jonekko disse:


> Ramada...



Muito gosta esse caixote de se deitar. 

Fui agora á rua e está um vendaval...


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Fev 2014 às 17:08)

Bem vou mas é desligar o pc porque o vento aqui está a ficar muito intenso!


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Fev 2014 às 17:08)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Tudo não passou de um aguaceiro moderado com algum vento..



Duarte já reparas te na intensidade do vento agora? 
Aumentou e bastante


----------



## jonekko (9 Fev 2014 às 17:10)

JAlves disse:


> Muito gosta esse caixote de se deitar.
> 
> Fui agora á rua e está um vendaval...



Este caixote ama deitar-se. O que me faz confusão é que as pessoas insistem em deixar os carros na sua frente...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 17:11)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Bem vou mas é desligar o pc porque o vento aqui está a ficar muito intenso!



Segundo a estação, estás com  uma velocidade de vento na ordem dos 85 km/h.


----------



## JAlves (9 Fev 2014 às 17:13)

jonekko disse:


> Este caixote ama deitar-se. O que me faz confusão é que as pessoas insistem em deixar os carros na sua frente...



À hora de almoço já fui mudar o meu carro que fica na rua do lugar habitual (por debaixo de árvores) para junto do prédio. Até pode levar com alguma coisa, mas junto ás árvores era mais arriscado. Já para não falar nas pequenas folhas que insistem em enfiar-se por tudo quanto é sitio.


----------



## JAlves (9 Fev 2014 às 17:15)

Já agora, *jonekko*, estou a notar algo que nunca tinha notado por aqui (desde há 10 anos), que é a luz a fraquejar. Não falta, mas a intensidade fraqueja/treme.


----------



## meko60 (9 Fev 2014 às 17:16)

Temperatura a descer.Em 1/2h desceu 1ºc.A pressão mantém-se.
Temp. = 15,1ºc
Pressão = 997,5hPa


----------



## dASk (9 Fev 2014 às 17:17)

Que brutal chuvada agora e tocada a vento forte, *189mm/h*


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2014 às 17:18)

Olha, 95 km/h de rajada máxima, ainda isto começou agora.


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2014 às 17:19)

*90,7km/h*!  

Isto é muito vento para a Quinta do Conde, que está num vale!! E não são valores medidos em topos de prédios!!


----------



## jonekko (9 Fev 2014 às 17:20)

JAlves disse:


> Já agora, *jonekko*, estou a notar algo que nunca tinha notado por aqui (desde há 10 anos), que é a luz a fraquejar. Não falta, mas a intensidade fraqueja/treme.



É verdade  a luz parece querer ir abaixo e depois lá recupera.  O caixote entretanto já avançou mais um pouco. O vento continua forte com rajadas severas. Se está assim agora mais logo  ganha asas. Temp actual: 13,1º


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Fev 2014 às 17:21)

17 Horas caiu um aguaceiro engraçado, ficou tudo negro e o vento amentou bastante, agora o sol brilha, algumas nuvens, e o vento acalmou imenso. Parece que isto vai ser baseado em rajadas. Vao ser poucas mas boas. Porque ventos medios e sustentado não está dentro dos parâmetros de um dia mais invernal.


----------



## Thomar (9 Fev 2014 às 17:24)

Geiras disse:


> *90,7km/h*!
> 
> Isto é muito vento para a Quinta do Conde, que está num vale!! E não são valores medidos em topos de prédios!!



Brutal!    De facto está uma ventania!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 17:25)

Geiras disse:


> *90,7km/h*!
> 
> Isto é muito vento para a Quinta do Conde, que está num vale!! E não são valores medidos em topos de prédios!!



Registo espectacular!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 17:27)

Rajada de 80 km/h.


----------



## clviper (9 Fev 2014 às 17:32)

Aqui pelo Cadaval o vento vai ficando cada vez mais forte. As portadas fechadas tremem por tudo quanto é sitio, mais parece que vão rebentar. E a luz já começa a ameaçar. Damn.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 17:35)

Nova rajada máxima do dia, *85 km/h*.

Velocidade media está nos *67 km/h*.


----------



## FJC (9 Fev 2014 às 17:36)

Vento pela Marinha depois da passagem da frente fria. A luz ameaça falhar de vez.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-0VtHaq3BU"]Vento - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## peteluis (9 Fev 2014 às 17:37)

Picanceira, vento muito fotte.


----------



## usoldier (9 Fev 2014 às 17:37)

Que Vendaval Zambujeira / Lourinhã já não há energia a 10 minutos, muito lixo pelo ar folhas etc


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 17:37)

O vento está potente agora ai ai!  passou um bando de pombas ai até ia fud**!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 17:40)

Isto está a ficar bem agressivo, nova rajada maxima *90 km/h*.

Velocidade media está nos *72 km/h*!


----------



## meko60 (9 Fev 2014 às 17:41)

É mau,quando com umas rajadas de vento mais fortes,haver logo falha de energia.


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2014 às 17:41)

Foi de facto assustador!!


----------



## Microburst (9 Fev 2014 às 17:41)

Aqui por Cacilhas, além do espectáculo que está a ser observar o Tejo com vagas de 3 metros e extremamente encapelado, o vento também aumentou significativamente de intensidade e eram 17h25 quando registei 102,4Km/h. Foi numa altura em que caía um aguaceiro sobre Lisboa e outro atravessava o extremo sul da margem sul. Assustador no mínimo, e se isto é o início não sei se quero ver o resto do filme. 

Temperatura a descer nesta altura, 14,9ºC, pressão nos 996,7hpa e igualmente a descer, vento forte de Oeste/Sudoeste.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Fev 2014 às 17:42)

Na praia de Carcavelos já não se pode estar! É dificil suportar o vento e a areia que vem no ar... até magoa. 
Nunca vi um mar assim na minha vida! RESPECT!


----------



## rbsmr (9 Fev 2014 às 17:44)

Rajada máxima 93,7 km  às 16.37


----------



## jonekko (9 Fev 2014 às 17:45)

Acabei de ver um saco a voar pela janela mas estou no 7º andar.


----------



## daniel1981 (9 Fev 2014 às 17:47)

Da minha varanda já vejo plásticos de estufas a voar (torres vedras). Amanhã vejo as minhas. Deve estar bonito. Que treta.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 17:48)

Nesta zona o forte, sempre foi e sempre será a velocidade media de vento, subiu agora para os *79 km/h*.
Que pandemonio dass!

Entretanto soube agora que ja caíram algumas arvores aqui numa localidade próxima.


----------



## ct5iul (9 Fev 2014 às 17:49)

Rajada máxima  80.1 km/h

Velocidade media 53 km/h

WEBCAM METEOAJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL

Já há algumas arvores caídas em cima de casas na zona de Sintra e margem sul do tejo


----------



## meko60 (9 Fev 2014 às 17:50)

Microburst disse:


> Aqui por Cacilhas, além do espectáculo que está a ser observar o Tejo com vagas de 3 metros e extremamente encapelado, o vento também aumentou significativamente de intensidade e eram 17h25 quando registei 102,4Km/h. Foi numa altura em que caía um aguaceiro sobre Lisboa e outro atravessava o extremo sul da margem sul. Assustador no mínimo, e se isto é o início não sei se quero ver o resto do filme.
> 
> Temperatura a descer nesta altura, 14,9ºC, pressão nos 996,7hpa e igualmente a descer, vento forte de Oeste/Sudoeste.



Companheiro,vagas de 3m no Tejo é de respeito.Serão mesmo 3m?


----------



## fhff (9 Fev 2014 às 17:55)

Estive 15 minutos sem energia. Agora voltou. 997 de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2014 às 17:58)

101 km/h, vamos lá ver se passa os 138 km/h de 19 de Janeiro de 2013 .


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 18:03)

Offtopic: O arbitro está  a analisar as condições atmosféricas.


----------



## ct5iul (9 Fev 2014 às 18:05)

Rajada máxima 80.1 km/h

Velocidade media 70.4km/h 

3 minutos seguidos de vento com 77.1km/h 

Zona de Cacilhas acaba de cair marquise de habitação

WEBCAM METEOAJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL








DEVIDO A FALTA DE ENERGIA

ESTAÇÃO DO METEOAJUDA ESTA NESTE MOMENTO A TRABALHAR COM ENERGIA ALTERNATIVA FOI ACTIVADA PLACA DE BANDA LARGA PARA ASSEGURAR OS DADOS ONLINE.


----------



## INFANTE (9 Fev 2014 às 18:05)

Mário Barros disse:


> 101 km/h, vamos lá ver se passa os 138 km/h de 19 de Janeiro de 2013 .



Houve desprendimentos de parte da cobertura também!


----------



## criz0r (9 Fev 2014 às 18:09)

Boas tardes, ainda há cerca de 1h atrás assisti aqui na Cova da Piedade a algo que nunca vi, o céu tornou-se claramente "azul Bebé" e de repente rajadas fortíssimas sucessivas que verifiquei ali em segundos vasos e toldos tudo pelo ar. Cheguei agora a casae deparo-me com um cenário de casas já sem telhas e persianas. Ouvem-se ambulâncias e bombeiros por toda a cidade vamos ver a situação mais para a frente porque pode ser preocupante.


----------



## Microburst (9 Fev 2014 às 18:11)

meko60 disse:


> Companheiro,vagas de 3m no Tejo é de respeito.Serão mesmo 3m?



Caro conterrâneo, foi o que um mestre da Transtejo me disse, e de facto assim parece ser porque os cacilheiros que andavam entre aqui e o Cais do Sodré foram encostados e puseram a serviço um dos ferries novos. 

Entretanto, e há poucos minutos, nova rajada máxima de 105,7Km/h. Vamos lá ver se não é desta que o meu anemómetro vai parar ao rio. 

Edit: já se ouvem bombeiros por aqui.


----------



## meko60 (9 Fev 2014 às 18:12)

No meu prédio ou no do vizinho caíram ,ao que eu julgo, telhas.


----------



## Jmsampaio (9 Fev 2014 às 18:14)

alcabideche em altas, vento aumentou imenso e quase impossivel andar


----------



## meko60 (9 Fev 2014 às 18:14)

Certo,conterrâneo!Isto é que o faz não estarmos habituados a estas borrascas,depois estranhamos.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 18:17)

Jmsampaio disse:


> alcabideche em altas, vento aumentou imenso e quase impossivel andar



Confirmo!


----------



## dlourenco (9 Fev 2014 às 18:20)

O jogo na Luz teima em começar


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2014 às 18:21)

INFANTE disse:


> Houve desprendimentos de parte da cobertura também!



Não entendi .


----------



## romeupaz (9 Fev 2014 às 18:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não entendi .



No estádio da luz, isolante


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Fev 2014 às 18:26)

pessoal isto e impressao minha o que ja houve ate aqui acabou? Ta a ficar tudo tao calmo!!


----------



## Jmsampaio (9 Fev 2014 às 18:28)

ainda agora comecou, a cobertura do estadio desprendeu la de vidro....


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2014 às 18:29)

pois o mais provável é jogo adiado no galinheiro... e o pior ainda esta para vir.. o melhor é adiar o jogo para o bem de toda a gente..


----------



## jpalhais (9 Fev 2014 às 18:31)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> pois o mais provável é jogo adiado no galinheiro... e o pior ainda esta para vir.. o melhor é adiar o jogo para o bem de toda a gente..



O que ainda vem  ? É só vento ou vamos ter chuva também ?


----------



## mjviegas (9 Fev 2014 às 18:32)

Em Alhos Vedros a média da velocidade do vento aumentou consideravelmente nos últimos dez minutos segundo dados da estação meteorológica da Moita. No entanto, ainda estamos longe da rajada máxima registada as 11h20m da manhã.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Fev 2014 às 18:33)

Coimbra e Lisboa são os distritos com mais ocorrências registadas entre as 9h e as 16h30: http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Documents/1) Alcina_1.pdf


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2014 às 18:33)

jpalhais para além do vento poderão ocorrer eventos extremos!!

"O vento já se faz sentir com grande intensidade em diversos pontos do país. O período mais crítico terá início dentro de pouco tempo, com todos os distritos do litoral a entrarem em aviso VERMELHO às 20:00 (região Norte) e 21:00 (região Centro e Sul), motivado por rajadas que poderão exceder os 130 km/h."


----------



## jpalhais (9 Fev 2014 às 18:35)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> jpalhais para além do vento poderão ocorrer eventos extremos!!



Obrigado


----------



## romeupaz (9 Fev 2014 às 18:36)

990mb (continua a descer)


----------



## criz0r (9 Fev 2014 às 18:39)

http://www.meteocovilha.com/dados-torre Absolutamente impressionante se o valor estiver correcto de Rajada Máxima Mensal na Torre - 164Kmh de momento a rajada máxima fde hoje foi de 135Kmh.


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 18:40)

Pressão nos 992hPa e começa a subir!


----------



## meko60 (9 Fev 2014 às 18:40)

Jogo SLB/SCP adiado,devido ao mau tempo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 18:40)

Continua o vento forte por aqui, sem chuva, com céu encoberto.

Na Luz, o jogo foi adiado.


----------



## Avalanche (9 Fev 2014 às 18:42)

Estou impressionada com as rajadas de vento,  que se fazem sentir  em Almada. 
O vento é fortissimo. vejo coisas a voar o céu está negro. Impressionante.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2014 às 18:42)

Jodamensil disse:


> pessoal isto e impressao minha o que ja houve ate aqui acabou? Ta a ficar tudo tao calmo!!



O evento está a começar agora, vamos ter calma .


----------



## Lightning (9 Fev 2014 às 18:43)

criz0r disse:


> Boas tardes, ainda há cerca de 1h atrás assisti aqui na Cova da Piedade a algo que nunca vi, o céu tornou-se claramente "azul Bebé" e de repente rajadas fortíssimas sucessivas que verifiquei ali em segundos vasos e toldos tudo pelo ar. Cheguei agora a casae deparo-me com um cenário de casas já sem telhas e persianas. Ouvem-se ambulâncias e bombeiros por toda a cidade vamos ver a situação mais para a frente porque pode ser preocupante.



Por Corroios várias janelas estão sem persianas, há pouco partiram-se vidros nas traseiras da minha casa (está escuro não dá para perceber de onde foi), e estive no laranjeiro à coisa de meia hora e mal me aguentava em pé... Alguns painéis publicitários já caíram e está um mesmo prestes a cair para o meio da estrada na rotunda da EN-10 ao pé da BP. 












Rajada máxima de 60,5 km/h, mas esta não é a velocidade real do vento. A minha estação só regista dados de vento de 15 em 15 segundos e em 15 segundos muita coisa se passa.  Aposto em 70 km/h ou mais.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Fev 2014 às 18:45)

Acabo de ver um flash a norte / nordeste. 
Por aqui muitissimo vento mas não chove, 14.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2014 às 18:47)

Já atingi os *100 km/h* de rajada. Está agreste. E com chuva, por agora.

12,9ºC e 67% de humidade.


----------



## meko60 (9 Fev 2014 às 18:49)

Avalanche disse:


> Estou impressionada com as rajadas de vento,  que se fazem sentir  em Almada.
> O vento é fortissimo. vejo coisas a voar o céu está negro. Impressionante.



É verdade conterrânea.Há muito tempo que não havia ventania desta por aqui.
Moro junto ao Seminário e as rajadas são violentas


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 18:50)

Acho que tirei a teia de aranhão do meu pluviometero mas deixei-o lá, a estação está outra vez sem fazer registos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2014 às 18:53)

Derby cancelado, será que a liga de clubes esteve a dormir ou não ligam à previsão meteorológica, ainda bem que voou a lã de vidro antes do jogo começar, o jogo devia ter sido cancelado ontem e não em cima do joelho. Portugal onde tudo é feito em cima do joelho e se caísse a estrutura do estádio e tivesse havido feridos de quem seria a responsabilidade. É por estas e por outras que as tragédias acontecem.


----------



## usoldier (9 Fev 2014 às 18:54)

Zambujeira / Lourinhã - Já voltei a ter energia, o vento já baixou de intensidade ufa sendo assim o pior já passou ?


----------



## Lightning (9 Fev 2014 às 18:55)

criz0r disse:


> usoldier disse:
> 
> 
> > Zambujeira / Lourinhã - Já voltei a ter energia, o vento já baixou de intensidade ufa sendo assim o pior já passou ?
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2014 às 18:56)

usoldier disse:


> Zambujeira / Lourinhã - Já voltei a ter energia, o vento já baixou de intensidade ufa sendo assim o pior já passou ?



Ainda agora começou.

Por aqui ainda se mantêm os 101 km/h de rajada máxima.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 18:56)

Rajada de *97 km/h*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 18:56)

usoldier disse:


> Zambujeira / Lourinhã - Já voltei a ter energia, o vento já baixou de intensidade ufa sendo assim o pior já passou ?



De maneira nenhuma... Deverá intensificar-se, até porque o aviso vermelho do IPMA referente às rajadas superiores a 130km/h só entra em vigor a partir das 21h.


----------



## ct5iul (9 Fev 2014 às 18:57)

Devido ao mau tempo na margem Sul vai ser montado pela proteção civil posto de comando na zona do Pragal

WEBCAM METEOAJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## mjviegas (9 Fev 2014 às 18:57)

Veio agora uma rajada de vento que me ia arrancando a marquise :O


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 18:58)

Rajada de *117 km/h*! 

Gong rendeu na altura uma rajada maxima de 109 km/h.


----------



## Jmsampaio (9 Fev 2014 às 18:59)

proteccao civil....panico! montarem postos moveis em meio urbano e para se ver a tristeza de comando


----------



## Jmsampaio (9 Fev 2014 às 19:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Rajada de *117 km/h*!



em Alcabideche?


----------



## INFANTE (9 Fev 2014 às 19:02)

Onde viram isso?!?!?


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2014 às 19:04)

Só deixo aqui, esta frase desta notícia



> Já depois do adiamento caiu nas bancadas uma chapa de alumínio, o que confirmou que não estavam reunidas as condições para a realização do encontro.
> 
> notícia completa em http://desporto.sapo.pt/futebol/primeira_liga/artigo/2014/02/09/benfica_sporting_45.html
> 
> Fonte: SAPO


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 19:05)

Jmsampaio disse:


> em Alcabideche?



Sim a estação amadora do WU acabou de registar essa rajada.
Aqui: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBONA3

Isto está muito perigoso dass


----------



## INFANTE (9 Fev 2014 às 19:05)

ct5iul disse:


> Devido ao mau tempo na margem Sul vai ser montado pela proteção civil posto de comando na zona do Pragal
> 
> WEBCAM METEOAJUDA
> http://ww.com/CT2IUL



Onde viu essa informação?


----------



## ct5iul (9 Fev 2014 às 19:06)

Foi ligado o sistema de Infra vermelhos da WebCam do MeteoAjuda

WEBCAM METEOAJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL

Alerta vento de sudoeste rodando para noroeste com rajdas superiores a 130 km h no litoral


----------



## Gongas (9 Fev 2014 às 19:08)

Por Coimbra alguma acalmia agora, mas já tivemos chuva forte e rajadas de vento também muito fortes. Os ribeiros tão no limite aqui na minha zona.


----------



## ct5iul (9 Fev 2014 às 19:08)

INFANTE disse:


> Onde viu essa informação?



Não vi ouvi Frequências via radio

Neste momento pelo que estou a ouvir a zona de Oeiras e Sintra estão a ser bastante afetadas

Na margem sul as zonas mais afetadas são a zona da Cova da Piadade e Laranjeiro


----------



## Geopower (9 Fev 2014 às 19:08)

Acabei de sair à pouco do estádio da Luz. Rajadas de vento medonho nas bancadas. É lamentável que o jogo não tenha sido adiado com a devida antecedência.


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 19:08)

hummmm!?o vento sumiu derrepente!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 19:09)

Parece haver actividade eléctrica a Sul.

O vento vai soprando forte, basta abrir a janela e sentir toda uma brutalidade de vento na cara, é realmente uma sensação espectacular 

Vou também ouvindo algumas moto-serras, não me admirava se algumas pessoas estivessem a prevenir-se ao cortarem alguns ramos e/ou árvores antes de chegar o grosso da coisa.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2014 às 19:09)

Geopower disse:


> Acabei de sair à pouco do estádio da Luz. Rajadas de vento medonho nas bancadas. É lamentável que o jogo não tenha sido adiado com a devida antecedência.



E tiveram sorte o jogo não ser 2h mais tarde, se não seria muito pior.


----------



## kikofra (9 Fev 2014 às 19:12)

ct5iul disse:


> Não vi ouvi Frequências via radio
> 
> Neste momento pelo que estou a ouvir a zona de Oeiras e Sintra estão a ser bastante afetadas


Mantenha-nos a situação actualizada sff


----------



## INFANTE (9 Fev 2014 às 19:12)

ct5iul disse:


> Não vi ouvi Frequências via radio
> 
> Neste momento pelo que estou a ouvir a zona de Oeiras e Sintra estão a ser bastante afetadas



Calma...eu sou bombeiro...em qualquer ocorrência que necessite de um pouco mais de "atenção" é montado um posto de comando de operações...não quer dizer qualquer tragédia!
E sim...é possível que se monte um posto de comando "conjunto" para acorrer a várias situações simultâneas


----------



## luicchi (9 Fev 2014 às 19:14)

Parecia mais que obvia, mais que não fosse por razões de prevenção, a não realização do derbi.Pena que se tenha sempre que fazer algum barulho junto das autoridades para que estas tomem uma boa decisão. Agora imaginem lá que alguem levava com com um painel nas trombas ....era bem pior não???


----------



## ct5iul (9 Fev 2014 às 19:15)

INFANTE disse:


> Calma...eu sou bombeiro...em qualquer ocorrência que necessite de um pouco mais de "atenção" é montado um posto de comando de operações...não quer dizer qualquer tragédia!



Claro que sim e mais por questão de prevenção devido a haver muitas ocorrencias


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 19:18)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Vou também ouvindo algumas moto-serras, não me admirava se algumas pessoas estivessem a prevenir-se ao cortarem alguns ramos e/ou árvores antes de chegar o grosso da coisa.



Tratava-se de um corpo de bombeiros a intervir. Agora não sei se para prevenir ou se algo já tinha caído.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 19:18)

Segundo a informação dos sites dos bombeiros de Alcabideche e de Cascais, tem havido muitas ocorrências...e ainda nem entrámos no período mais critico!


----------



## Microburst (9 Fev 2014 às 19:19)

meko60 disse:


> É verdade conterrânea.Há muito tempo que não havia ventania desta por aqui.
> Moro junto ao Seminário e as rajadas são violentas



Ui, quase no alto dessa colina, nada agradável mesmo. Eu moro em Cacilhas num último andar, que embora seja 16º equivale a 18º, e daqui a pouco começo a rezar para que a marquise das traseiras não voe. 

Dados actuais: temperatura 13,2ºC, humidade 84%, pressão agora nos 997hpa e continua o vento de rajada de Sudoeste.


----------



## Firefigther (9 Fev 2014 às 19:20)

O site do IPMA já está com dificuldades em abrir...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 19:21)

Segunda rajada mais intensa do dia, *101 km/h*.


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2014 às 19:24)

O vento continua a soprar forte por aqui, com rajadas entre os 55 e os 70km/h.

12,9ºC de temperatura.


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2014 às 19:25)

aleluiaaaaaaaa tenho luz!!! rajadas de 70km/h por aqui ta interessante


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 19:26)

Cascais:










Fonte: Facebook


----------



## Microburst (9 Fev 2014 às 19:29)

Começaram também por aqui as quebras de tensão. Entretanto, e a sul da Serra da Arrábida, vêem-se de vez em quando uns relâmpagos muito difusos.


----------



## fhff (9 Fev 2014 às 19:30)

Por aqui a pressão estagnou nos 997. Não sei se descerá mais. Luz já faltou 4 vezes.


----------



## mjviegas (9 Fev 2014 às 19:35)

Chuva forte por aqui.


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2014 às 19:37)

> *Trânsito ferroviário cortado na Ponte 25 de Abril e tráfego rodoviário condicionado*
> 
> O trânsito ferroviário está cortado na Ponte 25 de Abril, que liga Lisboa a Almada, devido ao mau tempo. Também o tráfego rodoviário está condicionado, estando a travessia interditada a motociclos e veículos com capota de lona por causa da intensidade do vento.
> 
> ...



Público.pt


----------



## ct5iul (9 Fev 2014 às 19:41)

Foi Desligado o sistema de Infra vermelhos da WebCam do MeteoAjuda ,se houver atividade de relâmpagos vê-se melhor caso aja falta de energia no local o mesmo e ativado

Informo ainda que já se encontra montando o posto de comando no pragal sendo assim foi ativo o plano municipal de emergência.
Todas as corporações de bombeiros devem ser dirigidas pelo posto de comando Municipal de Almada

WEBCAM METEOAJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## Lightning (9 Fev 2014 às 19:42)

Estranhamente e de forma enganadora, o vento abrandou. Talvez seja a preparação para o prato principal.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Fev 2014 às 19:44)

Continua o vento forte por cá. E assim vai continuar a ser nas próximas horas...


----------



## PapoilaVerde (9 Fev 2014 às 19:44)

Será que este evento de aproxima, em intensidade, do ocorrido no ano passado a 19 de Janeiro?


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2014 às 19:49)

Aguaceiro forte agora em Odivelas!!

Acompanhado de fortes rajadas de vento.


----------



## Lousano (9 Fev 2014 às 19:51)

Boa noite.

Hoje a Tmax foi de uns agradáveis 15,9ºC.

Pelas 18H00 foi registada a rajada mais forte, de 94,6km/h, sendo o vento neste momento bem mais fraco.

Precip: 11,2mm

Tactual: 11,6ºC


----------



## raposo_744 (9 Fev 2014 às 19:52)

aqui por lisboa (graça)não chove , o vento faz-se sentir com rajadas espaçadas


----------



## N_Fig (9 Fev 2014 às 19:53)

Em relação ao dérbi da Luz, acho que é muito fácil falar depois de as coisas acontecerem... A hora do jogo não era aquela em que tavam previstas piores condições atmosféricas, havia pessoas que tinham vindo de muito longe pra poderem assistir à partida, houve jogos que se realizaram em condições semelhantes e não houve qualquer incidente, e inda ontem ou anteontem vi alguém a sugerir aqui no fórum que o jogo fosse adiado e foi-lhe dito que alarmismos exagerados eram desaconselhados e que na hora do jogo a proteção civil veria se havia condições ou não...
P.S.: É claro que dado o que aconteceu, o jogo foi adiado e bem, não se sabe a extensão dos danos na estrutura e a saúde das pessoas é o mais importante.


----------



## Zapiao (9 Fev 2014 às 19:54)

992 mb por Coimbra.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Fev 2014 às 19:54)

De referir que aqui na Figueira tem havido alguma chuva temporariamente forte e bastante vento, mas nada do outro mundo.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Fev 2014 às 19:55)

Boas...
Aqui pelo Aeroporto, são só placas do tecto a voar, e lá fora é o caos... Chuva e vento com fartura...
Para ir para casa é que vai ser mais complicado, com a 25 de Abril condicionada...
Pelo menos não perdi o jogo do Benfica, terça feira dá-me mais jeito e tudo...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 19:56)

Aguaceiro fraco.
10,4ºC
A sensação termica deve rondar os 5ºC, dado a ventania brutal.


----------



## daniel1981 (9 Fev 2014 às 19:56)

Penso q está a ser pior que 19/01/2013.


----------



## luicchi (9 Fev 2014 às 19:58)

N_Fig disse:


> Em relação ao dérbi da Luz, acho que é muito fácil falar depois de as coisas acontecerem... A hora do jogo não era aquela em que tavam previstas piores condições atmosféricas, havia pessoas que tinham vindo de muito longe pra poderem assistir à partida, houve jogos que se realizaram em condições semelhantes e não houve qualquer incidente, e inda ontem ou anteontem vi alguém a sugerir aqui no fórum que o jogo fosse adiado e foi-lhe dito que alarmismos exagerados eram desaconselhados e que na hora do jogo a proteção civil veria se havia condições ou não...
> P.S.: É claro que dado o que aconteceu, o jogo foi adiado e bem, não se sabe a extensão dos danos na estrutura e a saúde das pessoas é o mais importante.



Boas Noites , precisamente por haver deslocação de pessoas é que se deveria logo que saiu o alerta Vermelho , quem de direito ter tomado uma posição. Isso era prevenção!!!


----------



## Perfect Storm (9 Fev 2014 às 19:58)

Boa noite a todos,

Na minha opinião, um dia muito idêntico ao passado 19 de Janeiro de 2013.

Dados actuais:

 994 hpa;
 12,9 C 
 89%


Rajadas de vento muito fortes!


----------



## N_Fig (9 Fev 2014 às 20:02)

luicchi disse:


> Boas Noites , precisamente por haver deslocação de pessoas é que se deveria logo que saiu o alerta Vermelho , quem de direito ter tomado uma posição. Isso era prevenção!!!



Como eu disse, falar depois das coisas acontecerem é fácil, já vi jogos serem realizados com nevões, chuvadas tremendas, ventanias dos diabos, etc... desde que haja condições pra jogar e a segurança das pessoas teja assegurada, algo que não tinhas maneira de saber se ia acontecer ou não, porque é que o jogo devia ter sido logo adiado? Que eu saiba o Porto também tá em alerta vermelho e tá lá a haver jogo...


----------



## Iuri (9 Fev 2014 às 20:04)

Na minha opinião, a situação do estádio da Luz tem que ver também com uma falha grosseira da Protecção Civil. Todos sabiam que o tempo ia ficar severo a partir do final da tarde, pelo que, ainda que houvesse tempo para cumprir o jogo, havia que assegurar a deslocação dos espectadores até casa em segurança.
O jogo deveria ter sido cancelado logo no dia de ontem por ordem directa das autoridades, sem quaisquer permeabilidades ou pressões de terceiros.


----------



## luicchi (9 Fev 2014 às 20:04)

N_Fig disse:


> Como eu disse, falar depois das coisas acontecerem é fácil, já vi jogos serem realizados com nevões, chuvadas tremendas, ventanias dos diabos, etc... desde que haja condições pra jogar e a segurança das pessoas teja assegurada, algo que não tinhas maneira de saber se ia acontecer ou não, porque é que o jogo devia ter sido logo adiado? Que eu saiba o Porto também tá em alerta vermelho e tá lá a haver jogo...



pronto ...estás amuado....fica lá com a taça!!!!next


----------



## CT2KBX (9 Fev 2014 às 20:05)

Para quem tiver um scanner, 173,210fm (CDOS Lisboa).
Cláudio Silva


----------



## N_Fig (9 Fev 2014 às 20:07)

luicchi disse:


> pronto ...estás amuado....fica lá com a taça!!!!next



Claro que tou amuado, queria ver o jogo xD Mas eu acho que foi feito o que tava certo, não se adiou o jogo logo porque não se saberia se ia haver condições ou não, e depois como infelizmente não havia condições foi decretado o adiamento do jogo e a evacuação do estádio.


----------



## kelinha (9 Fev 2014 às 20:10)

Zapiao disse:


> 992 mb por Coimbra.



Desculpa a minha ignorância, mas esse valor pode significar alguma coisa? Sou leiga nesse aspeto!


----------



## Microburst (9 Fev 2014 às 20:11)

Chove com bastante intensidade nesta altura, alguns relâmpagos a Norte de Lisboa. Continuam as quebras de tensão.


----------



## Lightning (9 Fev 2014 às 20:12)

Alguma coisa se passa aqui. Vejo clarões parece que são provenientes de um cabo a deitar faíscas, não consigo bem perceber o que é mas os clarões são constantes.

Vejo também alguns clarões de relâmpagos para os lados de lisboa.


----------



## kelinha (9 Fev 2014 às 20:14)

Em Coimbra está tudo estranhamente calmo. Os ramos das árvores aqui ao lado mal se mexem. Entretanto quando saí da Guia já estava o pandemónio lançado e a luz já se tinha ido embora.


----------



## clviper (9 Fev 2014 às 20:15)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTqZeUrMkbc&feature=youtu.be

Vento muito forte durante toda a tarde aqui pelo Cadaval e pior agora está.


----------



## seqmad (9 Fev 2014 às 20:15)

na minha rua, tinha o carro ao lado deste, foi tirá-lo a correr antes q caísse o resto do candeeiro, que sorte...


----------



## Garcia (9 Fev 2014 às 20:19)

Estou à beira mar...

O carro de vez em quando parece ple quer sair do sítio sozinho... :/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 20:20)

No aeroporto são _borregos_ atrás de _borrego_s, muitos deles acabam por divergir para Faro...


----------



## MarkR (9 Fev 2014 às 20:25)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> No aeroporto são _borregos_ atrás de _borrego_s, muitos deles acabam por divergir para Faro...



Pois, é incrível. Estou a seguir no flightradar24. Nunca vi tantas aterragens abortadas.


----------



## romeupaz (9 Fev 2014 às 20:32)

A estação do meteoleiria o vento está estável a cima dos 35km/h as rajadas são constantes a cima de 40km/h - 50km/h

Edit: 80km/h com 992 (+2)


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Fev 2014 às 20:36)

Pessoal tenho de ir trabalhar! O que posso esperar nas próximas horas? em que fase estamos desta Stephanie? Vai piorar? Manter? ou já passou?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Fev 2014 às 20:40)

Tudo bem mais calmo por aqui! O que registo é uma queda acentuada da temperatura, nota-se que o ar frio já está a entrar... 12.5ºC


----------



## rbsmr (9 Fev 2014 às 20:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> No aeroporto são _borregos_ atrás de _borrego_s, muitos deles acabam por divergir para Faro...



O A321 da Lufthansa que vinha de Munique, borregou e divergiu para Valencia? segundo percebi no ATC.
Um Easyjet vai para 2ª tentativa em Lisboa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 20:46)

rbsmr disse:


> O A321 da Lufthansa que vinha de Munique, borregou e divergiu para Valencia? segundo percebi no ATC.
> Um Easyjet vai para 2ª tentativa em Lisboa



Não sei, eu desliguei o ATC, pelo que sei vai até EXONA, depois logo se verá. Já houve também uma divergência para Madrid, o resto em maioria é para Faro. Nota para um FA7X que vinha de Luton e para lá regressou.

Borrego desse Easy (EZS28YD). Segue para Faro.


----------



## JAlves (9 Fev 2014 às 20:48)

rbsmr disse:


> Um Easyjet vai para 2ª tentativa em Lisboa



Lá vai ele outra vez.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (9 Fev 2014 às 20:50)

Voltou a borregar o Easy


----------



## MarkR (9 Fev 2014 às 20:53)

rbsmr disse:


> O A321 da Lufthansa que vinha de Munique, borregou e divergiu para Valencia? segundo percebi no ATC.
> Um Easyjet vai para 2ª tentativa em Lisboa



Falhou a segunda tentativa. "Not a good day to fly!"


----------



## Jmsampaio (9 Fev 2014 às 20:54)

ainda calmo em Alcabideche - Cascais


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Fev 2014 às 20:56)

Jodamensil disse:


> Pessoal tenho de ir trabalhar! O que posso esperar nas próximas horas? em que fase estamos desta Stephanie? Vai piorar? Manter? ou já passou?



ajudem la pessoal


----------



## Firex (9 Fev 2014 às 20:57)

Boas a todos por aki chuva é so uns pingos de vez enquando ...
Mas Vento esta a ficar cada vex pior , ja faltou a luz 2 vexes em 1hora por 5 a 10m , o que ja na ta mau rapida intervençao ....

Vamos ver como vai correr o resto da noite , ainda por cima tenh de ir as 7h da matina .... Lool

Cumps


----------



## ct5iul (9 Fev 2014 às 20:57)

MarkR disse:


> Falhou a segunda tentativa. "Not a good day to fly!"



E verdade para a aviação as coisas também não estão fáceis o plano de emergência dos bombeiros do aeroporto da portela esta ativo desde as 19h

Aproveito ainda para informar que começou um incendio na margem Sul no parque de Campismo do Inatel

WEBCAM DO METEOAJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Fev 2014 às 20:59)

E continua a descer! 11.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2014 às 21:01)

Jodamensil disse:


> ajudem la pessoal



Eu também vou trabalhar . Podes contar com o agravamento do vento essencialmente.


----------



## supercell (9 Fev 2014 às 21:02)

> ajudem la pessoal



Ainda está a passar... Depende um bocado, mas acho que vai continuar assim sem grandes alívios...


----------



## romeupaz (9 Fev 2014 às 21:03)

pressão a subir 993 (+3/h)


----------



## hurricane (9 Fev 2014 às 21:03)

Pelo que me reportaram na zona de Porto de Mós, Leiria a situação está medonha com muita chuva e vento. Já faltou a luz também.


----------



## ct5iul (9 Fev 2014 às 21:04)

As coisas na margem sul do tejo estão mesmo complicadas estão a pensar em ativar o plano de emergência do Hospital Garcia de Orta devido as varias ocorrências. Presidente da junta de Freguesia de Almada e Costa da Caparica já estão no Posto de Comando Municipal de Almada

Sigo com 10.6Cº


----------



## wol52 (9 Fev 2014 às 21:06)

Site do IPMA em baixo...será que a tempestade foi de tal maneira forte que varreu com o site?


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 21:08)

Jmsampaio disse:


> ainda calmo em Alcabideche - Cascais



Sim acalmou um bocado, mas a velocidade media ainda é elevada, está nos *62 km/h*.
______

Esta tarde estive no Cabo Raso, aproveitei e tirei foto da estação do IPMA.


----------



## mjviegas (9 Fev 2014 às 21:09)

Por aqui tudo muito calmo!


----------



## amarusp (9 Fev 2014 às 21:12)

Lousã, chuva e vento forte!


----------



## Iuri (9 Fev 2014 às 21:13)

Calmia repentina.


----------



## clviper (9 Fev 2014 às 21:14)

O vento também reduziu bastante aqui pelo Oeste.


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2014 às 21:19)

Por aqui continuam as rajadas fortes, a atingir os 50km/h, com 8,7mm acumulados, e vai chovendo!

Ainda agora vi um relâmpago!


----------



## bpereira (9 Fev 2014 às 21:19)

Para aqui para Brenha agora é que se nota o vento mais forte. Enquanto esteve de sul e oeste a serra da Boa Viagem resguarda um pouco, mas agora está a mudar para noroeste nota-se rajadas mais fortes constantes. A pressão atmosférica começou a subir desde as 20:30.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2014 às 21:20)

Bem, o vento pouco sopra, vai indo aos 60 e 70 pouco mais que isso, só declaro o fim disto ás 8h , ainda tou com esperança de ver um bom temporal de vento. Mantenho os 109 km/h de rajada máxima da tarde.


----------



## Profetaa (9 Fev 2014 às 21:23)

depois de um periodo em pouco mais calmo ,
a chuva regressa em força e o vento intensifica-se....a luz vai dando sinal de falhar....
a temperatura vai descendo, e a pressão subindo é o pos-frontal da stephanie
9.8º de temperatura


----------



## casr26 (9 Fev 2014 às 21:24)

wol52 disse:


> Site do IPMA em baixo...será que a tempestade foi de tal maneira forte que varreu com o site?



O site do IPMA não precisa de grande tempestade para ir abaixo, basta ser anunciado um evento possivelmente mais problemático e lá temos isto de forma recorrente.

Por aqui mais um daqueles aguaceiros batidos de vento mas o vento reduziu claramente a intensidade!

EDIT: Foi preciso eu falar e lá reapareceram algumas rajadas bem audíveis...


----------



## fhff (9 Fev 2014 às 21:24)

MarkR disse:


> Falhou a segunda tentativa. "Not a good day to fly!"



O TAP1019-Fokker MAD-LIS, tb. acabou de borregar.

Por aqui a pressão já está a subir. A Mínima atingida foi de 997,0 hPa. Por agora acalmou o vento.


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2014 às 21:26)

Aqui o destaque do evento ao contrario de todas as expectativas foi a chuva 23,6mm a rajada máxima ficou muito aquém do esperado apenas 80km/h e não espero nenhum agravamento nas próximas horas a não ser alguns aguaceiros que podem trazer granizo e trovoadas!

Temperatura máxima 17,1ºC 
A mínima foi de 6,3ºC


----------



## rbsmr (9 Fev 2014 às 21:28)

fhff disse:


> O TAP1019-Fokker MAD-LIS, tb. acabou de borregar.
> 
> Por aqui a pressão já está a subir. A Mínima atingida foi de 997,0 hPa. Por agora acalmou o vento.



O TP 609 de Bruxelas está na Arruda a alinhar para 2ª tentativa!

EDIT:
Aterrou!


----------



## kelinha (9 Fev 2014 às 21:29)

Alguém me pode indicar um site onde seja possível ver as observações de radar, já que o site do IPMA está em baixo?

Coimbra continua calmíssima...


----------



## cardu (9 Fev 2014 às 21:30)

rajadas de vento muito fortes na cidade de Tomar


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 21:31)

kelinha disse:


> Alguém me pode indicar um site onde seja possível ver as observações de radar, já que o site do IPMA está em baixo?
> 
> Coimbra continua calmíssima...



Não há. O radar espanhol já não cobre muito bem essa zona.


----------



## mjviegas (9 Fev 2014 às 21:33)

Mr. Neves, como estão as coisas po Tondela?


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 21:35)

mjviegas disse:


> Mr. Neves, como estão as coisas po Tondela?



Aqui chove de forma moderada a forte. O vento é essencialmente fraco, mas lá vem uma ou outra rajada mais intensa (forte).

8.7ºC


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2014 às 21:35)

Algum granizo neste último aguaceiro.

O vento já é de noroeste e a temperatura já está em queda.

8,7ºC em Caneças.
25,4mm acumulados.


----------



## Shitan (9 Fev 2014 às 21:41)

O EasyJet fez 2 ou 3 tentativas.


----------



## nelson972 (9 Fev 2014 às 21:43)

hurricane disse:


> Pelo que me reportaram na zona de Porto de Mós, Leiria a situação está medonha com muita chuva e vento. Já faltou a luz também.



Confirmo as falhas de luz.
Estive sem internet desde as 17h30 até há pouco...
Mas com respeito a chuva e vento parece-me normal num temporal de inverno...O Gong pareceu-me bem mais violento. Mas depende do local, porque nas serras há locais mais expostos e outros mais abrigados.

Edit: Já que estamos a acompanhar também os movimentos do aeroporto de Lisboa, mais um borrego : AFR 1124 vindo de Paris CDG


----------



## telegram (9 Fev 2014 às 21:47)

Em Miranda do Corvo apenas alguma chuva e algum vento. Nada de especial.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 21:48)

Extremos de hoje: *6,9ºC* / *15,8ºC*
__________

Por aqui o vento continua a cair, a velocidade media encontra-se nos *50 km/h*.
*
10,7ºC*


----------



## fhff (9 Fev 2014 às 21:48)

Shitan disse:


> O EasyJet fez 2 ou 3 tentativas.



Mais um: o AFR1124 de Paris.

Por aqui o vento acalmou significativamente.


----------



## rbsmr (9 Fev 2014 às 21:48)

Shitan disse:


> O EasyJet fez 2 ou 3 tentativas.



Hoje quase ninguém acerta à primeira. Agora mesmo o A318 da Air France borregou...


----------



## Nuno_1010 (9 Fev 2014 às 21:49)

Em Peniche vento muito forte


----------



## N_Fig (9 Fev 2014 às 21:51)

Bastante e alguma chuva neste momento pla Figueira, nota-se a descida da temperatura


----------



## Teles (9 Fev 2014 às 21:57)

Boas por aqui o dia a partir da tarde tem sido de vento forte a muito forte acompanhado por chuva muito intensa , de momento temperatura actual de +9,8ºC precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 17,5mm!


----------



## Zapiao (9 Fev 2014 às 21:58)

kelinha disse:


> Desculpa a minha ignorância, mas esse valor pode significar alguma coisa? Sou leiga nesse aspeto!



Quanto mais baixo for a pressao mais se intensifica o vento.

Em Fala (oeste de Coimbra) está uma ventania que me obrigou a recolher o carro devido ao som de chapas soltas numa obra em frente.


----------



## ALV72 (9 Fev 2014 às 21:59)

Em Poiares chove bem neste momento, e o vento é moderado. Já faltou a luz umas quantas vezes.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Fev 2014 às 22:01)

Zapiao disse:


> Quanto mais baixo for a pressao mais se intensifica o vento.
> 
> Em Fala (oeste de Coimbra) está uma ventania que me obrigou a recolher o carro devido ao som de chapas soltas numa obra em frente.



Isso não é bem assim, o vento deve-se à diferença de pressão e à tendência do ar em se deslocar pra sítios onde "tá menos apertado"=a pressão é menor, e não à pressão ser baixa ou alta por si própria.
---------------------------------------//------------------------------------
Por aqui o tempo continua agreste, as janelas de casa tremem todas coas rajadas...


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2014 às 22:02)

Chuva muito forte neste momento, com vento igualmente intenso!

10,6ºC e 79% de humidade, com a pressão já a subir, nos 1003 hPa.


----------



## Pisfip (9 Fev 2014 às 22:06)

Sem energia elétrica, o cenário é assustador por aqui. Vento medonho constante, chuva e trovoada. Temperatura nos 8.9ºc


----------



## Gongas (9 Fev 2014 às 22:08)

E ela ai está, chegou com força, vento forte, por vezes com rajadas e chuva moderada.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 22:14)

Aguaceiro moderado e vento fortissimo.
*8,3ºC*


----------



## Perfect Storm (9 Fev 2014 às 22:16)

Por aqui, vento muito fortíssimo, rajadas ainda mais fortíssimas!!

Pressão subiu 5 mb numa hora, segundo a minha oregon!

Dados:

1002 mb
Temp: 10,9 ºC
Hr: 85%

Vamos ver o que vai dar!


----------



## ct5iul (9 Fev 2014 às 22:23)

Neste momento chuva forte com granizo

WEBCAM METEOAJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2014 às 22:23)

Mais um aguaceiro forte, acompanhado de fortes rajadas de vento!

Caneças (270m) com 7,9ºC.


----------



## luicchi (9 Fev 2014 às 22:24)

Pisfip disse:


> Sem energia elétrica, o cenário é assustador por aqui. Vento medonho constante, chuva e trovoada. Temperatura nos 8.9ºc



Boas ...é só Pataias ou a Moita tambem ??? Podes confirmar???


----------



## N_Fig (9 Fev 2014 às 22:24)

Vento continua muito forte, a luz vai tremendo...


----------



## Profetaa (9 Fev 2014 às 22:25)

Tive de sair por breves momentos.
Está um temporal ....vento forte, chuva e vejo clarões a Oeste....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Fev 2014 às 22:28)

Voltou o vento forte... Já de NW! 11.3ºC


----------



## Microburst (9 Fev 2014 às 22:29)

Forte aguaceiro por aqui neste momento, vento sopra forte a muito forte de Noroeste.


----------



## Pisfip (9 Fev 2014 às 22:31)

luicchi disse:


> Boas ...é só Pataias ou a Moita tambem ??? Podes confirmar???



O meu local de residência é mesmo Pataias. Mas sim as freguesias aqui à volta apresentam falhas constantes na rede eletrica. Estamos muito perto da orla costeira e acreditem, isto está a ser doloroso de passar. Vão já muitas horas.


----------



## romeupaz (9 Fev 2014 às 22:32)

Arredores de Leiria às escuras


----------



## Pisfip (9 Fev 2014 às 22:32)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Por aqui, vento muito fortíssimo, rajadas ainda mais fortíssimas!!
> 
> Pressão subiu 5 mb numa hora, segundo a minha oregon!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gongas (9 Fev 2014 às 22:36)

vento cada vez mais forte...situação a ficar agreste.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (9 Fev 2014 às 22:37)

Pisfip disse:


> O meu local de residência é mesmo Pataias. Mas sim as freguesias aqui à volta apresentam falhas constantes na rede eletrica. Estamos muito perto da orla costeira e acreditem, isto está a ser doloroso de passar. Vão já muitas horas.



Liguei agora para o meu pai, que está em Alcobaça (Évora de Alcobaça) e dizem que por lá está horrível.

Aqui na Venda Nova (Amadora) está mau tempo, mas nota-se menos o vento.


----------



## NSousa (9 Fev 2014 às 22:38)

AnDré disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro forte, acompanhado de fortes rajadas de vento!
> 
> Caneças (270m) com 7,9ºC.



Choveu agora de forma violenta e assustadora.


----------



## Candy (9 Fev 2014 às 22:39)

Peniche, o vento está agora a ganhar ainda mais força!
Chove moderadamente, nada de especial.
Tem havido quebras de luz desde cerca as 20h00. Em casa não chega a apagar. Na rua apagam algumas luzes de quando em quando, mas voltam a acender dai a pouco. 

O vento está mesmo muito forte. 
Grande preocupação é também a ondulação prevista, de cerca 10m. Isto junto à maré cheia que será pelas 23h30... 
De casa não vejo o mar, mas está de certeza assustador! Já está às 18h00!...
Vamos ver...


----------



## criz0r (9 Fev 2014 às 22:43)

Ainda há pouco caiu aqui um aguaceiro forte com rajadas muito fortes, acalmou entretanto mas o vento mantém-se forte.


----------



## mjviegas (9 Fev 2014 às 22:44)

Alguém sabe como está a situação em Caldas da Rainha?


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 22:44)

*8,4ºC *e *60 km/h* (v.media).

Isto de fazer seguimento sem o radar...parece que estamos às escuras.


----------



## clviper (9 Fev 2014 às 22:47)

mjviegas disse:


> Alguém sabe como está a situação em Caldas da Rainha?



Pelas Caldas nao sei, mas aqui no Cadaval, levantou-se agora um vento fortissimo e muitas rajadas acompanhadas de alguma chuva.


----------



## Raposeira (9 Fev 2014 às 22:50)

Não é o radar ideal mas aqui fica o dos nuestros hermanos

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar?opc1=12


----------



## Profetaa (9 Fev 2014 às 22:51)

bombeiros e protecção civil em direcção á Praia de Mira


----------



## manganao (9 Fev 2014 às 22:53)

mjviegas disse:


> Alguém sabe como está a situação em Caldas da Rainha?



vento muito forte , alguma chuva , mas sem estragos de maior


----------



## Aspvl (9 Fev 2014 às 22:56)

Por Lisboa, rajadas fortes, até se ouve o assobio do vento nas antenas! 
Chove moderado


----------



## Gongas (9 Fev 2014 às 22:57)

a luz vai dando sinais de querer faltar, vento com rajadas incríveis!!!


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2014 às 22:57)

Aqui tudo mais calmo esperava muito mais deste evento ainda ficou mais aquém do do ano passado que por si só já foi um fail aqui...

24,6mm
10,3ºC
81%Hr
1006,1hpa a subir muito rápido


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2014 às 22:57)

A estação de Agualva-Cacém acaba de registar 101,8km/h.

A de Cascais, 96,5km/h.


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 22:58)

faltou a luz aqui na zona á 30 min fui obrigado a ligar o gerador! vento muitissimo forte ai ai tive de sair a rua para ligar o gerador !!!


----------



## Iuri (9 Fev 2014 às 22:59)

Na última hora, por aqui tem sido assim: relativa acalmia de minutos seguida de vento severo e chuva. E assim vai repetindo esta sucessão.

Já há dois sinais caídos e uns ramos caídos. 
Há pouco passou uma reportagem na SICNOT a partir de Carcavelos onde o vento estava bastante forte.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Fev 2014 às 23:00)

Vento muito forte neste momento e a temperatura a cair a pique... 9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2014 às 23:01)

Aqui o vento tem estado a agravar, conto que o pico seja pelas 2h/3h.

10,0 mm e 9,2ºC.


----------



## cardu (9 Fev 2014 às 23:04)

em Tomar continua com fortes rajadas. Estou com algum receio sinceramente e agora fiquei sem luz


----------



## Geopower (9 Fev 2014 às 23:06)

rajadas de vento forte no centro de Lisboa. Aguaceiros fortes.
O radar do IPMA já está online.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Fev 2014 às 23:06)

A luz não pára de tremer, apesar de tudo parece-me que o vento acalmou um pouco.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Fev 2014 às 23:08)

Finalmente voltei a ter luz
O tempo aqui está muito severo a nível de vento em que rajada máxima chegou aos 125.5km/h!
O vento aqui só de ouvir mete muito respeito!


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 23:08)

N_Fig disse:


> A luz não pára de tremer, apesar de tudo parece-me que o vento acalmou um pouco.


apartir das 23 é para começar a acalmar pelo menos pelas minhas analises! agora vamos ver!


----------



## mjviegas (9 Fev 2014 às 23:10)

Por aqui tudo calmo, mas com a temperatura a descer muito rapidamente e a pressão a aumentar também rapidamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 23:10)

Esta estação http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IFIGUEIR2 registou agora *107,8 km/h*.

Esta mesma estação tem uma rajada máxima de *125,5 km/h* (registada às 19:00).
________

Por aqui *9,0ºC* e *70 km/h* (velocidade media).
A rajada maxima do dia dificilmente será igualada, *117 km/h*.


----------



## romeupaz (9 Fev 2014 às 23:10)

Apenas o centro da cidade de Leiria tem luz


----------



## N_Fig (9 Fev 2014 às 23:11)

MicaMito disse:


> apartir das 23 é para começar a acalmar pelo menos pelas minhas analises! agora vamos ver!



Se assim for acho que acertaste memo no ponto eheh 
Volta algum vento de momento, mas nada comparado co que tem tado nas últimas horas.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Fev 2014 às 23:17)

Retiro completamente o que disse, foi uma acalmia de 15 minutos e voltou o temporal, a luz parece que pode faltar a qualquer momento...


----------



## hurricane (9 Fev 2014 às 23:18)

romeupaz disse:


> Apenas o centro da cidade de Leiria tem luz



No Junca, em Porto de Mós também está sem luz segundo me disseram os meus pais! Acho que está mesmo muito forte a coisa por lá!

Parece que região de Leiria está a ser a mais afectada não?


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Fev 2014 às 23:18)

Já agora alguém sabe me dizer quando será o pico desta tempestade ou se a mesma irá acalmar?


----------



## CapitaoChuva (9 Fev 2014 às 23:20)

hurricane disse:


> No Junca, em Porto de Mós também está sem luz segundo me disseram os meus pais! Acho que está mesmo muito forte a coisa por lá!
> 
> Parece que região de Leiria está a ser a mais afectada não?



Liguei para os meus pais que me disseram o mesmo.

Estou nervoso, receoso. Estou de boxers, neste momento, abraçado à minha gata.

Ela mia aos relâmpagos.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 23:21)

Os bombeiros de Cascais não têm tido mãos a medir para tantas ocorrências relacionadas com a ventania.







Fonte:http://www.ahbvc.org.pt/index.php/bombeiros/informacao-operacional/ocorrencias-diarias


----------



## Gongas (9 Fev 2014 às 23:22)

a luz já faltou!!


----------



## Zapiao (9 Fev 2014 às 23:24)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Pressão subiu 5 mb numa hora, segundo a minha oregon!
> !



ExaCtamente igual por aqui


----------



## Zapiao (9 Fev 2014 às 23:25)

Gongas disse:


> a luz vai dando sinais de querer faltar, vento com rajadas incríveis!!!



Estás em que zona? Havias de ver como está aqui em Fala


----------



## DaniFR (9 Fev 2014 às 23:26)

Aqui também não há luz.


----------



## Perfect Storm (9 Fev 2014 às 23:36)

Pisfip disse:


> Perfect Storm disse:
> 
> 
> > Por aqui, vento muito fortíssimo, rajadas ainda mais fortíssimas!!
> ...


----------



## fhff (9 Fev 2014 às 23:38)

Já perdi a conta às vezes que fiquei sem luz... A pressão está a subir rapidamente.  Estou com 1007.3...uma subida de 2 unidades em 35 minutos.


----------



## Zapiao (9 Fev 2014 às 23:38)

Este vento forte tambem pode ser do faCto da pressao estar a subir ?


----------



## FJC (9 Fev 2014 às 23:38)

E os meus receios confirmaram-se!:O sem luz a mais de meia hora....

O vento nesta zona da marinha está fortissimo. Estive na rua e ia ouvindo estrondos que vinham da zona da mata. Poderá ser pinheiros a cairem. Muito agreste o vento por isso não me vou meter no carro para confirmar.
Será que me poderiam disponibilizar link para ver ocorrências nesta zona sem ser o site do 112? Obrigado. 

Ps.: a reportar do telemóvel. Desculpem erros.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Fev 2014 às 23:39)

Tive agora aqui a pesquisar na internet mas não sei se é verdade mas segundo a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil o pico máximo desta tempestade será por volta das 3 da manhã


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2014 às 23:39)

Zapiao disse:


> Este vento forte tambem pode ser do faCto da pressao estar a subir ?



Sim, o afastamento rápido da depressão e o gradiente de pressão apertado provocará com que ela suba muito rapidamente, ajudando na intensidade do vento.


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Fev 2014 às 23:40)

pessoal tou a ver o tópico seguimento litoral norte com muita actividade. com relatos de vento mesmo muito severo. sera que já passou o que tinha a passar aqui para lisboa?


----------



## mjviegas (9 Fev 2014 às 23:41)

fhff disse:


> Já perdi a conta às vezes que fiquei sem luz... A pressão está a subir rapidamente.  Estou com 1007.3...uma subida de 2 unidades em 35 minutos.


Por aqui a pressão subiu também assim! Mas até agora tudo calmo!


----------



## Perfect Storm (9 Fev 2014 às 23:42)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Pisfip disse:
> 
> 
> > Não,
> ...


----------



## Nuno_1010 (9 Fev 2014 às 23:42)

http://www.112.pt/Paginas/Ocorrencias.aspx?ctl00_PlaceHolderMain_Incidents_RadGrid1ChangePage=6


FJC disse:


> E os meus receios confirmaram-se!:O sem luz a mais de meia hora....
> 
> O vento nesta zona da marinha está fortissimo. Estive na rua e ia ouvindo estrondos que vinham da zona da mata. Poderá ser pinheiros a cairem. Muito agreste o vento por isso não me vou meter no carro para confirmar.
> Será que me poderiam disponibilizar link para ver ocorrências nesta zona sem ser o site do 112? Obrigado.
> ...


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 23:43)

Jodamensil disse:


> pessoal tou a ver o tópico seguimento litoral norte com muita actividade. com relatos de vento mesmo muito severo. sera que já passou o que tinha a passar aqui para lisboa?


Acho que se desloca de Norte para Sul  pelo que disseram abocado no noticiario!


----------



## Mix (9 Fev 2014 às 23:43)

Bem pessoal isto por aqui estå mesmo caótico, tanto mas tanto vento...  
Rajadas brutais ! Vou tentar saber a rajada maxima..
Estou sem luz.


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Fev 2014 às 23:44)

MicaMito disse:


> Acho que se desloca de Norte para Sul  pelo que disseram abocado no noticiario!



tens a certeza? não e ao contrario?


----------



## N_Fig (9 Fev 2014 às 23:45)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Perfect Storm disse:
> 
> 
> > Já agora,
> ...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 23:47)

*7,6ºC* e *48 km/h* velocidade media.
Sensação térmica baixa.


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 23:48)

Jodamensil disse:


> tens a certeza? não e ao contrario?


acho que disseram  que o tempo agravava norte e centro apartir das 20h e sul apartir das 23h! mas isto não tenho a certeza!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Fev 2014 às 23:48)

Hoje fui até Ponte de Lima. Na ida, e pela manhã, chovia esporadicamente ao longo de todo o caminho. Do Porto para cima notei rajadas fortes!
À vinda para Lisboa, na saída de Ponte de Lima (17h), começou a caír um aguaceiro muito forte e de granizo, acompanhado de relâmpagos bem frequentes :O Metia medo!
Ao longo da viagem, a chuva foi uma constante, sendo que de Coimbra para baixo o vento foi muito forte! Vinha num autocarro de 2 andares, e no segundo piso dava a sensação de estar num cacilheiro em dia de temporal (dadas das ligeiras "guinadas" que o próprio autocarro dava com as rajadas bem fortes de vento) !
Cheguei a Lisboa às 23h. Do precuso até casa, no Monsanto, os ramos e algumas arvores tombadas, eram uma constante. Aqui em casa fiquei com metade dos vasos caídos no chão! 

Nesta altura o vento é absolutamente medonho! Não sei o valor das rajadas, mas nunca vi nada assim aqui. Nem no GONG a 19 de Janeiro de 2013!


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2014 às 23:49)

MicaMito disse:


> Acho que se desloca de Norte para Sul  pelo que disseram abocado no noticiario!



Nada disso onde vês isso??? aqui só tem tendência  a melhorar


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 23:51)

Por aqui vento muito forte.
T-4ºc
Pressão- 1000hPa e a subir


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Fev 2014 às 23:51)

miguel disse:


> Nada disso onde vês isso??? aqui só tem tendência  a melhorar



eu por acaso também tenho ideia que esta a melhorar.


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2014 às 23:51)

finalmente tenho luz de novo!!! tava dificil, rajadas aqui é sempre para cima de 40km/h, a maxima que tive foi de 70km/h


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 23:52)

miguel disse:


> Nada disso onde vês isso??? aqui só tem tendência  a melhorar


vi um senhor da protecção civil a falar no noticiario  só não tenho a certeza das horas mas ele disse isso!


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Fev 2014 às 23:52)

Que tempestade digna de seu nome ! (Pena os estragos)

Vento fortíssimo, quase sempre acompanhado por chuva forte e relâmpagos.

Neste momento continua, e está assim desde manhã.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Fev 2014 às 23:56)

AndréFrade disse:


> Que tempestade digna de seu nome ! (Pena os estragos)
> 
> Vento fortíssimo, quase sempre acompanhado por chuva forte e relâmpagos.
> 
> Neste momento continua, e está assim desde manhã.



Relâmpagos?? Onde? Aí?!!


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Fev 2014 às 23:58)

ecobcg disse:


> Relâmpagos?? Onde? Aí?!!



Sim, vi alguns por volta das 22h, já não me recordo. A direcção era para Lisboa.


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2014 às 00:02)

MicaMito disse:


> vi um senhor da protecção civil a falar no noticiario  só não tenho a certeza das horas mas ele disse isso!



Pois mas não se pode acreditar em tudo o que eles falam...A partir de agora vai melhorando apenas vão restar os aguaceiros, alias já está a melhorar a algumas horas!


----------



## Rachie (10 Fev 2014 às 00:04)

Microburst disse:


> Caro conterrâneo, foi o que um mestre da Transtejo me disse, e de facto assim parece ser porque os cacilheiros que andavam entre aqui e o Cais do Sodré foram encostados e puseram a serviço um dos ferries novos.
> 
> Entretanto, e há poucos minutos, nova rajada máxima de 105,7Km/h. Vamos lá ver se não é desta que o meu anemómetro vai parar ao rio.
> 
> Edit: já se ouvem bombeiros por aqui.



Os Bombeiros foram a um prédio na Fonte Luminosa que tinha uma telha dezinco no telhado prestes a soltar-se. Estava a chegar a casa a essa hora e vi-os. 
Na Fonte da Telha as vagas eram enormes e o vento fortíssimo! Respect!!  Claro que só olhei ao longe.

Um dos ferries da Transtejo viu-se aflito para acostar, por volta das 19:15, abanava ele para um lado e o cais para outro. Quando partiu para Lisboa estava a ver que virava no meio do rio.

Daqui vejo já há uns 2 dias grandes navios de mercadorias ancorados no meio do rio, mas hoje são mais uns quantos que ontem.

Neste momento o vento sopra muito forte, por vezes assobia pela escada do prédio, e o meu está abrigado pelo morro! :| Nem quero imaginar que está nas zonas / andares mais altos.


----------



## Gongas (10 Fev 2014 às 00:18)

Zapiao disse:


> Estás em que zona? Havias de ver como está aqui em Fala



somos praticamente vizinhos. ribeira.

Bem o vento acalmou e a chuva também. Parece que o pior já terá passado...os ribeiros vão subindo.


----------



## bpereira (10 Fev 2014 às 00:22)

Aqui também acalmou uns 15 minutos e agora voltou novamente.


----------



## rbsmr (10 Fev 2014 às 00:22)

Pressão: 1008 hpa
Temperatura: 9,4ºC
Vento: 26 km/h


----------



## romeupaz (10 Fev 2014 às 00:22)

Bem estou sem luz já à 2h à 1h a cidade de Leiria apagou-se mas já voltou...
Onde estou ainda não há luz o servidor do meteoleiria só tem mais 30min de bateria e está ligado à net por banda larga móvel...


----------



## ecobcg (10 Fev 2014 às 00:27)

AndréFrade disse:


> Sim, vi alguns por volta das 22h, já não me recordo. A direcção era para Lisboa.



Estranho não haver nada registado no detector do meteomoita, por exemplo...


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2014 às 00:28)

acumulado de ontem foi 7.8mm rajada maxima por volta dos 70km/h o que para esta zona é muito
desde a meia noite as rajadas máximas até agora foram entre os 40 e 45km/h


----------



## Gongas (10 Fev 2014 às 00:29)

bpereira disse:


> Aqui também acalmou uns 15 minutos e agora voltou novamente.



É verdade, voltou o vento em força e a chuva também, assustador de novo.


----------



## Zapiao (10 Fev 2014 às 00:30)

NUNCA vi a pressao a subir como esta noite - 992 mb ás 19:55 e agora 1006 mb  e volta o vento a intensificar.


----------



## romeupaz (10 Fev 2014 às 00:33)

Bateria do servidor do meteoleiria foi-se... Sem registos :|


----------



## Aspvl (10 Fev 2014 às 00:35)

Chuva fortíssima Parecia trazer umas pedrinhas de granizo à mistura!


----------



## kikofra (10 Fev 2014 às 00:35)

Profetaa disse:


> bombeiros e protecção civil em direcção á Praia de Mira


que se passou?



romeupaz disse:


> Apenas o centro da cidade de Leiria tem luz


Como sempre a edp a dar problemas quando há tempo um pouco mais fora do normal


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2014 às 00:37)

alguem sabe de um radar para ver? isto do ipma tar em baixo ...

9ºC wind chill 4.9ºC


----------



## bpereira (10 Fev 2014 às 00:39)

Acalmia total...


----------



## INFANTE (10 Fev 2014 às 00:40)

Algum problema em Mira?!


----------



## FJC (10 Fev 2014 às 00:41)

kikofra disse:


> que se passou?
> 
> 
> Como sempre a edp a dar problemas quando há tempo um pouco mais fora do normal




Boas.
Por aqui a mesma situação! Sem luz à imenso tempo!  O mais frustrante é ver a iluminação acesa a cerca de 250 metros e por aqui...... velas!!!! 

Alguém sabe como estão as praias da zona? São Pedro,  Vieira e Pedrogão?


----------



## Aspvl (10 Fev 2014 às 00:42)

david 6 disse:


> alguem sabe de um radar para ver? isto do ipma tar em baixo ...
> 
> 9ºC wind chill 4.9ºC



Dá para observar no Sat24 com a opção _Rain_ mas não dá para ver tão perto como no radar do IPMA e portanto não se percebe grande coisa...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2014 às 00:44)

*8,3ºC* e *58 km/h* (velocidade media).
A rajada máxima, até ao momento, foi de *80,6 km/h*.
________

No dia de ontem, o destaque vai inteiramente para rajada máxima, uns espectaculares *117,3 km/h*, ultrapassando assim a rajada maxima de 19 Janeiro de 2013 (Gong), *109 km/h*.


----------



## Aspvl (10 Fev 2014 às 00:44)

FJC disse:


> Boas.
> Por aqui a mesma situação! Sem luz à imenso tempo!  O mais frustrante é ver a iluminação acesa a cerca de 250 metros e por aqui...... velas!!!!
> 
> Alguém sabe como estão as praias da zona? São Pedro,  Vieira e Pedrogão?



Também não sei, mas não deve estar grande coisa


----------



## Firex (10 Fev 2014 às 00:45)

Boas de novo estive sem net por uma hora e meia e luz vai e vem , fui consertar a antena wireless la fora e vi uns dois relampagos  bem grandinhos ...
Esteve bem calmo por uns *20m* , mas começou a soprar de novo com prespectiva de intensificar  ...
Chuva pouca , escutando bem parece que se ouve o mar e estou a uns *15km* de são pedro de moel ...

_Ja vemos o desenrolar da coisa ...._
Cumps


----------



## MicaMito (10 Fev 2014 às 00:45)

o vento calmou bastante por aqui já a 15 min será que ainda vem mais?


----------



## Bravo (10 Fev 2014 às 00:45)

No centro de Leiria, ainda temos electricidade, ainda que com alguns cortes momentâneos. O vento ora vem com bastante intensidade, ora vai durante 5-10-15min sem se fazer sentir. A chuva caí regularmente mas com fraca intensidade. A minha estação do lidl marca 7.3°. Há pouco no meu bairro vieram os funcionários da câmara numa carrinha e levaram os contentores do lixo que estavam já tombados e alguns no meio da estrada.


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2014 às 00:46)

*5,8ºC* em Caneças, a 270m de altitude.

0,4mm desde as 0h.

A precipitação ontem ficou-se lá pelos 29,4mm.
E já lá vão 144,8mm este mês. 407,6mm desde 1 de Janeiro.


----------



## Rapido (10 Fev 2014 às 00:46)

Aqui, em plena serra da Arrabida, a coisa podia ter sido muito pior. A chuva apareceu apenas a espaços e o vento embora meta respeito, pensei que fosse muito pior, pelo menos comparado com outros locais da margem sul.


----------



## bpereira (10 Fev 2014 às 00:48)

INFANTE disse:


> Algum problema em Mira?!



Existe uma saída de uma viatura ás 22:28 do dia 9, mas não diz qual a ocorrência. http://www.bvmira.pt/online/servs_show.php


----------



## DaniFR (10 Fev 2014 às 00:53)

Estive uma hora sem luz, mas já voltou. 
Por agora o vento está um pouco mais calmo.


----------



## Jmsampaio (10 Fev 2014 às 00:53)

as 23h40 a entrada do cacem junto a ranholas uma descarga muito violenta de granizo


----------



## Zapiao (10 Fev 2014 às 00:54)

DaniFR disse:


> Estive uma hora sem luz, mas já voltou.
> Por agora o vento está um pouco mais calmo.



Em que zona da cidade ?


----------



## kelinha (10 Fev 2014 às 00:58)

Bem, aqui mesmo dentro da cidade de Coimbra (Vale das Flores) não se sentiu nada de especial! Nenhum problema de eletricidade, umas chuvadas de vez em quando, mas nada de especial, e umas rajadas de vez em quando, mas nada que se compare sequer ao vendaval que houve na passada sexta de manhã.

Gostava era de saber que se passou pela Guia. Sei que estão sem luz desde as 22h, e a rede de telemóvel também não estava a dar... Alguém ali de perto que possa dizer algo?


----------



## DaniFR (10 Fev 2014 às 00:59)

Zapiao disse:


> Em que zona da cidade ?


Antanhol.
A luz voltou a falhar, mas apenas durante 1min.


----------



## kelinha (10 Fev 2014 às 01:01)

Estão agora mesmo na SIC Notícias a falar do tempo, e disseram que o pico ia ser às 3h da madrugada. Mostraram uma imagem de satélite. Não sei se isso corresponderá ao previsto ou não...


----------



## Garcia (10 Fev 2014 às 01:02)

Ainda vai soprado forte por aqui...

Rajadas espontanias que chgam a assustar...


----------



## Teles (10 Fev 2014 às 01:03)

Por aqui de momento cada aguaceiro que cai mais de metade é granizo!


----------



## romeupaz (10 Fev 2014 às 01:04)

completamente extraordinário, nem uma agulha bule à 15min em Leiria
PS: ainda sem luz....

Edit: 1h13 e fez-se luz


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2014 às 01:08)

por aqui o vento está a acalmar bastante


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2014 às 01:20)

retiro o que disse vento pirou agora, aproximou se aguaceiro fraco que está a cair uns pingos tive logo varias rajadas por volta dos 40km/h, a máxima foi de 45.2km/h desde a meia noite


----------



## Gongas (10 Fev 2014 às 01:30)

volta a chuva com mais intensidade. temperatura a descer.


----------



## nelson972 (10 Fev 2014 às 01:44)

Continua o vento, mas nada de especial.
De vez em quando um aguaceiro, com granizo à mistura.
6,5°
Há pouco fiz o trajecto desde Alcanena e não vi estragos de assinalar. Um ou outro sinal de transito ou contentor  tombados.


----------



## Candy (10 Fev 2014 às 01:54)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2013*

Em Peniche houve um grande abrandamento do vento por volta das 23h15. Agora voltou a soprar mais forte de novo e com rajadas. Será para agravar de novo, agora que entrou o Stephanie?


----------



## trepkos (10 Fev 2014 às 01:58)

Por volta das 19 e 30 sai do Montijo para Montemor, fiz a viagem pela autoestrada sempre com o carro a ser empurrado pelo vento, não mantinha a trajectória. Ainda vi alguns relâmpagos no nó da A12/A2.


----------



## kikofra (10 Fev 2014 às 02:06)

Como está a situação por Leiria?


----------



## romeupaz (10 Fev 2014 às 02:35)

kikofra disse:


> Como está a situação por Leiria?



Tudo pacifico! ouve bastante vento mas penso que tudo serenou, agora só quando passa uma celula mais mazinha o vento chega aos 50km/h de rajada


----------



## Bravo (10 Fev 2014 às 02:47)

Temperatura a subir, 8.0° agora. O vento acalmou bastante, tal como disse o Romeu.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2014 às 02:54)

temperatura a subir 9.0ºC e wind chill 6.2ºC vento a 16km/h, já acalmou bastante


----------



## CptRena (10 Fev 2014 às 03:07)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Continuam as rajadas fortíssimas, o vento assobia que mais parece que estamos num verdadeiro ciclone !?



Ah, este então é/foi um ciclone falso  Quando vier um verdadeiro estamos condenados 


P.S.: A Stephanie, tempestade que nos tem estado a afectar, é um ciclone extratropical e como tal é mesmo um verdadeiro ciclone


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2014 às 03:15)

temperatura de novo a cair 8.6ºC wind chill 5ºC


----------



## kelinha (10 Fev 2014 às 03:17)

E por Coimbra não chove, nem uma folha se mexe nas árvores... Foi uma noite super pacífica.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2014 às 03:17)

Aguaceiro forte de granizo. Durou pouco, mas deu para acumular. 

À falta de neve... 

A foto possível.





*6,5ºC* actuais.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2014 às 03:19)

também quero  porra para o radar


----------



## Candy (10 Fev 2014 às 03:22)

Peniche, o vento volta a soprar com muita intensidade! Volta a estar um barulho estranho lá fora.


----------



## kikofra (10 Fev 2014 às 03:24)

romeupaz disse:


> Tudo pacifico! ouve bastante vento mas penso que tudo serenou, agora só quando passa uma celula mais mazinha o vento chega aos 50km/h de rajada


obrigado pela info  
A eletricidade já está de volta?


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2014 às 03:38)

aguaceiro fraco agora, as rajadas de vento aumentaram um pouco agora e 8.7ºC
rajadas entre os 30 e 40km/h


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2014 às 03:59)

fui ferido  fui espreitar lá fora abri o taipal da janela fez uma rajada (estão mais fortes agora por causa do aguaceiro fraco) e bateu me no dedo, está me a doer o dedo


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2014 às 04:15)

desculpem lá muitos topicos meus seguidos, mas gosto de comentar e sou o unico neste momento do litoral centro 
nova rajada máxima de hoje de 45km/h, temperatura e wind chill a descer (o wind chill disparou mesmo), temperatura 8.1ºC, wind chill 2.6ºC e 0.7mm acumulado

EDIT 4.20: wind chill 2ºC e temperatura 7.9ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Fev 2014 às 04:50)

Aguaceiro de bastante granizo há instantes com fortes rajadas de vento.

De momento trovoada a SE.


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2014 às 06:06)

Tem caído imenso granizo, também aqui.

Aguaceiros frequentes, sempre acompanhados de granizo.

Caneças foi aos 4,8ºC num aguaceiro de granizo mais intenso. Agora segue com 5,8ºC.

Também dei conta da trovoada que o Duarte relatou.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2014 às 08:20)

O evento só serviu para eu ter a mínima do ano de 6,3ºC, de resto o vento já vi bem mais . 

Fiquei-me pelos 101 km/h e hoje 95 km/h de rajada máxima.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Fev 2014 às 09:41)

Acabou de cair aqui um aguaceiro de para aí uns 75 % de granizo e 25 % de água 
Éra so o alarme dos carros a apitar xD


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Fev 2014 às 09:55)

Bons dias

Depois de um Domingo e madrugada de Segunda um pouco atribulados, a manhã vai seguindo calma.

A mínima registada foi de *7.5ºC*, estando neste momento 8.3ºC. Vento fraco, céu limpo a Sul, negro a Norte, mais um aguaceiro passageiro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Fev 2014 às 10:07)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A mínima registada foi de *7.5ºC*, estando neste momento 8.3ºC. Vento fraco, céu limpo a Sul, negro a Norte, mais um aguaceiro passageiro.



Com este aguaceiro a temperatura desceu aos *6.9ºC*, estabelecendo uma nova temperatura mínima até agora.

Ainda em relação à depressão _Stephanie_, penso que aqui na minha zona, a passagem da _Gong_ no dia 19JAN2013 foi bem pior.


----------



## seqmad (10 Fev 2014 às 10:14)

no rescaldo da noite de ontem mais um exemplo, ao pé da estação do Fogueteiro. Tive de passar aqui a pé às 19.00 na altura pior e por momentos senti aquela sensação algo assustadora de quase ser arrastado e dificuldade em respirar tal a força do vento... uns minutos depois chego à minha rua e deparo-me com aquele candeeiro enorme caído em cima do carro ao lado do meu, como postei foto na pag 46. Foi o temporal que senti mais nesta zona, mas a fase pior durou pouco tempo.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2014 às 10:32)

Boas

T.minima: *6,6ºC*
T.actual: *11,1ºC*


----------



## CT2KBX (10 Fev 2014 às 10:32)

Por volta das 10h, houve um ligeiro granizo aqui em Alvalade.
Cláudio Silva


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Fev 2014 às 10:54)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês está céu com poucas nuvens, algum vento frio e o termómetro diz que estão 9º. Na verdade o ambiente está pouco confortável. Não fora o sol a brilhar e já "vomitaria" Inverno (perdoem a expressão).
Ontem, como sabem, estava um tempo mega agreste com chuva e vento bem agressivo. Na auto-estada para Cascais diversos acidentes e assisti, _in loco_, a um louco "capotanço"  resultado de ventania a montes com pé pesado no pedal. Não fora a obrigação profissional e não teria ido a lado nenhum que não o sofá do _living_.
À passagem por Carcavelos, cerca das 17h, tirei uma foto. Apesar da intempérie o sol ainda quis romper, sem grande sucesso todavia. Assim:


----------



## NSousa (10 Fev 2014 às 11:03)

Boam dia meteoloucos.

No centro de Caneças, no jardim junto à escola n. 1, duas árvores de grande porte foram arrancadas pela raiz. Felizmente não causou estragos. Para quem não conhece, este jardim tem uma área bastante reduzida.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Fev 2014 às 11:17)

Por aqui caíu um aguaceiro de granizo por volta das 9:30 

















Neste momento céu azul!


----------



## Geiras (10 Fev 2014 às 11:29)




----------



## NSousa (10 Fev 2014 às 11:46)

NSousa disse:


> Boam dia meteoloucos.
> 
> No centro de Caneças, no jardim junto à escola n. 1, duas árvores de grande porte foram arrancadas pela raiz. Felizmente não causou estragos. Para quem não conhece, este jardim tem uma área bastante reduzida.



Aqui fica a foto tirada por Ricardo André Fonseca






caíram para o lado certo!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2014 às 11:59)

Parece que está bom para banhos... Praia do Guincho esta manha.






Fonte: I love Guincho(Facebook)


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2014 às 12:02)

Aproxima-se uma boa celula , escuridão a norte.


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2014 às 12:08)

Bom dia! Depois do evento miserável de ontem por aqui a madrugada foi bem calma com a rajada máxima de 56km/h e 2,6mm

Resumo de ontem:
Rajada máxima: 80,5km/h (12:20) 
Precipitação: 25,0mm 

Agora sigo com céu nublado mas com boas abertas e 12,7ºC a pressão já está bem alta 1022,7hpa


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2014 às 12:10)

Aguaceiro intenso com algum granizo e vento muito forte.
Destaque para a temperatura caiu dos 12,3 para os 7,9ºC,que arrefecimento brutal,ficou um gelo.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Fev 2014 às 12:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aguaceiro intenso com algum granizo e vento muito forte.
> Destaque para a temperatura caiu dos 12,3 para os 7,9ºC,que arrefecimento brutal,ficou um gelo.



Por aqui já não conto com nada por hoje! Céu pouco nublado, apesar do vento por vezes moderado. Frio


----------



## Geiras (10 Fev 2014 às 12:47)

Extremos de ontem

Rajada de vento máxima: 90,7km/h (17h11)
Precipitação: 10,8mm
T. mínima: 7,6ºC
T. máxima: 13,2ºC

Agora sigo com 12,9ºC e 48%HR!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2014 às 13:16)

Tarde fria, registo *10,1ºC*, o vento sopra forte de NO.
Céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2014 às 14:22)

tenho de me mudar mais ai para o lado, aqui mais para o interior não cai granizo nenhum 

12.8ºC 2mm rajada maxima 45.4km/h


----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2014 às 16:00)

Máxima de *11,8ºC* e actuais *9,8ºC*, com Sol e céu muito nublado por Cirrostratus. 

70% de humidade, 1022 hPa e vento fraco.


----------



## kelinha (10 Fev 2014 às 16:36)

E eis que cai um granizo miudinho em Coimbra, durante 1 ou 2min. Nem sequer acumulou nada na estrada, derreteu logo.

EDIT: Isto foi a coisa mais estranha, 1 ou 2min, pára o granizo e a chuva e agora até se vê o sol a espreitar por entre algumas nuvens.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2014 às 16:53)

uma tartaruga 








12.5ºC e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2014 às 17:00)

Boas tardes

Extremos térmicos: *6,7ºC* / *12,3ºC*
Rajada máxima:* 84,6 km/h*

Destaques do dia de hoje:

- A sensação térmica tocou nos 0ºC, durante a madrugada aquando a passagem de um aguaceiro de granizo ( 6ºC + V.media 50 km/h)
- Às 12 horas passou uma célula  que fez a temperatura descer quase 5ºC, dos 12,3ºC passou para os 7,5ºC.
_______

Agora, estão *10,6ºC*.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Fev 2014 às 17:04)

Boas
A manhã do dia de hoje ainda foi de um aguaceiro forte e alguns moderados, mas durante a tarde melhorou bastante
Agora o céu encontra-se pouco nublado
Temperatura Atual: 10.0 °C
Pressão: 1024.3hPa


----------



## Geiras (10 Fev 2014 às 17:19)

Engraçado os gráficos de hoje


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2014 às 17:41)

Deixo aqui um registo de uma das muitas arvores que caíram aqui na zona.
Parque Marechal Carmona, Cascais.






Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/CMCascais


----------



## FranciscoAlex (10 Fev 2014 às 18:34)

Olá a todos. Há muito tempo que não venho aqui reportar mas hoje cá estou. Bem, ontem vi e ouvi a maravilha da natureza e claro segui a todo o minuto a tempestade. 
De momento não posso disponibilizar valores pois a minha estação está no segundo local de seguimento ( Sobral da Abelheira - Mafra) e venho dizer que o temporal de ontem foi tal que deu cabo da estação (PCE-FWS 20), fui avisado à pouco que a estação estava danificada..... Por um lado é chato mas por outro mostra a imponente força do vento de ontem. Agora só no fim de semana é que posso ver ao vivo os estragos. Talvez não seja grave.
Bons registos e abraços a todos. 

PS: Por aqui o céu encontra-se nublado e com vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2014 às 18:49)

FranciscoAlex disse:


> Olá a todos. Há muito tempo que não venho aqui reportar mas hoje cá estou. Bem, ontem vi e ouvi a maravilha da natureza e claro segui a todo o minuto a tempestade.
> De momento não posso disponibilizar valores pois a minha estação está no segundo local de seguimento ( Sobral da Abelheira - Mafra) e venho dizer que o temporal de ontem foi tal que deu cabo da estação (PCE-FWS 20), fui avisado à pouco que a estação estava danificada..... Por um lado é chato mas por outro mostra a imponente força do vento de ontem. Agora só no fim de semana é que posso ver ao vivo os estragos. Talvez não seja grave.
> Bons registos e abraços a todos.
> 
> PS: Por aqui o céu encontra-se nublado e com vento fraco.



Boas FranciscoAlex

Sabes se houve estragos cá em cima(cota 190m) na zona do cruzamento de  Monte Bom? 
Tenho lá um terreno, não faço a minima  ideia como estão as arvores.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (10 Fev 2014 às 20:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas FranciscoAlex
> 
> Sabes se houve estragos cá em cima(cota 190m) na zona do cruzamento de  Monte Bom?
> Tenho lá um terreno, não faço a minima  ideia como estão as arvores.




Boas. Não sei como está a situação noutros locais. Só soube mesmo da estação. Espero que não tenha havido estragos de maior no teu terreno. Desculpa não poder dar informação de momento sobre o que se passa na zona. Abraço


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Fev 2014 às 20:51)

Por aqui as rajadas do dia de ontem andaram muitas delas acima dos 100km/h
foi um dia complicado


----------



## FJC (10 Fev 2014 às 21:28)

Boas!

Hoje dei uma voltita pela zona e não vi grandes estragos. Na mata nacional existiam algumas alvores no chão, em especial em clareiras abertas pelo Gong.
Não vi algumas pois "atacaram" logo de manhã as matas para fazer limpeza (podiam levar o que resta do Gong!).
À beira mar bastante areia na estrada e reparei numa coisa bastante interessante na estrada entre a praia da Vieira e de São Pedro. As dunas estão a receber areia nova (como se vê em fotos). Quem lá passa sabe que só existia vegetação, e agora nos topos vê-se bastante.
Deixo algumas fotos tiradas.

*Garcia*



















*Um dos bares à beira mar na Vieira ficou sem parte do telhado num anexo.*



*Avenida na praia da Vieira. Vejam a quantidade de areia.*



*Vejam a deposição de areia nova na dunas.*



*Vejam a deposição de areia nova na dunas.*



*Quem conhece a praça de São Pedro que veja a quantidade de areia depositada*.







*Rico dia para banhos....*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2014 às 21:35)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Por aqui as rajadas do dia de ontem andaram muitas delas acima dos 100km/h
> foi um dia complicado



Boas

Em primeiro lugar, bem-vindo ao fórum, pelo que vejo estás a reportar do concelho de Mafra, aqui no fórum ha pouca gente do teu concelho. 

Falando nas rajadas, acredito que sim, ontem foi agreste, infelizmente ha poucos dados online de estações aí na tua zona.
No wunderground existe apenas 2 estações, sendo que uma delas apresenta grandes falhas, o que é manifestamente pouco para um concelho tão grande e tão interessante em termos climáticos. 
O SNIRH tinha muitas estações, mas entretanto aquela rede morreu, e muitas estações nem cumpriam com as normas, como por exemplo a altura do solo a que estavam instalados os anemometros.
_____

T.actual:* 9,7ºC*


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Fev 2014 às 21:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Em primeiro lugar, bem-vindo ao fórum, pelo que vejo estás a reportar do concelho de Mafra, aqui no fórum ha pouca gente do teu concelho.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pelas boas vindas.
De facto os dados são parcos e eu estou no limite Mafra/Sobral (zona franca).
Exitem dados mas com acesso limitado, existem por aqui muitos montes, montinhos e elevações interessantes diria que ~400msm >  , e todas elas têm torres eolicas que por sua vez debitam dados, pois têm em muitos casos info detalhada.

No entanto tens razão a cobertura é limitada /quase nula em termos oficiais.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2014 às 21:56)

amanha para aqui, até está razoavel


----------



## Célia Salta (10 Fev 2014 às 22:02)

david 6 disse:


> amanha para aqui, até está razoavel



boas onde e que voces vem isso?


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2014 às 22:05)

celia salta disse:


> boas onde e que voces vem isso?



aqui http://www.yr.no/, lá em cima mete o nome da localidade que queres, este sitio guia se pelo ecmwf e acha muitas localidades mesmo as mais remotas

PS: se for sertã vais ter boa chuvada


----------



## Célia Salta (10 Fev 2014 às 22:12)

david 6 disse:


> aqui http://www.yr.no/, lá em cima mete o nome da localidade que queres, este sitio guia se pelo ecmwf e acha muitas localidades mesmo as mais remotas
> 
> PS: se for sertã vais ter boa chuvada



Estou a ver que sim  
obrigado


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2014 às 22:16)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Obrigado pelas boas vindas.
> De facto os dados são parcos e eu estou no limite Mafra/Sobral (zona franca).
> Exitem dados mas com acesso limitado, existem por aqui muitos montes, montinhos e elevações interessantes diria que ~400msm >  , e todas elas têm torres eolicas que por sua vez debitam dados, pois têm em muitos casos info detalhada.
> 
> No entanto tens razão a cobertura é limitada /quase nula em termos oficiais.



Estas "perto" de uma zona que eu no próximo verão que pretendo fazer algumas algumas medições, falo no Codeçal/ Gradil, aquilo deve ser um forno brutal.
Sim exacto, existir dados existem, não temos é acesso a eles existem algumas estações ao cargo da COTHN,por exemplo, quem quiser consulta-los tem que pagar, ridiculo.
Por acaso sei que as eolicas têm dados bem detalhados, um familar meu trabalha na ENERCON e contou-me que a 19 de Janeiro de 2013 (Gong) muitos aerogeradores ai da zona saloia registaram rajadas superiores a 200 km/h  
______

*10,3ºC*


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Fev 2014 às 22:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estas "perto" de uma zona que eu no próximo verão que pretendo fazer algumas algumas medições, falo no Codeçal/ Gradil, aquilo deve ser um forno brutal.
> Sim exacto, existir dados existem, não temos é acesso a eles existem algumas estações ao cargo da COTHN.
> Por acaso sei que as eolicas têm dados bem detalhados, um familar meu trabalha na ENERCOM e contou-me que a 19 de Janeiro de 2013 (Gong) muitas aerogeradores ai da zona saloia registaram rajadas superiores a 200 km/h
> ______
> ...



Sim o Gradil é perto, muito perto, é uma zona interessante no Verão.
Mas caso tenhas tempo e te apeteça, existe na zona uma área considerável onde se obtêm registos interessantíssimos, como por exemplo as inversões térmicas, e "micro climas" engraçadaos...
Em relação aos dados é isso mesmo como dizes.
Sim no Gong as rajadas foram de 200km/k + e ontem mesmo os 130 tiveram cá..... os sinais da A8 aqui voaram, bem como outras coisas.
Olha agora estão aqui 6.7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2014 às 22:40)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Sim o Gradil é perto, muito perto, é uma zona interessante no Verão.
> Mas caso tenhas tempo e te apeteça, existe na zona uma área considerável onde se obtêm registos interessantíssimos, como por exemplo as inversões térmicas, e "micro climas" engraçadaos...



Sim é normal, essa zona tem um relevo bastante acidentado, existem locais muito abrigados, tanto favorece registos gélidos(inversões) como tórridos.
Sei que a 6 de Julho de 2013, foram registados 43ºC/44ºC naquele vale perto do Sobral da Abelheira, e um agricultor contou-me na altura que o limoal dele(localizado nessa mesma zona) ficou num mau estado, pois os limões tinham "cozido" com o calor, ou seja, é bastante revelador do potencial térmico que têm aqueles vales. Fico-me por aqui, para não fugir ao tópico. Cumprimentos. 
________

A temperatura subiu um pouco, *10,6ºC*.


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Fev 2014 às 22:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim é normal, essa zona tem um relevo bastante acidentado, existem locais muito abrigados, tanto favorece registos gélidos(inversões) como tórridos.
> Sei que a 7 de Julho de 2013, foram registados 43ºC/44ºC naquele vale perto do Sobral da Abelheira, e um agricultor contou-me na altura que o limoal dele(localizado nessa mesma zona) ficou num mau estado, pois os limões tinham "cozido" com o calor, ou seja, é bastante revelador do potencial térmico que têm aqueles vales. Fico-me por aqui, para não fugir ao tópico. Cumprimentos.
> ________
> 
> A temperatura subiu um pouco, *10,6ºC*.



Abraço  
6.9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2014 às 02:06)

T.actual: *10,9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2014 às 03:37)

minima de 8.3ºC, por agora a temperatura vai subindo sigo com 9.2ºC e 86% humidade aproxima se uns chuviscos


----------



## fhff (11 Fev 2014 às 09:03)

Manhã muito chuvosa.  Uma constante no percurso casa trabalho.  Vento moderado a forte com rajadas fortes. 11.5 graus por Sintra.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2014 às 09:07)

13,6 mm, bela chuvita desde as 2h.


----------



## Sanxito (11 Fev 2014 às 09:12)

Bom dia pessoal.
Sigo com 12,6'c 97%HR e 8.4 mm acumulados. O vento vai forte de sul, registei 50 Km/h


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Fev 2014 às 09:26)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu cinzento, chuva, vento, frio - não tanto como ontem, pelo menos o meu termómetro diz que estão 12,5º. Dia desagradável. Não gosto 



VimDePantufas disse:


> Obrigado pelas boas vindas.


Caro VimDePantufas, Bem vindo mas ... onde é a Venda das Pulgas? e quem compra pulgas?


----------



## Geiras (11 Fev 2014 às 09:28)

Tem estado a chover de forma persistente desde as 3h por vezes forte!

Sigo com 19,5mm!


----------



## Lousano (11 Fev 2014 às 09:34)

Bom dia.

Mais um dia de grande ventania, tendo a raj. max. até ao momento de 71,4km/h.

Por agora chuva fraca e 11,9ºC.

Precip: 3,0mm


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2014 às 10:18)

Boas

*13,0ºC* e * 6,6 mm*

Rajada maxima: *60 km/h*


----------



## VimDePantufas (11 Fev 2014 às 10:21)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Bom dia,
> Aqui no Marquês céu cinzento, chuva, vento, frio - não tanto como ontem, pelo menos o meu termómetro diz que estão 12,5º. Dia desagradável. Não gosto
> 
> 
> Caro VimDePantufas, Bem vindo mas ... onde é a Venda das Pulgas? e quem compra pulgas?



Bom dia,
Obrigado pelas boas vindas Maria Papoila.
Venda das Pulgas é uma pequena aldeia ~ 30 km N de Lx  situada aqui ~ 	
39.012917255828704 , -9.20405387878418
Quanto às pulgas, e dada a elevada procura, neste momento estão esgotadas, aguardamos reposição de "stock" que deverá chegar na Primavera....

Aqui chove e estão 12.2ºC


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (11 Fev 2014 às 10:30)

Bom dia muita chuva que por vezes é forte por aqui acompanhada de vento forte
Rajada máxima regista até agora: 77.2km/h
Acumulados: 14.5mm
Pressão: 1015.8hPa
Temperatura Atual: 12.5 °C


----------



## telegram (11 Fev 2014 às 10:49)

Muita chuva em Miranda do Corvo. As ribeiras sobem.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2014 às 12:06)

Chuviscos
*13,5ºC*
Vento forte
*8 mm*


----------



## JAlves (11 Fev 2014 às 12:09)

Caneças segue com *30.4mm* desde as 00h. 

Já leva *444.4mm* este ano.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (11 Fev 2014 às 12:13)

Rajada máxima a pouco registada de 88.5km/h!
Não para de chover e neste momento já vou com 20.8mm!
Pressão: 1015.8hPa
Temperatura Atual: 12.9 °C


----------



## DaniFR (11 Fev 2014 às 12:17)

Bom dia

Madrugada e manhã de chuva, em geral fraca e persistente.
*29,2mm* acumulados na estação do Pólo II.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2014 às 12:18)

JAlves disse:


> Já leva *444.4mm* este ano.



Isso é que é chover!
Aqui na zona ronda os 170 mm.


----------



## zejorge (11 Fev 2014 às 12:38)

Bom dia

Chove ininterruptamente há cerca de 5 horas, tendo acumulado 24,8 mm O vento é fraco a moderado de W com uma rajada máxima de 34 kmh. A pressão continua a baixar estando neste momento nos 1014,3 hpa A temperatura está nos 12,9 º.
O rio Tejo, está muito perto de galgar as margens, e já é bem visível através da minha webcam.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2014 às 12:53)

Bons acumulados em muitas estações.
(valores em cm)


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2014 às 13:07)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 10,5ºC

Desde as 00h tenho acumulado 10,4mm

A rajada máxima até agora foi de 58km/h 

Temperatura agora 14,3ºC

De tarde vai continuar a chuva fraca por vezes moderada até 18/19h depois acabou a chuva e o vento


----------



## ct5iul (11 Fev 2014 às 13:23)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 13.6 ºC
Temp Mini: 10.1ºC
Rajada Máxima: 42.8 km/h 


Temp atual 13.6ºC 13:20

Pressão: 1011.4Hpa 13:20
Intensidade do Vento: 18.5 km/h 13:20
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: NW
Temperatura do vento: 12.9ºC 13:20
Ponto de Orvalho: 12.1ºC 13:20
Humidade Relativa:94% 13:20
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 2.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 18.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo 13:20
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL






*NOVO *Para todos os Radioamadores e Radio Escutas o Repetidor de Odivelas Echolink na Frequencia de UHF 438.875Mhz emite as condições meteorológicas da cidade de Lisboa.
A calendarização dos anúcios é muito flexível permitindo informar o seguinte: Horas e Temperatura aos 15minutos. Previsão do tempo e Condições Actuais às Horas e Meias Horas. Alarmes Meteorológicos, sempre que estejam activados no respectivo servidor.


----------



## Geiras (11 Fev 2014 às 13:30)

E volta a chover com intensidade! 26,1mm desde a meia noite.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (11 Fev 2014 às 13:34)

Boa tarde
Por aqui 26.7 mm acumulados neste momento


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2014 às 13:54)

Por aqui o acumulado segue nos *8,9 mm*, uma miséria.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2014 às 13:59)

Por aqui tenho- Temperatura- 12.5 °C
vento- 5 km/h
Humidade- 98%
Chuva-28 mm

Chuva forte desde a madrugada, agora pela hora de almoço, passou a alguns aguaceiros fortes.
Mais logo já aqui meto umas fotos  dos ribeiros que já saltaram fora dos leitos.


----------



## Geiras (11 Fev 2014 às 14:02)

Sigo com 27mm!! Mais logo a ver se vou à ribeira de Coina ver se aquilo tem muita água


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2014 às 14:05)

sigo com 24mm e continua a chover forte


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2014 às 15:48)

*11 mm
11,8ºC*


----------



## Aurélio (11 Fev 2014 às 15:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por aqui o acumulado segue nos *8,9 mm*, uma miséria.



Despeja-lhe água por cima ... é injusto tu teres menos que aí ao lado


----------



## CapitaoChuva (11 Fev 2014 às 15:51)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Bom dia,
> Obrigado pelas boas vindas Maria Papoila.
> Venda das Pulgas é uma pequena aldeia ~ 30 km N de Lx  situada aqui ~
> 39.012917255828704 , -9.20405387878418
> ...



Eu vivo perto é da Venda das Raparigas, em Alcobaça.
Já em Lisboa, vivo no bairro da Venda Nova.

Quer fazer uma freguesia em conjunto?

A Venda das Raparigas Novas com Pulgas.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2014 às 15:58)

Aurélio disse:


> Despeja-lhe água por cima ... é injusto tu teres menos que aí ao lado



Aqui nesta zona chove sempre menos, isto já é cronico enfim,  em contra partida tenho muito mais vento que a maioria do pessoal,não se pode ter tudo.


----------



## VimDePantufas (11 Fev 2014 às 15:59)

jotenko disse:


> Eu vivo perto é da Venda das Raparigas, em Alcobaça.
> Já em Lisboa, vivo no bairro da Venda Nova.
> 
> Quer fazer uma freguesia em conjunto?
> ...



Conheço ambos sim senhor Venda das Raparigas e Venda Nova/Amadora. 
Estou de acordo com a sua sugestão, no meio de tantas freguesias, mais uma menos uma ninuém dava por isso ...
Ora o Bairro da Venda das Raparigas Novas com Pulgas era fascinante !!!!!!

1016 hPa
11.6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2014 às 16:01)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Conheço ambos sim senhor Venda das Raparigas e Venda Nova/Amadora.
> Estou de acordo com a sua sugestão, no meio de tantas freguesias, mais uma menos uma ninuém dava por isso ...
> Ora o Bairro da Venda das Raparigas Novas com Pulgas era fascinante !!!!!!



LOL por acaso acho comico os nomes de muitas localidades portuguesas.
Na minha zona existe uma localidade chamada Pai do Vento.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (11 Fev 2014 às 16:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> LOL por acaso acho comico os nomes de muitas localidades portuguesas.
> Na minha zona existe uma localidade chamada Pai do Vento.



Em Alcobaça ainda existe Monte de Bois. Tenho alguns amigos lá. 

Também me lembro do Guisado, na zona das Caldas.


----------



## VimDePantufas (11 Fev 2014 às 16:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> LOL por acaso acho comico os nomes de muitas localidades portuguesas.
> Na minha zona existe uma localidade chamada Pai do Vento.



Ehehe  pois é engraçado, mas lá fora é igual
Olha isto...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Unusual_place_names

11.6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2014 às 16:17)

Sim lá fora é igual, mas falando apenas de Portugal, temos nomes de terras que não lembram a ninguém, para mim, no topo, está a localidade de Mulher Morta (Ourem), nada bate esse lugar macabro. 
________

Bem indo ao que mais interessa.

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *9,9ºC* / *13,8ºC*
Acumulado: *11 mm*
Rajada maxima: *60 km/h*

T.actual: *12,3ºC*


----------



## Microburst (11 Fev 2014 às 16:20)

Ufa, finalmente uma pausa depois de praticamente 12 horas a chover continuamente. Por esta altura 13ºC, 98% de humidade, pressão 1016hpa e precipitação acumulada 30,2mm.


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2014 às 16:24)

A chuva acabou um pouco mais cedo do que pensava ainda assim acumulei hoje 14,6mm nada mau! Amanha mais uns mm  

12,9ºC
83,6mm este mês


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2014 às 16:40)

[URL=http://s825.photobucket.com/user/pedro_mauricio1/media/IMG_20140211_141150_zps04f61cd9.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Um pequeno ribeiro, que seca sempre no verao, vai bem fora do seu leito.
Vai desaguar, no Rio Almonda, ou seja, mais alguma água lá para os lados da Azinhaga.
Quem me dera poder guardar alguma desta água para usar no verao


----------



## CapitaoChuva (11 Fev 2014 às 16:50)

Pessoal, vou andando para o Estádio da Luz! :-)


----------



## stormy (11 Fev 2014 às 16:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim lá fora é igual, mas falando apenas de Portugal, temos nomes de terras que não lembram a ninguém, para mim, no topo, está a localidade de Mulher Morta (Ourem), nada bate esse lugar macabro.
> ________
> 
> Bem indo ao que mais interessa.
> ...




Deixa-O-Resto, Santiago do Cacem 
Á-do-Baço, Arruda dos Vinhos
Parvoriçe, Santiago do Cacem



Bom...aqui por Lisboa, Cidade Universitária, vai chovendo fraco.
Choveu bastante até há umas 2h, altura em que a frente passou...agora vai ficando mais fresco e o vento reduziu á medida que ar estável á superficie vai entrando vindo de um anticiclone a norte.


----------



## kelinha (11 Fev 2014 às 16:56)

jotenko disse:


> Pessoal, vou andando para o Estádio da Luz! :-)



Cuidado com as placas! 
Eu daqui a bocado vou mas é andando para o café para guardar mesa :P

:::::::::::

Falando de assuntos mais sérios, na zona de Pombal a chuva já começa a dar problemas e já há uma estrada cortada, e o Arunca parece estar na iminência de galgar as margens na zona ribeirinha da cidade, porque na zona do açude parece que já galgou.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (11 Fev 2014 às 16:58)

Em Lisboa já não chove mais?


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2014 às 17:01)

jotenko disse:


> Em Lisboa já não chove mais?



Pode cair algum aguaceiro mas muito pouco provável!! E nada de medos de ir para o estádio até podia as placas estar soltas que sem vento nada sai do sitio  os média é que gostam muito de alarmar ao falar que hoje vinha outro temporal


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2014 às 17:13)

Alguns problemas nos concelhos de Mafra e Torres Vedras



> *Rio Sizandro provoca inundações em Torres Vedras e Mafra*
> 
> O rio Sizandro, que atravessa os concelhos de Torres Vedras e Sobral de Monte Agraço, e os seus efluentes transbordaram, esta terça-feira, e estão a provocar inundações em várias localidades dos concelhos de Mafra e Torres Vedras.
> 
> ...



Fonte: http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3680581


----------



## Gongas (11 Fev 2014 às 17:16)

e os ribeiros aqui também galgaram as margens e o resultado foram inundações.
Felizmente os sacos de areia não deixaram a agua entrar em casa.


----------



## VimDePantufas (11 Fev 2014 às 17:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Alguns problemas nos concelhos de Mafra e Torres Vedras
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3680581


Complicado ....
Pois tem chovido a potes


----------



## Teles (11 Fev 2014 às 17:17)

Por aqui choveu bem até por volta das 16:00 de momento o sol começa a dar da sua graça precipitação acumulada até ao momento cerca de 47,3mm !
Os rios por aqui já transbordaram cobrindo já larga área de terreno!


----------



## kelinha (11 Fev 2014 às 17:18)

Gongas disse:


> e os ribeiros aqui também galgaram as margens e o resultado foram inundações.
> Felizmente os sacos de areia não deixaram a agua entrar em casa.



Estás na zona do baixo Mondego? Pelo que vi na tv toda essa zona está num estado terrível, está tudo inundado.

Depois de ouvir as notícias sobre Pombal, parece que na zona de Almagreira há uma ponte que poderá estar prestes a colapsar devido à subida do Arunca.


----------



## Gongas (11 Fev 2014 às 17:35)

kelinha disse:


> Estás na zona do baixo Mondego? Pelo que vi na tv toda essa zona está num estado terrível, está tudo inundado.
> 
> Depois de ouvir as notícias sobre Pombal, parece que na zona de Almagreira há uma ponte que poderá estar prestes a colapsar devido à subida do Arunca.



zona dos casais/ribeira de frades.
agora já desceu a agua, mas pela previsão dos próximos dias, não sei não.


----------



## Dinis93 (11 Fev 2014 às 17:42)

Cheias no caudal do *Rio Alcoa*, entre Valados dos Frades (*Nazaré*) e Bárrio (*Alcobaça*). Todas as vezes que chove mais, há esta situação, mas desta vez segundos os locais o próprio rio galgou as represas, quebrou parte de um aqueduto que passa por baixo da Linha do Oeste (da CP).

Mais à frente da zona das fotos, há estradas em que as correntes das ribeiras (pequenas) se tornaram em lagos enormes e correm em cima da estrada. Passa-se de carro... à justa. 
Mas nota-se que as terras irão demorar *muito* à voltar à normalidade. E estas situações repetem-se por inúmeros locais (maioritariamente agrícolas) dos dois concelhos.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2014 às 17:49)

23,4 mm, belíssimo evento, melhor que a porcaria de domingo pra segunda .


----------



## romeupaz (11 Fev 2014 às 18:07)

Desculpem ser do facebook!
Cheias Leiria
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152291684260739.1073741828.220330200738&type=1


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2014 às 19:22)

Cheias no Ribatejo- Azinhaga(Facebook)
Autor-José Guia
https://www.facebook.com/thezemax/media_set?set=a.695397383844702.1073741834.100001233390934&type=1


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2014 às 19:32)

rio sorraia em coruche (desceu um pouco, mas irá certamente subir devido à chuva que caiu hoje)






ribeira aqui na fajarda (esta subiu, como é mais estreita enche mais depressa)
lado oeste a ribeira e depois a cheia











lado este a ribeira e a cheia













acumulado de hoje 28mm


----------



## kelinha (11 Fev 2014 às 22:09)

O Arunca segue cheio de força.

Vídeo dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Pombal


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Fev 2014 às 23:22)

Boas noites

Hoje o dia foi marcado por chuva constante desde as 02/03h até por volta das 16 horas.

Em *Caneças*, como seria de esperar, um acumulado bastante generoso, tendo acumulado 44.2mm, sendo assim o dia mais chuvoso deste ano naquela região.

O acumulado mensal já vai nos 195.4mm e o anual nos 458.2mm


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2014 às 23:28)

Boas noites

Vento nulo em Alcabideche 

O céu  apresenta-se limpo, humidade relativa brutal, a tocar nos 100%.
Temperatura actual/minima : *9,3ºC*
_____

*Torres Vedras* segue com inversão térmica, *7,5ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2014 às 00:11)

Registos(actualizados) - 11/2/14 

Extremos térmicos: *9,2ºC* / *13,8ºC*
Acumulado: *10,9 mm*
Rajada máxima: *60 km/h*


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2014 às 00:29)

vento nulo e 9.9ºC


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (12 Fev 2014 às 00:46)

O mau tempo já provocou por aqui perto cheias junto à cidade de Torres Vedras


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2014 às 00:51)

amanhã ver se tenho sorte com alguma trovoada, cape nos 300 e tal, li negativo era bom



PS: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Meteoscalalert/114372675429482?fref=ts  visitem e metem gosto


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2014 às 00:57)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> O mau tempo já provocou por aqui perto cheias junto à cidade de Torres Vedras



Já li sobre isso, o Sizandro transbordou não foi?
Segundo vi existe uma estrada cortada junto ao Paul.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (12 Fev 2014 às 00:57)

Já agora deixo aqui os acumulados de precipitação do dia que acabou de terminar que ficou em 29.2mm


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (12 Fev 2014 às 01:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já li sobre isso, o Sizandro transbordou não foi?
> Segundo vi existe uma estrada cortada junto ao Paul.



Sim foi isso mesmo a estrada até teve que ser cortada porque ficou intransitável
A água até tapava a estrada!

Já agora vo ver se passo à fase seguinte que vai ser criar uma conta num desses sites que vocês têm para a hospedagem das fotografias que se quer por aqui no forum
Já agora Jonas em que site fazes hospedagem das fotos que metes aqui no forum?


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2014 às 01:12)

Uso este, é muito bom http://tinypic.com/index.php, nem precisas de conta, depois é só copiar o código e colar nos posts.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (12 Fev 2014 às 01:16)

Ok muito obrigado
Já adicionei o site aos favoritos


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2014 às 01:25)

Às 22:35 o ponto de situação era este:







Fonte: http://torresvedrasweb.com/informacoes/cheias-e-inundacoes-11-02-2013/


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2014 às 02:38)

a subir 10.1ºC 90% humidade e nevoeiro


----------



## peteluis (12 Fev 2014 às 09:41)

Ainda no rescaldo de Domingo, Santarém Zona Industrial:


----------



## VimDePantufas (12 Fev 2014 às 11:13)

Bom dia,

Hoje, e até ao momento, temos tido mais um dia de chuva por cá, longe do que choveu ontem mas continua...

Devido à baixa nebulosidade, os montes aqui em redor não se vislumbram.

A pressão atmosférica é de 1018 hPa e a temperatura no momento é de 13.4ºC .


----------



## CapitaoChuva (12 Fev 2014 às 11:22)

Dinis93 disse:


> Cheias no caudal do *Rio Alcoa*, entre Valados dos Frades (*Nazaré*) e Bárrio (*Alcobaça*). Todas as vezes que chove mais, há esta situação, mas desta vez segundos os locais o próprio rio galgou as represas, quebrou parte de um aqueduto que passa por baixo da Linha do Oeste (da CP).
> 
> Mais à frente da zona das fotos, há estradas em que as correntes das ribeiras (pequenas) se tornaram em lagos enormes e correm em cima da estrada. Passa-se de carro... à justa.
> Mas nota-se que as terras irão demorar *muito* à voltar à normalidade. E estas situações repetem-se por inúmeros locais (maioritariamente agrícolas) dos dois concelhos.



O Rio Alcoa também inundou a estrada de Mendalvo...


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (12 Fev 2014 às 11:32)

Boas deixo aqui três imagens que tirei ontem aqui nas proximidades que mostram realmente o estado que o Rio Sizandro deixou as margens.
É também possivel ver um caminho a ser completamente coberto pelas águas do Rio Sizandro que transbordaram






[/IMG]









[/IMG]


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2014 às 11:32)

*13,9ºC* e *1,5 mm*
____



peteluis disse:


> Ainda no rescaldo de Domingo, Santarém Zona Industrial:



Boas peteluis,

Na Picanceira houve alguns estragos? Falo do evento de Domingo.

Lá perto, segundo os meus familiares caíram algumas arvores, e voaram placas de zinco, mas nada de grave.


----------



## JLeiria (12 Fev 2014 às 12:33)

Bom dia!

A parte baixa das famosas Termas de Monte Real (Spa, tratamentos, zona de lazer)










Imagens: Jornal Região de Leiria (Na sua página do Facebook estão mais fotos)


----------



## Nuno_1010 (12 Fev 2014 às 13:10)

BARRAGEM DE SÃO DOMINGOS - ATOUGUIA DA BALEIA - PENICHE 11/02/2014 23h


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2014 às 14:38)

Vai entrando muito nevoeiro.


----------



## Geiras (12 Fev 2014 às 14:40)

*Jonas_87*, já arranjei outro spot junto à ribeira de Coina


----------



## Pisfip (12 Fev 2014 às 14:52)

Boa tarde. Manhã muito chuvosa, com períodos mesmo intensos. 
A tarde segue com o mesmo. 

15.2ºc e muita humidade.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Fev 2014 às 15:22)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia encoberto. Temperatura relativamente estável, em lentíssima subida, nos 14,7ºC actuais. 97% de humidade.

1019 hPa de pressão e vento moderado do quadrante Oeste.

Mínima de *9,3ºC*.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (12 Fev 2014 às 16:46)

Já estou a ficar francamente farto de chuva. Não aguento mesmo mais.


----------



## VimDePantufas (12 Fev 2014 às 16:56)

jotenko disse:


> Já estou a ficar francamente farto de chuva. Não aguento mesmo mais.



É preciso é calma, outros dias virão
Por aqui agora não chove mas tem chovido praticamente até agora com alguns intervalos pelo meio.
A temperatura está nos 13.9ºC e a pressão subiu para 1019 hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2014 às 17:37)

Boas tardes

Sigo com chuviscos e vento moderado.
*13,9ºC
2,3 mm*
_____________________



Geiras disse:


> *Jonas_87*, já arranjei outro spot junto à ribeira de Coina



Então, spot para ir ao banho?
Falando a sério, parece-me bem, quanto mais sul,melhor(menor será a temperatura/inversão térmica mais intensa), qualquer dia estás a fazer registos junto a Casais da Serra, isso é que era. 
Força nisso.


----------



## rbsmr (12 Fev 2014 às 17:45)

Boas tardes!
Sigo com 14.4ºC
Rajada máxima 47 km/h (às 14.27)
Pressão 1019.3hpa 
Acumulado dia de hoje: 1,2 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2014 às 18:19)

Começa a entrar muito nevoeiro na zona.
*13,5ºC* e *3,3 mm*

2 registos do nevoeiro.


----------



## dASk (12 Fev 2014 às 19:32)

Boa noite, por aqui tem estado a chover fraco mas constante nas ultimas horas, agora acalmou um pouco, tempo muito húmido, sigo com *4,8mm* acumulados. Olhando para o radar está ali algo mais intenso a entrar a Oeste de Lisboa com progressão para a margem sul.. a ver se a chuva passa a moderada  Sigo o mês com *106,4mm*!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2014 às 19:36)

Aquilo que está no radar, passou por aqui, não foi nada de especial, apenas chuva fraca. 

*3,8 mm*


----------



## dASk (12 Fev 2014 às 19:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aquilo que está no radar, passou por aqui, não foi nada de especial, apenas chuva fraca.
> 
> *3,8 mm*



Não terá passado um pouco a sul? já vejo em que estado chega aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2014 às 19:44)

dASk disse:


> Não terá passado um pouco a sul? já vejo em que estado chega aqui



A estação onde retiro os dados fica a sul, e não registou grande alteração no acumulado, rendeu 0,5m em alguns minutos.
No radar 19:20 UTC ve-se um ponto verde claro a passar por aqui, talvez o "pico".


----------



## Geiras (12 Fev 2014 às 19:53)

Hoje sigo com 6,6mm!


----------



## dASk (12 Fev 2014 às 19:54)

Eu gosto mais de ver os máximos de reflectividade e esses parece que são mais intensos a sul, já chove aqui e pingas bem mais grossas do que durante todo o dia de hoje 

Edit: demasiado a sul para mim até.. eheh tá bom pra ti Geiras :P


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Fev 2014 às 22:37)

Dia típico britanico por aqui... temp 14.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2014 às 22:39)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Dia típico britanico por aqui... temp 14.5ºC



Mesmo, cá em cima sigo com *14,1ºC* e nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## Geiras (12 Fev 2014 às 22:41)

*DaSk* Acumulou apenas mais 0,3mm, ficando assim com 6,9mm hoje... 

No ano passado, no dia 12 levava apenas 6,7mm mensais acumulados, este ano já levo 131,1mm!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2014 às 23:09)

Geiras disse:


> No ano passado, no dia 12 levava apenas 6,7mm mensais acumulados, este ano já levo 131,1mm!!!



Em contra partida tinhas noites bem frias.
Geiras reparte aí o teu acumulado(131,1mm) pelo o pessoal de Cascais. 
Aqui está nos 70 mm.


----------



## peteluis (12 Fev 2014 às 23:57)

Picanceira, chuva fraca,
13,9graus
Vento 35km/h
1012hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2014 às 01:05)

*Dados de ontem - 12/2/14*

Temperatura minima: *8,9ºC*
Temperatura maxima: *14,8ºC*
Rajada maxima: *40 km/h*
Precipitação acumulada: *4,1 mm*
_____________

Agora:

Nevoeiro
Chuviscos
*14,2ºC
0,3 mm*


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2014 às 01:16)

E vão 204mm em Caneças este mês.

E chove, chove, chove. Nevoeiro e chuva fraca.
Água por todo o lado.


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2014 às 03:40)

desilusão, chuva fraca só, estava à espera de moderado, mas passou tudo a norte 

15.1ºC 96% humidade


----------



## Agreste (13 Fev 2014 às 10:04)

Leiria: Vivenda desliza em encosta e deixa família sem lar

http://www.diarioleiria.pt/noticias/leiria-vivenda-desliza-em-encosta-e-deixa-familia-sem-lar


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Fev 2014 às 10:58)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês está céu muito nublado, chuviscos a cair de vez em quando e uma humidade no ar bastante desagradável. Não parece haver vento e o termómetro diz que estão 16º. O meu pequeno jardim de calçada portuguesa está verde 







Eu, que adoro comprar calçado, não tenho nem um par de botas de borracha (nem Hunter!). Pela primeira vez em vários anos ponderei, neste últimos dias, a hipótese de comprar umas galochas à "_lava-ruas_". Será? 

p.s. Não coloco mais gostos em fotos/previsões de chuvas, rios a transbordar, casas a escorregar etc. Bullying ao mau tempo. Pode ser que passe 

EDIT 11h08m
Resultou. Uma aberta aqui no Marquês


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2014 às 12:00)

14,5ºC e 1,5 mm.

Em principio, temperatura não vai baixar dos 13/14ºC, até amanha à tarde, por essa altura o vento rodará de SO para NO e por consequência haverá um bom arrefecimento, ate lá, vai imperar a sauna.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2014 às 13:33)

16,0ºC , apareceu o cancro do sol a temperatura dispára logo.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2014 às 13:39)

15,7ºC e 88% de HR.


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2014 às 13:51)

Céu muito nublado e 17,9ºC com 80%Hr dia bem abafado! 

De madrugada caíram 2,6mm


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2014 às 14:17)

Mais 6,0mm hoje, fruto de chuva fraca e por vezes persistente durante a madrugada e manhã!

Já lá vão 138,3mm este mês!!


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2014 às 14:19)

2.5mm hoje e 17.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2014 às 17:45)

Boas

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *13,2ºC* / *16,0ºC* 

Chuvisca bem, *14,4ºC* e vento moderado.
*1,8 mm*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (13 Fev 2014 às 18:00)

Boa tarde por aqui céu muito nublado e dia de apenas alguns aguaceiros fracos
Acumulados até agora: 2.3mm
Temperatura Atual: 14.7 °C
Pressão: 1019.9hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2014 às 18:07)

O acumulado passou dos *1,5 mm* para os actuais *3 mm*.
Já não chove.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (13 Fev 2014 às 19:29)

Parece que nunca mais volta o bom tempo, han?


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2014 às 19:58)

Boas

Muito nevoeiro, ainda mais denso que ontem. 
*14,3ºC* e *3,8 mm*


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2014 às 20:04)

Boas

Aqui não há cá nada de nevoeiros, ainda que tenha 98%HR 

Sigo com 7,2mm acumulados e 15,0ºC actuais.


----------



## Microburst (13 Fev 2014 às 20:19)

Aqui não se vê literalmente um palmo à frente do nariz, mas também estão 100% de humidade relativa, e chove fraco a moderado tal e qual como o vento.


----------



## rbsmr (13 Fev 2014 às 20:54)

Pressão 1017.8hpa
Temperatura : 15 °C
Precipitação acumulada no dia: 3.0mm


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2014 às 21:09)

Nevoeiro denso, temperatura estagnada nos *14,2ºC*, a sauna continuará assim ao longo da madrugada e manhã de amanhã.


----------



## Lousano (13 Fev 2014 às 22:09)

Boa noite.

Finalmente um dia fantástico, com temperaturas amenas, muita chuva durante a noite, e alguns raios de sol durante o dia.

Tmax: 16,6ºC

Tmin: 13,6ºC

Precip: 7,9mm


----------



## romeupaz (13 Fev 2014 às 22:45)

Quando digo que Leiria é diferente.... 
Hoje não parou de chover praticamente o dia todo, embora de forma ligeira... levo já mais de 10mm


----------



## Geopower (13 Fev 2014 às 22:56)

chuva fraca persistente pelo centro de Lisboa. Humidade por todo o lado


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2014 às 00:42)

Boas noites

Tudo na mesma, nevoeiro cerrado e *14,1ºC*.

Segundo o ECM, a tarde de hoje promete ser interessante, por essa altura, o pós-frontal, pode render uns bons mm,e dado o arrefecimento, quem sabe, umas pedras de granizo,vamos ver.
_________

No dia 12,anteontem, apareceu uma nova estação no WU, mais uma no concelho de Cascais, a estação encontra-se junto a São Domingos de Rana.

Fica o link: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBOND2


----------



## romeupaz (14 Fev 2014 às 11:51)

Parecem ser bastante altas


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Fev 2014 às 11:54)

Bom dia,
Por aqui o Sol aparece por entre as nuvens e para já não chove.
A mínima foi de 12.9ºC e estão agora 16.4ºC

Mais logo deverão cair uns mm's interessantes, veremos


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2014 às 12:25)

Está cá um bafo na rua. 

T.actual: *16,4ºC* (a máxima de ontem já foi batida)


----------



## MicaMito (14 Fev 2014 às 13:02)

Vento moderado com rajadas fortes e cai chuva miudinha mas certinha!


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Fev 2014 às 13:15)

Ainda não chove por aqui, mas não deverá demorar muito mais a verificar pelas imagens de radar e satélite.
A pressão atmosférica já se encontra nos 1009 hPa a temperatura é de 17.3ºC.  O vento tem vindo a aumentar de intesidade com várias rajadas de SO a atingir valores de 70Kmh e até um pouco mais.


----------



## MicaMito (14 Fev 2014 às 13:25)

tá a ficar mais grossa a chuva!
T-13ºc
P-1010hPa(fixos)
o vento perdeu um pouco a intensidade!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2014 às 13:41)

T.maxima: *16,7ºC*

Agora, *15,2ºC* e vento forte.

A precipitação já anda perto.


----------



## MicaMito (14 Fev 2014 às 13:56)

Cheirame que vai ficar tudo alagado outra vez !!!

EDIT:em 40 min passou de 4.7mm para 14.0mm e continua!!!
Pressão a descer!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (14 Fev 2014 às 14:28)

Boas
Céu um pouco carregado a norte e já começa cair algumas pingas
O vento encontra-se moderado com rajadas fortes


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2014 às 14:30)

A linha já entrou na zona Oeste, lá para os lados da Lourinhã, como previsto o vento rodou e a temperatura caiu para os 11ºC.
___

14,7ºC e vento forte.


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Fev 2014 às 14:34)

A chuva entrou sem pedir licença, já cai !
A temperatura desce a pique 14.5ºC 

http://bit.ly/1jELQQC


----------



## barts (14 Fev 2014 às 14:39)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Boas
> Céu um pouco carregado a norte e já começa cair algumas pingas
> O vento encontra-se moderado com rajadas fortes




E agora desabou a chover...


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (14 Fev 2014 às 14:46)

Chove bem por aqui neste momento e a precipitação começa acumular neste momento com 0.8mm
Temperatura Atual: 11.0 °C
Pressão: 1010.0hPa
Vento neste momento deu para notar que de sudoeste roudou para noroeste


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2014 às 14:48)

VimdePantufas, qual é a temperatura por aí?
__________

14,8ºC, começou a pingar.


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Fev 2014 às 14:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> VimdePantufas, qual é a temperatura por aí?
> __________
> 
> 14,8ºC, começou a pingar.


Aqui desceu para os 13.8ºC
EDIT Chove a POTES


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (14 Fev 2014 às 14:51)

A temperatura aqui estava entre 14 a 15ºC, mas quando começou chover desceu para os 11ºC.
O Vim de Pantufas neste momento também deve estar a registar uma temperatura mais baixa semelhante ao que se está registar agora.


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Fev 2014 às 14:52)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> A temperatura aqui estava entre 14 a 15ºC, mas quando começou chover desceu para os 11ºC.
> O Vim de Pantufas neste momento também deve estar a registar uma temperatura mais baixa semelhante ao que se está registar agora.



É uma descida constante estão agora 13.2ºC


----------



## fhff (14 Fev 2014 às 14:53)

Grande rega, agora em Sintra. Chuva forte durante alguns minutos...aina cai.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2014 às 14:54)

Sim é normal Miguel_DKS, aqui ainda vou com 14,9ºC, vamos ver quantos ºC desce, talvez uns 3/3,5ºC.

A linha está proxima.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2014 às 14:56)

Por aqui estou com céu nublado, e escuro para NW. 

Ainda não chove, com 16.9ºC e vento forte.


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Fev 2014 às 14:58)

Aqui já desceu para para os 12.3ºC e muito vento à mistura ...

Para seguir também http://bit.ly/1gfPlcX


----------



## barts (14 Fev 2014 às 15:02)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> A temperatura aqui estava entre 14 a 15ºC, mas quando começou chover desceu para os 11ºC.
> O Vim de Pantufas neste momento também deve estar a registar uma temperatura mais baixa semelhante ao que se está registar agora.



És de que zona de Torres?


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Fev 2014 às 15:06)

11.2ºC
1009 hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2014 às 15:08)

Chove bem, temperatura em queda, *11,8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2014 às 15:12)

Momentos antes de começar a chover esta nuvem passava a NE da zona.







____

Bom arrefecimento, *10,8ºC*!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Fev 2014 às 15:22)

Chuva torrencial neste momento com rajadas de vento fortes também!!


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Fev 2014 às 15:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Momentos antes de começar a chover esta nuvem passava a NE da zona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente instantaneo esse Jonas_87 
Existe por aí um "shear" interessante a avaliar pela foto ....
Aqui entretanto a temperatura já baixou para os 10.3ºC, com a chegada da massa de ar frio que vem atràs vai ficar engraçado para os n/amigos que se encontram mais a N


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2014 às 15:27)

*10,2ºC*, desceu bem.

Rendeu *2,0 mm*


----------



## NSousa (14 Fev 2014 às 15:28)

Chuva forte e caleiras ao rubro!


----------



## Gilmet (14 Fev 2014 às 15:30)

Boa tarde.

A entrada da frente fez com que a temperatura caísse dos *15,9ºC* para os actuais *11,5ºC*.

1010 hPa de pressão e vento moderado de NO (315º), com 83% de humidade.


----------



## Sanxito (14 Fev 2014 às 15:51)

Boas pessoal.
Andei uns dias afastado, muito trabalho, o que para mim é bom sinal. 
Ontem pela primeira vez em 2 anos de existência, a minha estação registou 100% HR, até julgava que só assinalava 99% como valor máximo. Enfim, sempre a aprender. Hoje o vento tem estado bem forte, já registei 64 Km/h pelas 14h00 quando saí de casa, e a média dos 10 minutos anteriores estava pelos 33,4 Km/h, ainda não chovia, mas agora está a chegar-lhe com força. Ontem e hoje já registei também valores máximos de temperatura de 16.9ºc.


----------



## Geiras (14 Fev 2014 às 16:09)

E chove torrencialmente pela Qta. do Conde.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2014 às 18:18)

*10,0ºC* e *6,3 mm*.

Chove fraco.


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2014 às 19:50)

sigo com 14.0mm e continua a chover de forma fraca a moderada


----------



## newlazeradg (14 Fev 2014 às 19:59)

boa noite membros

peço desculpa pela minha longa ausência mas o a minha estação meteorológica avariou-se.
em breve vou comprar uma nova.
um abraço.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2014 às 20:36)

*10,3ºC* e *7,9 mm*.

O acumulado mensal chegou hoje aos *80 mm*.


*Caneças* vai nos *234 mm*,impressionante.


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2014 às 21:36)

17.5mm e continua a acumular


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2014 às 21:59)

David6, diz-me uma coisa, é possível a cheia do rio sorraia chegar á zona da estação de Coruche do IPMA ? Ou isso nunca aconteceu?
______

*9,1ºC 
9,2 mm*

Chuva fraca


----------



## DaniFR (14 Fev 2014 às 22:06)

Mais um dia de chuva, *25,7mm* acumulados.

A média em Fevereiro é de 105,6mm e esta estação já vai com 177,8mm.


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2014 às 22:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> David6, diz-me uma coisa, é possível a cheia do rio sorraia chegar á zona da estação de Coruche do IPMA ? Ou isso nunca aconteceu?
> ______
> 
> *9,1ºC
> ...



acho que isso nunca aconteceu, eu nem tenho bem a certeza onde se situa a estação, dizem que é algures na zona industrial e a cheia do sorraia não chega lá, o máximo da cheia (desde que fizeram o muro em coruche, senão incluia a baixa de coruche toda ) é tipo esta imagem que vou mostrar


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2014 às 22:28)

Segundo essa ilustração pode chegar bem perto, é o que dá toda aquela área ser bastante plana.

A estação de Coruche fica aqui: https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.9398...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sGZHHOryT1RjZql4zpJPpYg!2e0
faz zoom e vês la o fundo a torre dela.
______

Parou de chover, *9,7 mm* , nada mau.


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2014 às 22:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Segundo essa ilustração pode chegar bem perto, é o que dá toda aquela área ser bastante plana.
> 
> A estação de Coruche fica aqui: https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.9398...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sGZHHOryT1RjZql4zpJPpYg!2e0
> faz zoom e vês la o fundo a torre dela.
> ...




unhhh tanta vez que passei ai na estrada e nunca reparei  , então ai já está um bocado perigoso, penso que naquelas cheias grandes já possa chegar ai, vale do sorraia todo plano e à volta montes, dai chamado vale do sorraia, quando é cheia todo o vale enche de água

18.2mm por aqui


----------



## JAlves (14 Fev 2014 às 22:55)

Isto é que tem sido chover! 

Caneças atingiu agora os *500mm*...em mês e meio!


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2014 às 23:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Segundo essa ilustração pode chegar bem perto, é o que dá toda aquela área ser bastante plana.
> 
> A estação de Coruche fica aqui: https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.9398...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sGZHHOryT1RjZql4zpJPpYg!2e0
> faz zoom e vês la o fundo a torre dela.
> ...



Também conheço razoavelmente bem a zona e acho que tem que ser uma cheia muito grande para lá chegar, não deve ser assim tão fácil, porque a lezíria do Sorraia ainda é larga nessa zona, apesar de ser muito plano tem muito que alagar até chegar aí.


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2014 às 23:45)

MSantos disse:


> Também conheço razoavelmente bem a zona e acho que tem que ser uma cheia muito grande para lá chegar, não deve ser assim tão fácil, porque a lezíria do Sorraia ainda é larga nessa zona, apesar de ser muito plano tem muito que alagar até chegar aí.



exacto, acho que só naquelas cheias mesmo grandes, que até chega a cortar a estrada nacional que vai para o montijo (essa estrada que passa ai junto da estação, mas mais lá para a frente) é que possa chegar ai, a cheia de agora é razoavel, mas não é das maiores

18.9mm


----------



## Cenomaniano (14 Fev 2014 às 23:46)

Caiu, há 5 minutos, um raio perto da Roca. Será algum aparato??


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Fev 2014 às 23:52)

Cenomaniano disse:


> Caiu, há 5 minutos, um raio perto da Roca. Será algum aparato??



Confirmo também a audição cerca das 23.40 (+/-) trovejou .....


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2014 às 23:54)

Cenomaniano disse:


> Caiu, há 5 minutos, um raio perto da Roca. Será algum aparato??



Epa eu às 23:40, vi um grande clarão fiquei a toa, entao foi trovoada, mas não ouvi barulho.


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Fev 2014 às 23:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Epa eu às 23:40, vi um grande clarão fiquei a toa, entao foi trovoada, mas não ouvi barulho.



Presumo que sim .... ouviu-se aqui nitidamente, ouvi barulho não vi relampago


----------



## david 6 (15 Fev 2014 às 00:00)

acumulado de ontem 19.7mm


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2014 às 00:15)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Presumo que sim .... ouviu-se aqui nitidamente, ouvi barulho não vi relampago



Imagem do radar referente à hora do relâmpago, 23:40 UTC.






O relâmpago deve ter sido numa daquelas células.


----------



## VimDePantufas (15 Fev 2014 às 00:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Imagem do radar referente à hora do relâmpago, 23:40 UTC.
> 
> O relâmpago deve ter sido numa daquelas células.



Sim tens razão. O estranho é não existir até agora qualquer registo de descarga eléctrica...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2014 às 00:24)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Sim tens razão. O estranho é não existir até agora qualquer registo de descarga eléctrica...



Às vezes acontece, mesmo o IPMA, possivelmente nem vai ter nenhum registo no seu detector mais próximo da zona, que é o de Alverca.


----------



## criz0r (15 Fev 2014 às 00:25)

Boa noite, por estes lados chove desde cerca das 14h e 30 alternando períodos de maior intensidade. 
Entretanto acalmou um pouco sem chuva de momento e vento fraco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Fev 2014 às 00:53)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Sim tens razão. O estranho é não existir até agora qualquer registo de descarga eléctrica...



Há também que relembrar que o mãos de DEA's não é em tempo-real... Mas sim, o mapa de descargas do IPMA é mais uma coisa que anda em decadência no site.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2014 às 10:36)

Bons dias

*Dados de ontem*

Temperatura minima:* 9,1ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *16,7ºC*
Rajada máxima: *55 km/h*
Acumulado: *9,9 mm*
________

Agora, algum sol, e *11,5ºC*.
A minima da madrugada foi de *8,9ºC*, mas será facilmente batida, dado que vem aí uma madrugada fria.

A estação de Alvega(finalmente on!) deve ir aos negativos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Fev 2014 às 10:41)

Bom dia! 

Despertei com um sol maravilhoso!


----------



## VimDePantufas (15 Fev 2014 às 11:19)

Bom dia,

A temp min. esta noite ficou pelos 7.6ºC (5.30am)
De momento 11.2ºC com sol e núvens


----------



## Aspvl (15 Fev 2014 às 11:28)

Segundo o Sat24 aproxima-se alguma actividade eléctrica!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2014 às 12:45)

Dia bastante fresco, registo agora *11,5ºC*.
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## rbsmr (15 Fev 2014 às 15:44)

Dia sem história aqui em Lisboa


----------



## criz0r (15 Fev 2014 às 16:31)

Caparica mais uma vez (4ª ou 5ª vez este ano) on fire!

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/costa-da-caparica/


----------



## João Esteves (15 Fev 2014 às 16:57)

Boa Tarde,

Dia mais fresco hoje, com uma máxima de 12.8 ºC.
Neste momento, 11.7 ºC com vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2014 às 17:01)

T.maxima: *12,7ºC*
Acumulado: *0,8 mm*
______

T.actual: *11,1ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Fev 2014 às 18:20)

Boa tarde,
Hora de almoço com tempo fantástico na linha de Cascais. Inverno quase a terminar  Na Parede cerca das 14h30 estava assim:







O mar estava grande mas não gigantesco todavia forte e caprichoso. Junto ao Sargo, assim:


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2014 às 18:52)

Aguaceiro de granizo.
*9,1ºC*


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2014 às 18:53)

Já está o sensor na Rib. de Coina, à espera de uma madrugada gélida 
















Jonas, aposta um valor mínimo


----------



## Gilmet (15 Fev 2014 às 19:13)

Aguaceiro moderado com algum granizo à mistura e 9,6ºC de temperatura.

1017 hPa de pressão.

Máxima de *12,0ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2014 às 19:41)

Geiras disse:


> Já está o sensor na Rib. de Coina, à espera de uma madrugada gélida
> 
> Jonas, aposta um valor mínimo



Aposto nos -0,5ºC. 
________

Olhando para o radar aproximam-se mais umas quantas células.


----------



## QTT (15 Fev 2014 às 19:57)

Desde há cerca de 30 min. que começou um aguaceiro na zona de Massamá. De granizo, por vezes...


----------



## VimDePantufas (15 Fev 2014 às 20:01)

Dia com pouco para contar por estes lados.
Que tenha dado conta apenas um aguaceiro ao início da tarde.

Neste momento 7.8ºC


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2014 às 20:03)

Acabei de vir da ribeira, tive de lá ir fazer reset aos dados que me esqueci...e não é que já estavam *6,8ºC*, há cerca de 10 minutos??!! 

Por cá sigo com 9,6ºC!!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2014 às 20:12)

Por falar em inversões térmicas, no dia 9 deste mês apareceu no Wu uma estação na zona de Ourem, por sinal, encontra-se no fundo de vale, a poucos metros de uma  ribeira. Apresenta grande potencial, faço ideia no Verão, estação para acompanhar.

Por lá, a temperatura já vai nos 4,3ºC, com brisa de Oeste, fruto da inversão.

link:http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISANTARM3&day=15&month=02&year=2014

Carta militar - localização da estação:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Fev 2014 às 22:43)

Boas noites

Neste momento céu limpo, ambiente bastante húmido, 7.7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2014 às 22:47)

T.actual: *7,8ºC*

Em principio, a minima deve cair aos 4ºC, vamos ver.
Já fazia falta uma noite fria. 
___

Geiras, o sensor auriol já deve estar a passar mal.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Fev 2014 às 23:11)

Boa noite

Regressaram as noites frias de inversão térmica. 
Sigo com *4,5ºC*, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. 
Máxima: *12,2ºC*



jonas_87 disse:


> Por falar em inversões térmicas, no dia 9 deste mês apareceu no Wu uma estação na zona de Ourem, por sinal, encontra-se no fundo de vale, a poucos metros de uma  ribeira. Apresenta grande potencial, faço ideia no Verão, estação para acompanhar.
> 
> Por lá, a temperatura já vai nos 4,3ºC, com brisa de Oeste, fruto da inversão.


Vinha agora mesmo falar disso. Só hoje é que reparei nessa nova estação, que parece ter um bom potencial para inversões térmicas. 
Neste momento segue com 1,9ºC, à frente de Barreira de Água que segue com 2,6ºC.


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2014 às 23:12)

Já deve ir nos 3ºC 

Por aqui sigo com 6,0ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2014 às 23:27)

DaniFR disse:


> Vinha agora mesmo falar disso. Só hoje é que reparei nessa nova estação, que parece ter um bom potencial para inversões térmicas.
> Neste momento segue com 1,9ºC, à frente de Barreira de Água que segue com 2,6ºC.



Por acaso não me surpreende, se reparamos a carta militar(uma das melhores ferramentas para analisar inversões), vemos que a estação encontra-se colada à ribeira, junto a uma encosta exposta a norte, a propria rede hidrografica é densa, ou seja, ar frio vem de muitos sitios,  diria mesmo que tem um grande potencial para inversões.
Vamos ver, até onde vai a minima. 
______

*7,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2014 às 00:45)

A noite vai ficando bastante fresca, *6,6ºC*.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (16 Fev 2014 às 01:07)

Boas.
Este dia de hoje que acabou de passar o sol espreitou a maioria das vezes contudo por volta do inicio da tarde caiu um forte aguaceiro que sucedeu ainda alguns fracos até agora que quase não deram para acumular pois foi só algumas pingas.
Acumulado de hoje 2.5 mm em que grande parte do resultado foi do forte aguaceiro.
Temperatura Atual: 7.3 °C
Pressão: 1020.5hPa
Quanto ao vento foi maioritariamente fraco a moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2014 às 01:30)

Chuviscos e *7,0ºC*.

Não estava a contar com esta.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (16 Fev 2014 às 01:35)

Chuva e granizo em Peniche


----------



## david 6 (16 Fev 2014 às 04:11)

5.2ºC e wind chill 2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2014 às 09:26)

Boas

Minima de *4,2ºC*. 

T.actual: *7,5ºC*


----------



## Thomar (16 Fev 2014 às 10:05)

Bom dia! 
Sol e umas belas mínimas aqui na zona: 

Cabanas *+2,9ºC*
Azeitão *+2,1ºC*
Quinta do Conde *+1,8ºC!!!*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2014 às 10:09)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia!
> Sol e umas belas mínimas aqui na zona:
> 
> Cabanas *+2,9ºC*
> ...



Falta saber a minima junto à ribeira da Coina, o sensor auriol do Geiras deve ter congelado...ontem apostei nos -0,5ºC, vamos ver.


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2014 às 10:36)

Acho que temos aqui um problemazinho.... 

E agora?? 

Jonas, o que diz a tua experiência com sensores auriol no exterior?

O sensor interior estava entre os 2 pratos, dentro duma luva... o exterior, estava suspenso pelo fio, que passava no meio do prato inferior (que tem um furo) e estava mesmo debaixo desse prato, exposto....


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2014 às 10:53)

Geiras disse:


> Acho que temos aqui um problemazinho....
> 
> E agora??
> Jonas, o que diz a tua experiência com sensores auriol no exterior?
> ...



Epa estava a contar com um registo de temperatura mais baixo. 
Em tempos aconteceu-me o mesmo, mas sinceramente nunca liguei muito ao sensor interior,alias nem chegava a compara-los.

Agora, falando no sensor exterior, se estava exposto e devidamente protegido, acho estranho a temperatura não ter descido mais,a diferença entre a minima da tua estação e a do sensor, é  demasiado pequena.


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2014 às 10:55)

O sensor vai ficar para testes, hei-de enfiá-lo dentro do RS da estação e ver os valores interior e exterior...


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2014 às 10:58)

Ontem quando tinha 9,8ºC na estação, no sensor exterior da Auriol dava-me 6,8ºC e o interior tinha 6,4ºC... Mas cá em cima, onde tenho a estação ainda não estava a ocorrer inversão, tinha vento de Noroeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2014 às 11:01)

Geiras disse:


> O sensor vai ficar para testes, hei-de enfiá-lo dentro do RS da estação e ver os valores interior e exterior...



Sim, é uma solução, como podes ver, tens que fazer muitas e muitas medições até perceber razoavelvemente bem qual é o padrão térmico, a dita diferença entre os dois locais até pode estar correcta, isto por vezes torna-se um pouco complexo.
__________________

*10,1ºC* e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2014 às 11:03)

Dia de céu limpo, finalmente ! 

10.2ºC actuais, depois de uma noite fria.


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Fev 2014 às 11:13)

Bom dia,

Dia onde o sol impéra com algumas núvens decorativas pelo meio.
A temperatura mínima foi de 2,7ºC (07.29 am)

Neste momento 10,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2014 às 11:14)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Dia onde o sol impéra com algumas núvens decorativas pelo meio.
> A temperatura mínima foi de 2,7ºC (07.29 am)



Boa minima, faço ideia no Gradil. 
_______

Muitas nuvens.


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Fev 2014 às 11:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa minima, faço ideia no Gradil.
> _______
> 
> Muitas nuvens.



Pois Jonas, deve ter sido bem mais baixa


----------



## DaniFR (16 Fev 2014 às 11:21)

Bom dia

Mínima de *1,4ºC*

Temperatura actual: *7,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2014 às 12:23)

*10,3ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Fev 2014 às 13:12)

Geiras disse:


> Acho que temos aqui um problemazinho....
> 
> E agora??
> 
> ...



Bem Geiras, parece que errei por apenas 0.1°C


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2014 às 13:14)

O sensor Auriol está dentro do mesmo RS da estação e... a estação deixa de transmitir... fruto de interferências, vou ter de arranjar outra forma...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Fev 2014 às 13:31)

Bem, por aqui obtive uma mínima um pouco mais baixo que o esperado, *4.1ºC* foi o registado. (Mínima de 3.7ºC em Caneças)

Por agora a tarde inicia-se com tempo agradável, com algumas nuvens no céu, mas muito Sol, um dia assim já fazia falta


----------



## Gilmet (16 Fev 2014 às 14:47)

Geiras disse:


> O sensor vai ficar para testes, hei-de enfiá-lo dentro do RS da estação e ver os valores interior e exterior...



Pondo de parte erros normalíssimos de medição, com amplitude, diria, de até 1ºC, é natural que o sensor interior apresente maiores extremos de temperatura, quando colocado no mesmo local do sensor exterior. Estando o primeiro inserido numa "caixa", o arrefecimento do próprio material que o rodeia, em maior quantidade que no sensor exterior, leva facilmente a este tipo de registos. O mesmo acontece em dias quentes, com aquecimento. O problema não será do sensor em si, mas da condutividade térmica / isolamento do que o rodeia.

---

Finalmente uma madrugada decente, com mínima de *4,4ºC*.

Por agora sigo com céu pouco nublado e 11,7ºC. 48% de humidade e vento fraco a moderado.

1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (16 Fev 2014 às 14:57)

minima: 3.3ºC
actual: 14.5ºC e alguns cumulus


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2014 às 14:59)

*11,3ºc*


----------



## david 6 (16 Fev 2014 às 18:32)

10.7ºC

final de tarde por aqui


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2014 às 19:10)

Boa noite!

Dia ameno aqui pelas lezírias com períodos com maior e menor nebulosidade mas em que quase sempre o Sol foi rei.

Por agora 10ºC em Benavente.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2014 às 20:23)

Dia solarengo, mas um pouco frio.

Extremos térmicos: *4,2ºC* / *11,6ºC*

T.actual: *7,1ºC*
_______

*Barreira de Água* já vai nos *1,7ºC*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Fev 2014 às 20:41)

Dia fantástico com muito sol! 

Neste momento 9.3ºC no sensor Auriol.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2014 às 21:03)

Arrefece bem, *6,1ºC*.
_____

Deixo aqui 3 fotos tiradas esta tarde  num vale aqui da zona.
Já ha vários anos que não via esta ribeira com caudal tão grande, esta linha de água vem da Serra de Sintra, sinal da muita chuva que tem caído na serra.












Perspectiva do vale


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Fev 2014 às 21:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Arrefece bem, *6,1ºC*.



Também por aqui... *8.6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2014 às 21:16)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Também por aqui... *8.6ºC*



Flaviense21, imagina neste sitio nas foto acima....deve andar nos 2ºC. 
Uma das zonas mais frias do concelho.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Fev 2014 às 21:19)

Depois de tantos dias de chuva e vento um dia de sol é sempre agradável. 

Máxima: *12,7ºC*
Mínima: *1,4ºC*

De momento, *4ºC* e céu limpo


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Fev 2014 às 21:42)

A máxima hoje por aqui foi de 12,2ºC  às 13.10
Neste momento 4,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2014 às 21:57)

T.actual: *5,6ºC*
________

Guincho,esta tarde.
Grande foto.








Fonte:https://www.facebook.com/CascaisAdd...0602785768352/253382514823711/?type=1&theater


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Fev 2014 às 22:36)

Boas

A noite segue fresca, mais que a anterior, 5.1ºC actualmente.

Uma boa semana para todos


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2014 às 22:46)

*5,5ºC* (estáveis)

Bom _grizo_.
_____

Barreira de Água (Fátima), segue em campo negativo *-0,1ºC*.


----------



## Sanxito (16 Fev 2014 às 22:46)

Boa noite pessoal.
Por aqui hoje registei uma mínima de 7.2ºc e uma máxima de 14.3ºc.
Agora sigo com 8.5ºc e 78%HR.
Na torre já seguem com -7.9ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2014 às 22:50)

Sanxito disse:


> Na torre já seguem com -7.9ºc



Porra! 
Hoje andei a procura do link com os dados, e nada. 
Qual é?


----------



## DaniFR (16 Fev 2014 às 22:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Porra!
> Hoje andei a procura do link com os dados, e nada.
> Qual é?



http://www.meteocovilha.com/dados-torre


----------



## Gilmet (16 Fev 2014 às 23:38)

Máxima de *12,5ºC*.

Sigo com *5,2ºC*, bem encaminhados. No entanto, a nebulosidade / aumento do vento deverão comprometer a mínima.

77% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão, com vento nulo.

---

Há pouco medi, com o carro, 3,5ºC a 150 m de altitude, perto da ribeira das Jardas.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2014 às 00:05)

Como previsto, a nebulosidade vai dando cabo da temperatura, *6,4ºC* (a subir).
___

O wrf mete alguma convecção para amanha à tarde, vamos ver.


----------



## Sanxito (17 Fev 2014 às 00:47)

Boas.
Já vi que já estás desenrascado Jonas. 
Por aqui sigo com 8.3ºc e 79%HR.
Hoje a minha mulher levou um termómetro no carro para o trabalho, tou curioso em saber qual a mínima no parque industrial da Auto Europa.


----------



## david 6 (17 Fev 2014 às 04:15)

por aqui 4.2ºC estáveis, wind chill 1.2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2014 às 09:51)

Boas

T.minima: *5,7ºC*
T.actual: *11,6ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Fev 2014 às 09:54)

Bom dia

Tal como disse o *Gilmet*, a temperatura mínima acabou por ser comprometida pela entrada de nebolusidade e/ou aumento da intensidade do vento, tendo registado *4.2ºC* (+0.1 que na noite anterior, apesar de levar -2 às 23h).


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2014 às 11:00)

*11,1ºC*
____

Segundo o radar, parece que vai entrar bastante precipitação no litoral entre Figueira de Foz - Santa Cruz(Torres Vedras)


----------



## fhff (17 Fev 2014 às 11:04)

Ontem reparei na forte inversão térmica. Perto da Merceana, Alenquer, estava 1,5ºC, às 22:00 horas. Apanhei temperaturas de 1,0º C na zona de Leiria (A1). Tinha estado na Estrela, junto à Torre, com -3,0ºc, às 15:00, num belo dia em que deu para aproveitar a neve, com céu praticamente sempre limpo ou pouco nublado.


----------



## MSantos (17 Fev 2014 às 11:49)

Bom dia!

Céu nublado com algumas abertas aqui em Santo Estêvão por agora 12ºC em Benavente.

O meu sensor alcançou os 3.5ºC de temperatura mínima.


----------



## Sanxito (17 Fev 2014 às 12:01)

Bom dia pessoal.
Esta noite registei uma mínima de 7.4'c enquanto no parque industrial da autoeuropa a mínima ficou pelos 1.4'c


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2014 às 12:02)

Chuva fraca
*10,3ºC
0,5 mm*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Fev 2014 às 12:14)

Começa a chover por Loures.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2014 às 12:56)

Vai acumulando lentamente.
*1,3 mm*
*10,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2014 às 13:21)

Boa chuvada que caiu por aqui.

*7,1 mm*

O acumulado mensal chegou agora aos *90 mm*.

Agora, apenas chuvisca.


----------



## Mirandela (17 Fev 2014 às 13:50)

Dia frio e alguma chuva na Amadora  neste momento 10 º C


----------



## VimDePantufas (17 Fev 2014 às 13:54)

Boa tarde,

Chove algo; estão 9,9ºC


----------



## Sanxito (17 Fev 2014 às 14:01)

Por aqui vai chuviscando, registo 0.2 mm, a temperatura segue nos 11.4'c com 89%HR


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2014 às 14:29)

Acumulado bem generoso por estas bandas.
Choveu bem, rendeu *10,4 mm*.


----------



## Nonnu (17 Fev 2014 às 15:25)

Sr. Sanxito enviei pm..
peço desde ja desculpa pelo off topic
obrigado


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Fev 2014 às 16:06)

Descida da água na bacia do Tejo já permite acesso a Reguengo do Alviela 

O nível das águas na bacia do Tejo tem vindo a descer gradualmente, tendo o Reguengo do Alviela deixado de estar isolado, mas a protecção civil mantém o Plano Especial de Emergência para Cheias no nível Amarelo.


Em comunicado, o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém afirma que se mantêm submersas 21 estradas no distrito (na sua maioria rurais e municipais), entre as quais a EN 365 entre Vale de Figueira e a ponte do Alviela, que impossibilita o acesso à povoação de Reguengo do Alviela pelo lado de Santarém.


Contudo, o acesso à povoação, que só se fazia por barco desde a passada terça-feira, já é possível pelo lado do Pombalinho (Golegã), afirma a nota.


Segundo o CDOS de Santarém, a informação disponibilizada pela Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA) e pela EDP produção faz prever para o dia de hoje pequenas oscilações nos caudais lançados nas barragens, que tem originado uma ligeira descida no nível hidrométrico da bacia do Tejo.


Os caudais em Almourol mantiveram-se abaixo dos 2.000 metros cúbicos por segundo, ao longo da madrugada de hoje, prevendo-se a manutenção destes valores nas próximas horas.


Na bacia hidrográfica do Sorraia, as barragens de Maranhão e Montargil continuam a 100%, mas os valores das descargas de superfície nas últimas horas diminuíram. A barragem do Maranhão regista 44 metros cúbicos por segundo de descarga de fundo e a barragem de Montargil reduziu as descargas de superfície tendo estabilizado nos 55,20 metros cúbicos por segundo, adianta o comunicado.


“A estabilização dos caudais do rio Tejo não se pode ainda considerar como um desagravamento da situação de cheias”, frisa o CDOS, que mantém as recomendações para que as populações retirem das zonas normalmente inundáveis animais, equipamentos agrícolas e industriais, viaturas e outros bens e que não atravessem, com viaturas ou a pé, estradas ou zonas alagadas.


As previsões meteorológicas para os próximos dias apontam para o desagravamento das condições meteorológicas, embora ainda com possibilidade de chuva fraca, o que pode significar um desagravamento nos caudais afluentes das barragens, acrescenta.

O Mirante


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2014 às 17:20)

*Dados de hoje*

Temperatura minima: *5,7ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *11,8ºC*
Acumulado: *10,4 mm*
_______________________

T.actual: *10,8ºC*


----------



## MSantos (17 Fev 2014 às 17:49)

Boas!

Tarde com céu muito nublado com alguns chuviscos aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Fev 2014 às 18:03)

Boas! 

Choveu muito à hora de almoço em Cascais... mesmo muito! 

Neste momento céu nublado sem chuva e 12.1ºC diz o termómetro Auriol.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2014 às 18:40)

T.actual: *9,5ºC*

O céu limpou bastante.


----------



## Geiras (17 Fev 2014 às 19:26)

Temperaturas mínimas registadas pelo sensor Auriol e pelo sensor da Estação, lado a lado, dentro do mesmo RS.

Estação: 3,3ºC
Auriol in: 3,0ºC
Auriol out: 3,5ºC


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2014 às 19:36)

Boas

Mínima de 3,9ºC a mais fria do ano!

Máxima 12,6ºC apenas

Até agora um dos dias mais frios este Inverno por aqui!

A chuva foi muito pouca apenas acumulou 0,4mm

Por agora estão 11,1ºC, 94%Hr, 1012,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2014 às 20:32)

*9,1ºc*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Fev 2014 às 22:12)

*9.5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2014 às 22:26)

Vento muito fraco e *8,0ºC*. 

1014 hPa e 93% de humidade.

Máxima de *11,9ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Fev 2014 às 22:26)

*8.6ºC* de momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2014 às 22:28)

Flaviense21 disse:


> *9.5ºC*



Cá em cima, temperatura practicamente igual, 9,3ºC.
Embora já tenha andado nos 7,9ºC.


----------



## VimDePantufas (17 Fev 2014 às 22:33)

Nevoeiro, seguimos por aqui com 5,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2014 às 00:09)

*9,2ºC*

A temperatura deve cair aos 7,5ºC, isto segundo o meteograma ECMWF, bastante preciso por sinal.


----------



## Lousano (18 Fev 2014 às 00:16)

Boa noite.

O dia foi ventoso durante a manhã e durante a tarde acumulou 2,0mm.

Durante a tarde estive por Soure, chuva moderada certinha durante várias horas que deve ter acumulado muito mais que na Lousã.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2014 às 00:54)

Está a chuviscar,não esperava esta.

*9,4ºC*


----------



## Lousano (18 Fev 2014 às 01:20)

E por aqui agora chuva moderada. 

Tactual: 7,1ºC

Precip: 0,8mm


----------



## cactus (18 Fev 2014 às 01:23)

Por aqui 7ºC e nevoeiro serrado .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Fev 2014 às 09:55)

De manhã cedo quando estava a sair de casa ainda caiu um aguaceiro fraco em Carcavelos, neste momento em Cascais o tempo está algo nublado e fresco.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2014 às 10:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> A temperatura deve cair aos 7,5ºC, isto segundo o meteograma ECMWF, bastante preciso por sinal.



Minima de *7,3ºC* 
_____

T.actual: *11,1ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Fev 2014 às 12:19)

Boas

Mínima de *5.1ºC* em mais uma noite fria. (7.3ºC de mínima em Caneças, noite de inversão térmica)

A manhã começou com céu limpo, mas logo entrou alguma nebulosidade que esporadicamente vai tapando o Sol.

Hoje, dia ensolarado e com poucas nuvens no céu, consegue-se observar um lindo contraste entre o verde das lezírias com o azul do céu e algum branco das nuvens, um cenário muito bonito


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2014 às 12:41)

Manhã solarenga, estão *12,8ºC*.
___

Nesta madrugada houve alguma geada no 2º local de seguimento, o número de dias com formação de geada deste Outono-Inverno sobe assim para os *35*.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Fev 2014 às 14:49)

A Webcam do Cais do Sodré já está novamente online


----------



## stormy (18 Fev 2014 às 15:23)

HotSpot disse:


> A Webcam do Cais do Sodré já está novamente online



BOA!

E que não voltem os problemas com o anemómetro...


----------



## DaniFR (18 Fev 2014 às 15:55)

Boa tarde

Sigo com *13,5ºC*, céu nublado com boas abertas e vento fraco.

Mínima de *1,5ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (18 Fev 2014 às 16:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por falar em inversões térmicas, no dia 9 deste mês apareceu no Wu uma estação na zona de Ourem, por sinal, encontra-se no fundo de vale, a poucos metros de uma  ribeira. Apresenta grande potencial, faço ideia no Verão, estação para acompanhar.
> 
> Por lá, a temperatura já vai nos 4,3ºC, com brisa de Oeste, fruto da inversão.
> 
> ...



conheço a zona é bem capaz de apresentar valores interessantes no entanto no mesmo concelho de Ourém na freguesia de Freixianda tem uma zona onde o sol se põe às 15 horas esse sim deve ter valores impressionantes


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2014 às 16:29)

homem do mar disse:


> conheço a zona é bem capaz de apresentar valores interessantes no entanto no mesmo concelho de Ourém na freguesia de Freixianda tem uma zona onde o sol se põe às 15 horas esse sim deve ter valores impressionantes



Acredito, basta ser uma vale bastante encaixado, e de preferência com orientação E-O / O-E , de modo a ter uma encosta exposta a norte.
Se puderes, manda-me as coordenadas desse tal sitio.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (18 Fev 2014 às 18:25)

Boas
Ontem chuviscou durante o dia  mas ao fim do dia melhorou e hoje só caiu algumas pingas que nem sequer deram para acumular
Temperatura Atual: 10.8 °C
Pressão: 1022.2hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2014 às 18:45)

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *7,3ºC */ *13,1ºC*

Agora: *10,7ºC*


----------



## Thomar (18 Fev 2014 às 21:02)

homem do mar disse:


> conheço a zona é bem capaz de apresentar valores interessantes no entanto no mesmo concelho de Ourém na freguesia de Freixianda tem uma zona onde o sol se põe às 15 horas esse sim deve ter valores impressionantes



Oi. Também conheço a zona (por experiência própria, já lá estive) e sou da mesma opinião que toda essa zona de Seiça e da Freixianda, tem valores muito interessantes em situações de inversão térmica.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2014 às 21:36)

T.actual: *10,6ºC*


----------



## Geiras (18 Fev 2014 às 21:59)

A estação foi-se...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Fev 2014 às 22:00)

11,2ºC actualmente.


----------



## VimDePantufas (18 Fev 2014 às 22:44)

Boa noite,
9,5ºC por aqui neste momento


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2014 às 02:34)

Boa madrugada.

Certinho nos 10,0ºC, tendo já ido aos *9,3ºC*. Céu muito nublado com eventuais momentos de precipitação fraca.

Ontem: *7,2ºC* / *13,4ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Fev 2014 às 11:22)

Bom dia

Ontem fez 6 anos que caíram nesta zona cerca de *130mm* nas primeiras 10 horas do dia. O resultado:







Resido num dos prédios beje/vermelhos ao fundo.
Um dia histórico para a meteorologia da região.

--

Hoje, por aqui mínima de *5.9ºC*, céu encoberto com algumas abertas.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2014 às 12:20)

Boas

T.minima: *9,4ºC*
T.actual: *13,9ºC*


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2014 às 12:43)

Boas

Mínima por aqui de 9,1ºC

Dia de céu pouco nublado e ameno estão agora 16,2ºC, 67%Hr, 1025,7hpa e vento fraco

PS: hoje vi a primeira andorinha!! A primavera está a porta


----------



## MSantos (19 Fev 2014 às 13:08)

Boas!

Dia de Primavera aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, céu pouco nublado e temperaturas amenas. Em Benavente 16.8ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Fev 2014 às 15:29)

Boa tarde

Dia bem agradável com *15,8ºC*, algum sol e céu maioritariamente nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2014 às 15:32)

T.actual: *14,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2014 às 19:09)

Boas

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *9,4ºC* / *14,9ºC*
____

Agora, _morrinha_,vento fraco e *12,2ºC*


----------



## MSantos (19 Fev 2014 às 22:35)

Boa noite!

Dia agradável de sol com céu quase sempre pouco nublado, por agora 13ºC em Benavente.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2014 às 00:56)

Boas noites

Por aqui, temperatura estagnada nos *12,5ºC*.
Vai chuviscando muito fraco, uma especie de _morrinha_.


----------



## david 6 (20 Fev 2014 às 03:40)

chuviscos por aqui também


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2014 às 12:24)

*13,5ºC*
Chuvisco
*1,5 mm*


----------



## MSantos (20 Fev 2014 às 12:56)

Boas!

Aqui pela minha zona ainda não temos precipitação para já, mas o céu está muito nublado, veremos o que nos reservar o resto da tarde. 

Estão 15ºC em Benavente.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2014 às 13:32)

Nevoeiro cerrado
*1,8 mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2014 às 14:48)

4,6 mm e 13,9ºC.

Vento fraco de SW.


----------



## david 6 (20 Fev 2014 às 14:57)

por aqui chuvisca muito intensamente 2.7mm


----------



## ct5iul (20 Fev 2014 às 16:03)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 14.8 ºC
Temp Mini: 11.0ºC
Rajada Máxima: 35.1 km/h 


Temp atual 13.9ºC 15:55

Pressão: 1017.8Hpa 15:55
Intensidade do Vento: 20.4 km/h 15:55
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: WSW
Temperatura do vento: 12.5ºC 15:55
Ponto de Orvalho: 12.0ºC 15:55
Humidade Relativa:93% 15:55
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 2.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 7.5 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 15:55
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL






NOVO Para todos os Radioamadores e Radio Escutas o Repetidor de Odivelas Echolink na Frequencia de UHF 438.875Mhz emite as condições meteorológicas da cidade de Lisboa.
A calendarização dos anúcios é muito flexível permitindo informar o seguinte: Horas e Temperatura aos 15minutos. Previsão do tempo e Condições Actuais às Horas e Meias Horas. Alarmes Meteorológicos, sempre que estejam activados no respectivo servidor.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2014 às 16:52)

Boas

A frente rendeu aqui na zona *3,6 mm*, o acumulado mensal subiu aos *97,6 mm*.

T.maxima: *13,9ºC*
T.actual: *11,8ºC*

Algum sol.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (20 Fev 2014 às 17:36)

Boa tarde dia de hoje completamente diferente de ontem pois ontem foi um dia solarengo com apenas algumas nuvens e hoje esteve até agora alguns períodos de chuva fraca e por vezes também moderada.
Por aqui deu para acumular 3.8mm.
Temperatura Atual: 10.7 °C
Vento fraco a moderado
Não chove neste momento e parece ter acalmado por agora


----------



## Geiras (20 Fev 2014 às 20:27)

Comparação de dados de 1 a 19 de Fevereiro de 2014, face ao mesmo período de 2013 - Quinta do Conde

Valores registados em 2014

Média da temperatura mínima: 7,1ºC (+1,8ºC)
Média da temperatura máxima: 14,9ºC (-0,5ºC)
Média da temperatura: 11,0ºC (+0,7ºC)
Precipitação acumulada: 160,8mm (+142,4mm)

Entre parêntesis, encontram-se os valores de desvio face ao mesmo período do ano passado (2013).


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2014 às 20:43)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *14,2ºC* e actuais 10,9ºC, mínima do dia.

85% de humidade e 1024 hPa de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2014 às 03:36)

4.1mm de ontem


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2014 às 09:12)

Bom dia

*Dados de ontem*

Temperatura minima: *10,1ºC*
Temperaura maxima: *13,9ºC*
Acumulado: *3,6 mm*

_________

Temperatura actual: *9,7ºC*


----------



## VimDePantufas (21 Fev 2014 às 11:51)

Bom dia,

Por aqui neste momento o Sol reina.
Já cairam alguns aguaceiros mas nada de mais.
A temperatura mínima foi de 6,9ºC e neste momento estão 11,1ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Fev 2014 às 12:56)

Boa tarde

Mínima de *7.2ºC*.

Por agora céu com algumas nuvens, o Sol vai aparecendo por alguns minutos.


----------



## Geiras (21 Fev 2014 às 13:00)

Boas

Porque cá a brisa de sul ainda apareceu, tarde, mas ainda deu para descer a temperatura aos 6,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2014 às 14:04)

Boas tardes

T.actual: *12,3ºC*

Algumas abertas
Vento fraco a moderado


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2014 às 17:46)

aguaceiro fraquito a passar a sul 
0.5mm e 12.7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2014 às 18:29)

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Vai arrefecendo, estão *9,8ºC*.


----------



## mjviegas (21 Fev 2014 às 19:08)

Boa tarde,

Pretendo ir dar um passeio amanhã pela zona de Constância, Abrantes e Vila Nova da Barquinha.

Sabem se ainda existem estradas cortadas na zona e quais?

Queria tirar algumas fotos do rio. Alguém tem sugestões de locais?

Obrigado


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2014 às 19:15)

mjviegas disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Pretendo ir dar um passeio amanhã pela zona de Constância, Abrantes e Vila Nova da Barquinha.
> 
> ...



Boas,

Em termos de estradas cortadas, tens aqui a informação:http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Lists/Noticias/Attachments/913/vias de comunicação cortadas.pdf

Quanto ao resto, não sou a pessoa mas indicada para responder a isso, no entanto, existem varios membros do forum que conhecem e vivem na zona em questão.
Possivelmente as respostas vão aparecer.


----------



## mjviegas (21 Fev 2014 às 19:19)

Obrigado pelo link. Já ajuda muito.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2014 às 20:27)

T.actual /minima: *8,3ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Fev 2014 às 21:43)

Anoiteceu e arrefeceu bastante, temperatura actual de 6.7°C, batendo a mínima de 7.2°C registada durante a madrugada/manhã de hoje.

Até à meia-noite deve descer até aos ~6°C.


----------



## VimDePantufas (21 Fev 2014 às 21:57)

Boa noite, 
A temperatura desce tendencialmente (com algumas oscilações) 6.1ºC neste momento .


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2014 às 22:13)

*8,0ºc*

Esta manha passei junto à ribeira de Caparide (interior do concelho de Cascais),fiquei impressionado com o caudal da linha de água...quase que dava para fazer _rafting_. 
Soube ontem que a barragem do rio da Mula (Serra de Sintra) está no máximo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Fev 2014 às 00:01)

Mínima de ontem acabou por ser de *5.5ºC*, batida até às 23h59.

Por este andar espero uma mínima este Sábado interessante


----------



## david 6 (22 Fev 2014 às 01:03)

5.6ºC por aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2014 às 01:16)

*7,9ºc*


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2014 às 10:20)

Boas 

T.minima: *6,6ºC*
T.actual: *12,8ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Fev 2014 às 11:22)

Bom dia

A temperatura mínima registada foi de *4.5ºC*.

Por agora sigo com temperatura agradável, céu nublado com algumas abertas.

--

Só um desabafo. Agora que possuo um termómetro que regista mínimas/máximas, é uma pena ser quase impossível ainda ocorrerem noites gélidas este Inverno (~1ºC)


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2014 às 11:32)

Céu nublado e *13,6ºC*.
___


Duarte Sousa disse:


> Só um desabafo. Agora que possuo um termómetro que regista mínimas/máximas, é uma pena ser quase impossível ainda ocorrerem noites gélidas este Inverno (~1ºC)



Percebo esse desabafo,ainda para mais estás numa zona onde há inversão.
Esta nebulosidade dia e noite já mete nojo dass
Segundo consta, vem aí mais uma semana sem sol.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2014 às 11:47)

Começou a chuviscar.
*13,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2014 às 12:47)

Bom dia!

Aqui a mínima foi de 4,4ºC

De manha caiu um pequeno aguaceiro sem nada acumular! agora o sol brilha e estão 14,9ºC


----------



## criz0r (22 Fev 2014 às 13:11)

Boa tarde, aqui pela margem sul vai chovendo fraco e quase sem vento, por Lisboa parece estar a chover bem pois está tudo escuro, 14,5ºC na Escola Fernão Mendes Pinto.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Fev 2014 às 13:38)

Por Lisboa também chovia fraco há pouco.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2014 às 14:04)

*13,9ºc*


----------



## david 6 (22 Fev 2014 às 14:52)

minima de 3.5ºC
agora 15.7ºC e muito nublado


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2014 às 15:10)

Chuvisco muito fraco.
0,5 mm

Arrefeceu um pouco
*12,5ºC*


----------



## VimDePantufas (22 Fev 2014 às 15:46)

Votos de uma excelente tarde para todos.
Este Sábado tem-se apresentado com alguns aguaceiros pouco ou nada expressivos, tendo o astro rei vincado a sua presença ao longo do dia.

A temperatura mínima foi de 5,1ºC tendo já no dia de hoje sido atingida uma temperatura de 17,1ºC às 13.07 pm.
Neste momento a temperatura é de 13,9ºC, com sol / alguma nublosidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2014 às 18:43)

Boas

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *6,6ºC* / *14,2ºC*

T.actual: *12,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2014 às 22:37)

*8,3ºc*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2014 às 01:14)

*7,4ºC* e nevoa.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Fev 2014 às 10:18)

Céu maioritariamente limpo com nuvens altas. - alta de Lisboa


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2014 às 11:18)

Bom dia

T.minima: *7,2ºC*
T.actual: *12,1ºC*

O GFS mete uns bons mm para logo,assim como alguma convecção, vamos ver. 

O acumulado mensal vai finalmente ultrapassar os *100 mm*, neste momento, encontra-se nos *98,5 mm*.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Fev 2014 às 15:20)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *7,2ºC *e actuais 13,9ºC, com céu a encobrir.

74% de humidade e 1011 hPa de pressão. Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2014 às 15:25)

Tarde amena, *14,7ºC*.
Algum sol e vento moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Fev 2014 às 16:29)

Actuais 15.3ºC e algum sol. Está-se a pôr um ambiente típico para trovoadas.. Vamos ver.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Fev 2014 às 16:33)

Por aqui mais um dia desinteressante...

Dia marcado por algumas nuvens e nada mais.

*16.1ºC*

Aqui o inverno acabou... venha Maio depressa e as suas trovoadas!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2014 às 16:37)

Calma Flaviense21, o dia ainda não acabou. 
__________

A temperatura mantem-se amena, *14,5ºC*

Ha pouco choveu na serra.
Aqui tudo calmo.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (23 Fev 2014 às 17:04)

Boa Tarde
Céu escuro a Este e ainda não começou a chover
Vento Moderado a Forte a soprar de Sudoeste
Temperatura Atual: 12.8 °C
Pressão: 1010.4hPa


----------



## Geiras (23 Fev 2014 às 17:06)

Venham mas é de lá as inversões que isto aqui anda muito quentinho durante as madrugadas, hoje a mínima não desceu dos 3,9ºC e foi registada por volta das 3h 

E eu a pensar que Fevereiro...

De momento estou com 14,9ºC e 74%HR, com céu maioritariamente limpo.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (23 Fev 2014 às 17:07)

Peniche 17h

[


----------



## DaniFR (23 Fev 2014 às 17:13)

Boa tarde

Dia de sol, com uma máxima de *16,9ºC*. 
Mínima de *4,2ºC*

Agora, *15,5ºC*, céu nublado com abertas e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## NunoBrito (23 Fev 2014 às 18:26)




----------



## Thomar (23 Fev 2014 às 18:41)

Boas!

Olhando para as imagens de radar e satélite do IPMA a chuva, não tarda (mais uns 45 a 60 minutos).


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2014 às 18:44)

Chuva moderada. 
*11,2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (23 Fev 2014 às 18:49)

Vai chovendo de forma moderada, sigo com 12,7ºC e 80% de humidade.

1009 hPa de pressão.

Máxima de *14,2ºC*.


----------



## Geopower (23 Fev 2014 às 19:13)

começa a chover de forma moderada em Lisboa.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2014 às 19:44)

*10,3ºC
3,3 mm*

Chuva fraca


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Fev 2014 às 19:48)

Chuva moderada de momento, tendo já chovido forte. Será que a trovoada ainda aparece ? Vamos ver.


----------



## MSantos (23 Fev 2014 às 19:58)

Boas!

Chuva moderada também aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo.


----------



## david 6 (23 Fev 2014 às 20:13)

começa a chover por aqui também


----------



## Geiras (23 Fev 2014 às 20:20)

Chuva moderada e temporariamente forte há pouco, acumulando 4,8mm até ao momento.

Antes da chegada da frente a humidade teve um pico, tendo descido uns 10% em minutos. O vento soprou com rajadas fortes, uma delas atingiu os 43km/h, também momentos antes da chegada da frente.

Neste momento 10,5ºC, 94%HR e vento fraco. Chove fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2014 às 20:32)

*4,6 mm*
Chuva fraca


----------



## Nuno_1010 (23 Fev 2014 às 20:57)

Chuva moderada


----------



## david 6 (23 Fev 2014 às 21:15)

chove bem agora


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2014 às 22:05)

Boas

Aqui a frente deixou 3,4mm e uma rajada máxima de 51,5km/h

A ver a lotaria agora dos aguaceiros pela noite e madrugada!


----------



## Geiras (23 Fev 2014 às 22:31)

Máximo de vorticidade bem a NO daqui... aquilo até tem um bom ar...


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (24 Fev 2014 às 00:00)

Chove de forma moderada neste momento
Já acumulou 5.1 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2014 às 00:05)

*Dados de ontem (23-2-14)*

Temperatura minima: *7,2ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *14,8ºC*
Rajada máxima: *55 km/h*
Precipitação acumulada: *5,6 mm*
______

T.actual: *9,0ºC*


----------



## david 6 (24 Fev 2014 às 00:07)

acumulado 7.1mm


----------



## Rachie (24 Fev 2014 às 07:39)

Bom dia.  Será  do meu telemóvel ou o site do ipma está em  baixo?  :@


----------



## Rachie (24 Fev 2014 às 07:48)

AndréFrade disse:


> Actuais 15.3ºC e algum sol. Está-se a pôr um ambiente típico para trovoadas.. Vamos ver.



Pois estava...  fui 2 casa dos meus pais perto de pegoes e parecia que o céu ia desabar 
:-D ainda fui a canha e coruche para ver se apanhava alguma coisa mas nada. Só chuva intensa  entre montijo e seixal já ao fim da tarde


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2014 às 12:32)

Boas

T.minima: *7,6ºC*
T.actual: *12,1ºC*
Acumulado: *1,0 mm*

Muito sol e vento moderado.
____

O acumulado mensal lá passou os *100 mm*, encontra-se nos *104,6 mm*


----------



## david 6 (24 Fev 2014 às 13:07)

3.5mm por aqui


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (24 Fev 2014 às 17:07)

Céu nublado, 8ºC de Temperatura.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2014 às 17:47)

*11,4ºc*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Fev 2014 às 22:23)

*13.2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2014 às 22:31)

Extremos térmicos de hoje:* 7,6ºC* / *12,7ºC*

Temperatura actual: *11,6ºC*


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (25 Fev 2014 às 00:34)

Chuva,nevoeiro, 7° C


----------



## david 6 (25 Fev 2014 às 03:28)

chuviscos 11ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Fev 2014 às 09:57)

Boas

Minima de *11,0ºC*, este valor será batido.

Agora:
*13,6ºC
1,5 mm*


----------



## VimDePantufas (25 Fev 2014 às 12:12)

Bom dia,

Mínima de 10,1ºC
Actual 14,9ºC


----------



## david 6 (25 Fev 2014 às 14:50)

1mm 

minima 10.8ºC agora o sol já espreita


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (25 Fev 2014 às 16:12)

Céu muito nublado

Segue com 10º C

Máxima de hoje de 12ºC e mínima de 7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Fev 2014 às 16:20)

Máxima amena, *15,0ºC*.

T.actual: *13,5ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Fev 2014 às 18:10)

Dia agradável pela linha de Cascais... Neste momento 13.6ºC aqui em Carcavelos.


----------



## Lousano (25 Fev 2014 às 22:14)

Boa noite.

Dia sem grande história, de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros pouco frequentes.

Tmax: 14,6ºC

Tmin: 9,9ºC

Precip: 1,3mm

Este mês já leva acumulados uns fantásticos 157mm.


----------



## MicaMito (25 Fev 2014 às 23:28)

Ora bem por volta das 16h de hoje caiu uma forte chuvada que durou ai 5 min
céu escuro i tal mas de seguida a chuva parou e começei a olha po céu e começei a reparar que as nuvens por duas vezes formaram um caracol/espiral que se formava e desapareçia rapidamente fiquei com receio pois ainda cheguei a pensar na formação de um tornado mas tudo acalmou depois com a situação até tirar o teleomvel e desbloquea-lo perdi o momento da formação desses caracois!mesmo assim deixo fotos pa posterioridade!


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2014 às 02:58)

Boa madrugada!

Neste momento estão 6,9ºC pela Qta. do Conde e por volta das 22h o termómetro do carro registou 4,5ºC perto da Lagoa de Albufeira!


----------



## rozzo (26 Fev 2014 às 10:24)

MicaMito disse:


> Ora bem por volta das 16h de hoje caiu uma forte chuvada que durou ai 5 min
> céu escuro i tal mas de seguida a chuva parou e começei a olha po céu e começei a reparar que as nuvens por duas vezes formaram um caracol/espiral que se formava e desapareçia rapidamente fiquei com receio pois ainda cheguei a pensar na formação de um tornado mas tudo acalmou depois com a situação até tirar o teleomvel e desbloquea-lo perdi o momento da formação desses caracois!mesmo assim deixo fotos pa posterioridade!



Pelo que aparece nas fotos (que pode claro ser enganador, nada como ver ao vivo) diria que já vi fenómeno semelhante por aqui 1 ou 2 vezes, e esse "encaracolar" não estará propriamente associado com vórtices tipo tornado ou funnel cloud, mas sim o que costuma ser chamado de "_whale's mouth cloud_".


São formações realmente com um ar ameaçador, em que o céu está meio a "revirar", mas isto devido à existência de uma frente de rajada, que acaba por formar uma espécie de frente fria à microscala, e nesse fronteira de interacção das massas de ar dá-se esse visual interessante.

Não quer dizer que células que possam provocar tornados não possam também ter esse tipo de formação que viste, até podem co-existir, mas são coisas completamente distintas uma da outra.


Exemplo e explicação:

http://www.weather.com/blog/weather/8_13796.html


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2014 às 13:27)

Boas tardes

T.Minima: *7,8ºC*
T.Actual: *13,9ºC*

Inicio de tarde agradável, muito sol.
________

*Dados de ontem*

Extremos térmicos: *9,1ºC* / *15,0ºC*
Acumulado: *1,5 mm*
______

Acumulado mensal: *107,4 mm*


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2014 às 13:44)

Boas!

Dia de Primavera pelo Sul do Ribatejo com sol e algumas nuvens.

Estão 17ºC em Benavente.


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2014 às 14:18)

por aqui 16.5ºC com sol e algumas nuvens e uma leve brisa


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2014 às 14:30)

Boas

Aqui ontem apenas caio 1,0mm

Hoje o dia segue bem ameno estão 17,6ºC


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2014 às 17:20)

minima 7.3ºC
maxima 16.9ºC
actual 15.8ºC e nuvens altas


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2014 às 17:58)

T.actual: *12,0ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2014 às 18:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> T.actual: *12,0ºC*



Aqui por baixo junto ao mar 13.1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2014 às 18:37)

Agora está nos *11,2ºC*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Fev 2014 às 09:18)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu muito nublado, pouco vento e chuviscos sempre a cair. O termómetro diz 12º. 

p.s. Apenas para sorrir (já que o tempo está para carrancudos ) aqui vai um link de uma revista de SUP para folhear despreocupadamente 


http://issuu.com/suplovers/docs/sl5


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2014 às 13:44)

Boas tardes

*13,8ºC
0,3 mm*


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2014 às 15:34)

minima 7.3ºC 
actual 16.0ºC
acumulado 0.7mm
ceu encoberto e vento fraco


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2014 às 15:42)

Céu encoberto e chuva fraca.

Caneças com 2,6mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2014 às 17:06)

*13,7ºC* e céu encoberto
*0,5 mm*
_____

Ontem apareceu uma nova estação no wunderground, encontra-se no concelho de Sintra, mais propriamente junto ao Belas Clube de Campo (cota 241m).
Agora, é perceber se os dados são credíveis ou não.

link: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBONB2


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2014 às 17:47)

Boa tarde!

Céu nublado aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, a temperatura ronda os 16ºC.


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2014 às 18:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> *13,7ºC* e céu encoberto
> *0,5 mm*
> _____
> 
> ...



Já foi aos 49,8ºC este mês 
A ver se me encomendam um RS


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2014 às 21:37)

Boas noites

*Dados de hoje*

Temperatura minima: *9,5ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *14,1ºC*
Acumulado: *0,5 mm*
_________

Temperatura actual: *12,0ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Fev 2014 às 12:48)

Boas, por aqui, mais do mesmo.

*14,1ºC*
Céu encoberto.


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2014 às 13:10)

Boas

Mais uma mínima bem alta 11,2ºC

A máxima de hoje já chegou aos 17,8ºC agora estão 16,7ºC

Dia de céu encoberto tal como ontem

Termino o mês com 108,8mm muito bom mas nada de extraordinário!


----------



## Nonnu (28 Fev 2014 às 15:58)

MeteoBarreiro

1026.5 Hpa
15.4 Temp
67% Hum
Vento ONO 15 Km/h Media
Rajada Max as 15:02h de 32 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Fev 2014 às 22:31)

Boas noites

Extremos térmicos: *10,5ºC* / *14,6ºC*

T.actual: *12,1ºC*


----------



## Geiras (28 Fev 2014 às 22:38)

Jonas, isso são os dados registados dentro do RS?  

____

Sigo com 12,7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Fev 2014 às 22:42)

Geiras disse:


> Jonas, isso são os dados registados dentro do RS?



São pois, o RS tem estado impecável.


----------



## Geiras (28 Fev 2014 às 22:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> São pois, o RS tem estado impecável.



O que acabei de fazer já está na rua em testes... meti-o no jardim há pouco e a temperatura está a custar a descer...vou deixá-lo lá mais 1 ou 2h para ver se estabiliza ou se terei de o reconstruir.


----------



## david 6 (1 Mar 2014 às 01:14)

136.8mm este mês

sigo com 12.7ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2014 às 06:50)

*Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2014*

Bom dia

A noite tem sido de constante chuvisco, tanto que Caneças já tem acumulados 8.6mm.

Depois, quando for criado, movam este posto para o Seguimento de Março, por favor.

Até segunda-feira estarei em acampamento no Turcifal, perto de Torres Vedras.

Um bom Carnaval a todos.


----------

